# Wo sind die LUX MR Fahrer?



## Günther-Kette-R (22. Januar 2009)

Moin Moin,
ich habe Interesse am LUX MR und würde mich über ein paar Berichte der LUX-Besitzer freuen!
Mich interessiert:
-Fahreigenschaften (evt. zu racelastig?)
-Dämpfung nicht zu hart?
-Schwingungen bei allen Bremsanlagen oder nur bei der K18 (s. thread)?
-Gewichtsangabe einigermaßen korrekt?
THX, LG,  G-K-R


----------



## aendel (24. Januar 2009)

Tja, wo sind die LUX - Fahrer?! Die haben keine Zeit ( Kilometer machen )!!
Nein, Spass bei Seite, ich hab auch eins. Ein Lux MR 8.0 in schwarz aus dem Schlussverkauf 2008. Optisch eines der schönsten Räder, bin es aber noch nicht gefahren. Parkt noch bei mir im Wohnzimmer, wollte die Schnee und Salzzeit erst vergehen lassen. Werde Dir aber, wenn es soweit ist, meine ersten Eindrücke senden.
Gruß nach Hildesheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## von dr alb ra (24. Januar 2009)

Tach, 
fahr das Lux 7.0 MD seit Ende August 2008 und bin begeistert, vorallem vom gut funktionierendem Fahrwerk.......einfach top, bügelt alles platt.

Okay es ist schon auf Vortrieb orientiert, aber es ist ja auch ein echter Racer mit CC-Genen. Wenn du ein gutmütiges konfortables Bike suchst, dann kommt nur ein Nerve XC in Frage.


----------



## Schwede (28. Januar 2009)

von dr alb ra schrieb:


> Tach,
> fahr das Lux 7.0 MD seit Ende August 2008 und bin begeistert, vorallem vom gut funktionierendem Fahrwerk.......einfach top, bügelt alles platt.
> 
> Okay es ist schon auf Vortrieb orientiert, aber es ist ja auch ein echter Racer mit CC-Genen. Wenn du ein gutmütiges konfortables Bike suchst, dann kommt nur ein Nerve XC in Frage.



Dem kann ich mich voll anschließen. Fahre das Lux 8.0  (2008) seit einigen Monaten und bin voll zufrieden. Ich empfinde das Bike auch überhaupt nicht als unkomfortabel, fahre den Dämpfer stets geöffnet und relativ hart abgestimmt. Mit der Bremse gibt es bei mir überhaupt keine Probleme (Formula oro puro).


----------



## chantre72 (6. Februar 2009)

Ich habe mit meinem Lux nun über 1.000km abgespult. Die Abstimmung des Dämpfers dauert etwas. Ist er nicht perfekt abgestimmt, wippt der Hinterbau gewaltig unter Kettenzug. Ist aber mit gutem Setup kein Problem mehr.

Die Vibrationen treten bei mir bei Formula Oro Puro (unfahrbar) und Magura Marta (hier aber erheblich weniger) und bei zwei unterschiedlichen Rahmen auf. Bin mal gespannt, wie es sich im Sommer verhält.

Das Bike ist auf dem Trail eine Rakete. Macht erheblich mehr Spass, als mein RC.

Bis auf die Vibrationen, würde ich mir das rad jederzeit wieder kaufen.

Was ist eigentlich aus den Tests von Canyon mit Formula geworden?


----------



## eightball28 (19. April 2009)

lux für mich die erste wahl


----------



## Jierdan (19. April 2009)

eightball28 schrieb:


> lux für mich die erste wahl



es geht doch nichts über gründlich durchdachte Untermauerungen von Aussagen


----------



## eightball28 (19. April 2009)

das find ich auch und jetzt geh ich mit dem gerät mal ein paar km schruppen


----------



## aendel (21. April 2009)

so,bin jetzt knapp 800 km mit meinem LUX MR 8.0 gefahren. Das Problem, mit der Oro Puro von Formula, hat leider auch an meiner Hinterradbremse erbarmungslos zugeschlagen ( stärkste Vibrationen, die durch den ganzen Rahmen wandern, von den Bremsgeräuschen ganz zu schweigen). Dieses gibt mir leider in einigen Situationen ein unsicheres Fahrgefühl. Aber dieses Problem wird durch Canyon noch behoben, nicht wahr!? Ich würde mir heute dieses Rad sofort wieder kaufen, das sagt glaube alles über die Fahreigenschaften aus. Die Sitzposition empfinde ich als angenehm, nicht zu racelastig. Auf dem Trail die Hölle, extrem schnell und agil.


----------



## BillGehts (21. April 2009)

aendel schrieb:


> Aber dieses Problem wird durch Canyon noch behoben, nicht wahr!?



Ganz bestimmt. So wie Canyon gerade mit seinen Kunden umgeht, werden sie das Problem ganz schnell und unkompliziert lösen.


----------



## eightball28 (21. April 2009)

Hey, also jetzt mal ein bißchen mehr zum Thema Lux als ind den paar Sätzen vorher.
Fahre das 9.0 seit Anfang März und hab mittlerweile über 1000 km damit abgerissen (hab viel Zeit auf Arbeit)
Das einzige was ich am Rad geändert habe, waren der Sattel und die Bereifung  (den Fred braucht kein Mensch)

Es ist das beste Rad was ich bis jetzt gefahren habe und würde es mir immer wieder kaufen. 
Habe keinerlei Probleme mit den Bremsen und auch sonst macht es in Sachen Rahmen,Gabel und Antrieb einen sehr gute Figur.

besonderst beeindruckt bin ich von der Steifigkeit und Präzision die das Rad immerwieder unter Beweis stellt.

klasse Racer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UralterNorweger (26. April 2009)

Ich fahre das Lux MR 8.0 seit bald 1 Jahr und bin sehr zufrieden.

Das zum Schluss wirklich lästige Problem mit der Puro-Hinterbremse wurde gänzlich durch ein Ersetzen mit einer anderen Bremsscheibe eliminiert.

Habe ansonsten 

- Griffe (Ritchey WCS Schaumgummi), 
- Vorbau (Syntace F99)
- Sattel (Selle de Italia SLR), 
- Reifen (Rocket Ron 2,25) und 
- Schnellspanner (KCNC)

ausgetauscht und liege inklusive XTR-Pedalen und montiertem Garmin Tempo-/Kadenzsensor bei 10,6kg.

Martin


----------



## Zacke (30. April 2009)

Hi,
habe seit gestern ein LUX MR 9.0 in Traffic white. Der erste Eindruck war überwältigend. Die Optik und das Gewicht ist echt top. Ich hatte eigendlich ein Team black bestellt, jedoch dieses Jahr in RH S nicht mehr Lieferbar, so habe ich auf ein Traffic white umgeswitched und muss sagen, war eine gute Entscheidung. Hatte den direkten Vergleich im Showroom. Das Team black sieht zwar aus der Entfernung geil aus, jedoch der matte Rahmen hat mir näher betrachtet doch nicht so zugesagt. Das matte weiß war auch ziemlich abgegriffen, und so kann ich mir Vorstellen, dass das nach einer Zeit nicht mehr schön aussieht.
Was mir ebenfalls nicht gefällt ist der Fred hinten, den werde ich durch einen Ron ersetzen, bislang bin ich einen Nic auf nem Hardtail gefahren der war super.
Aber dennoch bereuehe ich keinen Cent, den ich dafür ausgegeben habe. Ich hoffe das wird auch so bleiben.
Wenn ich meine erste größere Tour hinter mir habe werde ich mal berichten. Ende Juni Anfang Juli habe ich meine ersten Rennen bis dahin muss das setting stimmen. leider ist das mein erste Fully, und so werde ich mich mit der Abstimmung eines solchen Fahrwerks erstmal Anfreunden müssen. Habt Ihr da eventuell den ein oder anderen Tip, auf was muss ich achten wenn ich durchs Gelände fahre, gibt es da den ein oder anderen Test den ich machen kann. Ich habe mal gehört, dass wenn man sitzend von einem Bordstein fährt der Dämpfer nicht nachschwingen darf, sprich nur einmal einfedern und wieder aus, dann muss er wieder quasi wie ein Brett liegen. Ich werde mal hier im Forum suchen, ob es da diverse Tipps gibt.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## eightball28 (2. Mai 2009)

Hey,
wenn wir hier schon über die Luxe schreiben dann denke ich, dann könne wir sie auch zeigen
hier mal meins vor dem Umbau


----------



## Hanya (3. Mai 2009)

Hallo!

Ich wollte mal die LuX Fahrer fragen wie das Lux sich im Trail verhält...
Ich suche ein Bike mit dem ich auch mal die Alpen überqueren kann (Mann hat ja noch Träume  .

Für eine Antwort wär ich super DANKBAR!

Und was denkt Ihr über Stürze und Carbon-Rahmen?

Wie gesagt im Voraus vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!

P.S.: Ohhh und gibt es Gewichtsbeschränkungen für den Rahmen? Ich bin zwar am abspecken aber... noch nicht in der Federgewichtsklasse...


----------



## thomask (5. Mai 2009)

Kurze Frage an die Lux-Fahrer:
Canyon bietet ein 9.0 aus 2008 mit einer 120mm Gabel an. Normalerweise sind da nur 100 mm Gabeln verbaut. Fährt einer die 120er? passt das???

Und zweite Frage: Was würdet ihr kaufen?
Lux 7.0 aus 2009 für 2699 Euro
Lux 8.0 aus 2008 für 2399 Euro
Lux 9.0 aus 2008 für 2799 Euro?

Gewichtsmässig ist das 7.0 aus diesem Jahr ein kleiner Fake, da die Reifen letztes Jahr ein RacingRalph und Nobbynic diese jahr gegen einen "schwachen" RocketRon getauscht wurden...


----------



## Stromberg (6. Mai 2009)

Du meinst wohl ein 7.0 aus 2008 für 2399,-?

Ich habe mir das letzjährige 7.0 gekauft, weil es für mich am günsigsten kommt. Die X9- und XT-Teile fliegen raus und werden gegen X.o und XTR ersetzt. Die K24 wird gegen eine R1 getauscht, die ich günstig bekomme. Den schweren LRS verkaufe ich auch, weil ich genügend leichtere zu Hause habe. In der Summe habe ich so ein Rad, das einem 2009er Modell für 3500 EUR entspricht - und es ist lieferbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomask (6. Mai 2009)

und das hast du dann auch sicher sehr schnell gehabt. Oder wie sind die Lieferzeiten bei Outletbikes?


----------



## chantre72 (6. Mai 2009)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl ein 7.0 aus 2008 für 2399,-?



In Koblenz war vergangene Woche noch das 8.0 mit 2399 ausgezeichnet ;-)


----------



## Stromberg (6. Mai 2009)

thomask schrieb:


> und das hast du dann auch sicher sehr schnell gehabt. Oder wie sind die Lieferzeiten bei Outletbikes?


Am 1.5 bestellt, soll am 19. kommen.



chantre72 schrieb:


> In Koblenz war vergangene Woche noch das 8.0 mit 2399â¬ ausgezeichnet ;-)


Echt? Ich war letzte Woche oft auf der Seite, aber das ist mir entgangen. Oder war das ein 8.0 ohne MD?


----------



## chantre72 (6. Mai 2009)

Der Preis stand nicht im Netz. Im Laden war ein 2008er MR8 (ohne MD) mit 2399 ausgezeichnet.


----------



## eightball28 (6. Mai 2009)

thomask schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an die Lux-Fahrer:
> Canyon bietet ein 9.0 aus 2008 mit einer 120mm Gabel an. Normalerweise sind da nur 100 mm Gabeln verbaut. Fährt einer die 120er? passt das???
> 
> Und zweite Frage: Was würdet ihr kaufen?
> ...


 
Keine Ahnung ob eine 120 mm Gabel passt. Stell mir das von der Geometrie komisch vor.Bin mit 100 mm super zufrieden.
Wenn ich die Wahl hätte würde ich mir das 9.0 holen, erstens fahre ich es und zweitens macht man damit die wenigstens Kompromisse. Die Zusammenstellung ist stimmig bis auf den unützen Fred denn man nicht wirklich braucht. Höchstens man macht Ausdauer auf der Bahn.


----------



## thomask (6. Mai 2009)

danke für deine antwort eightball. ich habe mir nun das 2008er 7.0 MD für 2399 euro gegönnt. ich denke das ist für mich die beste wahl zum besten preis. Hoffe nur das L für mich (178cm) auch passt und bin gespannt wie es sich auf den wurzeltrails verhält. Bei dem Gedanken an das Radl krieg ich wieder richtig Lust auf Marathon fahren


----------



## Alex_1976 (7. Mai 2009)

tja, bis heute morgen war ich auch einer 

Leider bevor ich mal in die Alpen konnte aus dem Keller gestohlen.

Ansonsten war ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Fahrwerk.
Vordere Bremse machte bisschen Geräusche, aber ich agil und schnell.

Hätte es gerne auf meinem Lieblingstrail getestet.

Hatte ein L bei 193cm Körpergrösse, Sattel getauscht (den SLR drauf), und Ergrogrips.


----------



## eightball28 (7. Mai 2009)

Finde Rahmengröße L bei 178cm nicht wirklich passend. Bin 176cm und hab die M und das passt hervorragend.


----------



## UralterNorweger (7. Mai 2009)

Bin 175cm und habe ebenfalls Größe M. Startete mit 70mm Vorbau der dann auf 90mm erweiterte wurde.

Martin


----------



## thomask (7. Mai 2009)

Hm. Okay. shit.. dann wohl doch besser umbestellen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stromberg (7. Mai 2009)

Kann mir jemand, der ein Lux greifbar hat, bitte die Außendurchmesser des Sitzrohres an der Sattelstützklemmung und der Umwerferklemmung sagen? Bin gerade am Bestellen der Austauschteile...


----------



## chantre72 (7. Mai 2009)

thomask schrieb:


> Hm. Okay. shit.. dann wohl doch besser umbestellen....



Ich bin 180 gross und fahre Größe L mit 120er Vorbau. Passt mir perfekt. Den Riser Lenker hab ich gegen einen geraden EC70 getauscht.


----------



## Stromberg (8. Mai 2009)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand, der ein Lux greifbar hat, bitte die Außendurchmesser des Sitzrohres an der Sattelstützklemmung und der Umwerferklemmung sagen? Bin gerade am Bestellen der Austauschteile...


Kann keiner mal schnell in den Keller und mir mit den Maßen aushelfen?


----------



## MTB-OE (8. Mai 2009)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Kann keiner mal schnell in den Keller und mir mit den Maßen aushelfen?


34,9 mm oben wie unten sollten passen...ohne den Druck der Sattelklemme ist das Stück bei mir 36 mm dick...

Nur zur Info, ich bin 181 cm, hab ein L und bin ganz zufrieden


----------



## MTB-OE (9. Mai 2009)

UralterNorweger schrieb:


> ...montiertem Garmin Tempo-/Kadenzsensor bei 10,6kg.


 
Hi Martin,

interessant - wie hast Du das gemacht? Ich habe nur am RR den Kadenzsensor vom Edge... an meinem Lux passt das nicht so trailtauglich wie ich es mir vorstelle. Die Bremsleitung nervt und der Abstand zum Magneten wäre zu groß (entweder Tempo oder Kadenz, aber nicht beides). An meinem RR geht das auch nur so grade...obwohl ich schon diverse Magneten durch hab

Kannst Du ein Bild von der Montage posten? Funktioniert das bei Dir zuverlässig?

Fährst Du noch den 66er Easton-Lenker? Wie lang ist dein neuer Vorbau?

Gruß

Oliver


----------



## UralterNorweger (9. Mai 2009)

MTB-OE schrieb:


> Hi Martin,
> 
> interessant - wie hast Du das gemacht? Ich habe nur am RR den Kadenzsensor vom Edge... an meinem Lux passt das nicht so trailtauglich wie ich es mir vorstelle. Die Bremsleitung nervt und der Abstand zum Magneten wäre zu groß (entweder Tempo oder Kadenz, aber nicht beides). An meinem RR geht das auch nur so grade...obwohl ich schon diverse Magneten durch hab
> 
> Kannst Du ein Bild von der Montage posten?



















Habe bei der Montage die beiden Bremsleitungsbefestigungen gelockert und die Bremsleitung mehr hinter dem Sensor verlegt. Immer noch ausreichender Abstand zu einem Rocket Ron 2.25.

Auf dem letzten Bild sieht man übrigens eine Hope floating Disc, die mit dem Vibrieren hinten nun endgültig Schluss gemacht hat. Mit einem älteren Avid Juicy-Rotor ging das aber auch. Vorne jetzt selbstredend auch eine Hope floating Disc 180mm. Sonst sieht das ja nicht aus.



> Funktioniert das bei Dir zuverlässig?



Bis jetzt einwandfrei. Der Edge findet den Sensor auf Anhieb und die Kadenz wird konstant angezeigt. Der Speichenmagnet springt sowieso nur ein, falls der GPS keine Daten liefern sollte - dann übernimmt der die Geschwindigkeitsberechnung. Bis jetzt noch nicht vorgekommen.

Einziges Problem ist, das man ab und zu vergisst, auf dem Edge das Fahrrad einzustellen, das man benutzt. Dann findet der Edge nämlich nicht den Kadenzsensor.



> Fährst Du noch den 66er Easton-Lenker?



Ja, ist zwar fast etwas zu breit, gibt mir aber Selbstvertrauen und bessere Lenkbarkeit bei Berg-runter-Passagen.



> Wie lang ist dein neuer Vorbau?



90mm.

Martin


----------



## Stromberg (9. Mai 2009)

MTB-OE schrieb:


> 34,9 mm oben wie unten sollten passen...ohne den Druck der Sattelklemme ist das Stück bei mir 36 mm dick...
> 
> Nur zur Info, ich bin 181 cm, hab ein L und bin ganz zufrieden


Vielen Dank


----------



## vitello (10. Mai 2009)

Hat die Schwinge (Kettenstrebe) eigentlich ne Schutzplatte gegen Chainsuck oder geht das im Fall der Fälle direkt aufs CFK-Laminat?


----------



## eightball28 (10. Mai 2009)

hat leider keine Platte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitello (10. Mai 2009)

Schad eigentlich ...naja, muss man sich wohl selbst was basteln. Liebäugel grad mit nem 9er Lux aber kein abrufbarer Liefertermin lässt nix gutes erahnen


----------



## eightball28 (10. Mai 2009)

Ich glaub das Lux läßt bei Canyon nicht so die Kassen klingeln, könnte also ziemlich schnell gehen mit der Lieferung.


----------



## gambit (12. Mai 2009)

Hi !!

Also ich hatte am 21.4 ein 9er Lux in Team Black bestellt, 
LT war dann lt. der pers. Mail am ~20.Juli, hab dann auf der HP gesehn 
dass es das 9er in Weiss als Expressbike gibt und umbestellt, jetzt hab ich LT am 22.5 

Nur zur Info


----------



## thomask (12. Mai 2009)

Ich hab auch ein Lux Express bestellt. Termin 21.5. 
Nur - wo bleibt die angekündigte Rechnung, die ja 3 Wochen vorher da sien soll? Ich habe letzten Dienstag bestellt.


----------



## MTB-OE (12. Mai 2009)

Hi Martin,

vielen Dank für die guten Bilder!!! 

Kaum macht mans richtig  klappts auch!!! Ich hatte den Sensor zu weit vorne

Gruß

Oliver


----------



## zou (12. Mai 2009)

die 9.0er als Express gibts nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex_1976 (12. Mai 2009)

also mit 180 habt ihr L genommen ... hatte mit 193cm auch ein L, sah zwar klein aus, hab mich so aber ganz wohl gefühlt, oder doch lieber zu einem XL greifen, falls ich wieder eins brauche?

Allerdings sind die 2009er ohne die Magura und Team Black sieht glaub ich auch nicht so gut aus wie das Carbon Fibre Black.


----------



## MTB-OE (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo Alex,
Hallo liebe Mitleser,

mit 181 cm ist man genau im Grenzbereich zwischen M und L  ich meine letztes Jahr konnte man bei dem PPS noch zwischen sportlicher und touriger Haltung unterscheiden und bei sportlich wurde mir M empfohlen und bei tourig L. Die Entscheidung hat sich aber bei mir erübrigt, weil es nur noch ein L gab. 

Ich komme mit L ganz gut zurecht, bin aber leider noch nie ein M gefahren. Wäre bestimmt noch etwas handlicher und wendiger und mit dem kürzeren Steuerrohr würde es noch etwas sportlicher aussehen. 

Der bei mir verbaute Standartvorbau ist 100 mm lang, bei Ritchey & Co gehen die Vorbauten meist von 90 bis 130 mm, sodass es wohl einfacher ist ein etwas zu kleines Rad passend zu machen als ein etwas zu großes. Falls es gar nicht passt, kann man es ja immer noch zurückschicken.

Gruß

Oliver


----------



## vitello (18. Mai 2009)

zou schrieb:


> die 9.0er als Express gibts nicht mehr



Hab ich doch heut früh zufällig mal wieder bei Canyon gestöbert und siehe da ...fürs 9er Lux in weiß war ein Liefertermin benannt KW28!
Sofort zugeschlagen und bin gespannt obs in der ersten Juliwoche klappt.

Scheint das einzige gewesen zu sein weil jetzt die Lieferterminabfrage keinen Termin mehr nennt ...bin ja schon soooo gespannt 

Wer möchte mein Spectral haben?


----------



## Alex_1976 (18. Mai 2009)

im Outlet ist mein altes nicht mehr drin 

Oder doch einen 2009er Jahrgang? Sind halt die Lieferzeiten ...


----------



## gambit (18. Mai 2009)

Am Freitag hab ich LT für mein weisses 9er in L, bin schon gespannt obs kommt oder nich, Kommisionierungsmail hab ich noch nicht bekommen


----------



## zou (18. Mai 2009)

Ein weißes 9er würd mir schon gefallen...aber nicht bei den wartezeiten


----------



## vitello (18. Mai 2009)

zou schrieb:


> Ein weißes 9er würd mir schon gefallen...aber nicht bei den wartezeiten



Naja, es soll schon Fälle gegeben haben wo das Bike schon früher kam ;o) Eigentlich eilts mir ned ganz so arg, hab ja noch zwei Waldesel und eine Rennziege ...gut Ding will Weile haben


----------



## gambit (18. Mai 2009)

Bei mir ist es auch nicht so dermassen tragisch, hab mir z.Zt. das GT von meinem Dad geliehen aber auf Kohlen sitze ich trozdem


----------



## Timbto (18. Mai 2009)

Habe mein 2008er Lux in L gekauft bei 1,83m Körpergröße. Bis auf die Vibrationen beim Bremsen ein saucooles Bike, irre schnell.
Allerdings habe ich recht kurze Arme, werde deshalb jetzt einen kürzeren Vorbau (75mm) montieren.

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit einem kürzeren Vorbau am Lux gemacht - fängt die Kiste dann im Wiegetritt oder auf dem Trail zu flattern an?


----------



## gambit (19. Mai 2009)

Yeah, hab grad die Kommissionierungs Mail bekommen, nächste Woche solls dann bei mir sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (19. Mai 2009)

Will jemand sein Lux wieder verkaufen? Ich hätte Interesse


----------



## eightball28 (19. Mai 2009)

matsch schrieb:


> Will jemand sein Lux wieder verkaufen? Ich hätte Interesse


 
das wirst Du wohl pech haben mein freund


----------



## schappi (20. Mai 2009)

Hier das passende Video zum Lux:
http://www.graubuenden.ch/fileadmin/files/video.php?lang=de&mediaID=209

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Zacke (20. Mai 2009)

Hi,
so wie versprochen, hier mein Eindruck von meinem weissen LUX MR 9.0 in S. 
Ich bin 171cm groß, habe 70 Kg und meine Schritllänge ist genau 80cm. Anhand des Konfigurationstool nimmt man da einen S Rahmen, 5mm mehr Schrittlänge und es wäre ein M. Ich hab mich dann für ein S-Rahmen entschieden, da ich Race orientiert fahre und der Rahmen auch leichter ist. Der Vorbau ist 90mm lang und könnte gefühlt etwas länger sein???, da werde ich mir mal einen 110er besorgen und testen.
Als Pedale habe ich mir letzte Woche die Crank Brothers Eggbeater SL (blau 266g) geholt , war am Anfang etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, da man wesentlich mehr seitliches Spiel hat, komme jetzt aber sehr gut damit zurecht. Einstieg sehr gut - Ausstieg sehr schnell - Der Halt beim Fahren ohne Probleme auch im Trail.
Auf der Hinterachse habe ich jetzt meinen alten Nic 2.1, der Fred war mir bei feuchtem Boden doch etwas zu rutschig. 
So hier ein paar Eindrücke vom Biken:
*Beschleunigung:* 
Ich hatte vorher auf meinem Hardtail (12kg) mit Alu Rahmen, Mavic 717er Ceramic Felgen mit XTR Nabe die schon sehr leicht waren, jedoch mit diesen Mavic Crossmax SLR in Verbindung mit dem Carbon Rahmen ist das Antreten am Berg oder auf gerader Strecke der absolute Wahnsinn. Im direkten Vergeleich ist dieses schwerfällige, zähe Antreten so gut wie weg.
*Fahrwerk:* 
Da das mein erstes Fully ist, kann ich nur schwärmen. Was ich mir jedoch wünschen würde wäre ein Remotehebel für den Dämpfer, um ihn bei Gelegenheit schneller aus der Plattform zu nehmen. Wurzelpassagen, trockene Treckerspuren, lassen sich auch noch super mit Plattform fahren offen jedoch wesentlich besser.
Am Berg Beschleunigen, egal ob sitzend oder im Wiegetritt ist kein Problem. Wenn ich dabei den Dämpfer beobachte tut sich da so gut wie gar nichts. Auch mit offenem Dämpfer geht das noch sehr gut.
*Gewicht:* 
Am Berg spürbar, ich habe das Gefühl das meine Hausrunden deutlich schneller sind. 
*Ausstattung:* 
Ist alles drann was man braucht.
(Das einzige was ich kritisieren muss, ist die Wahl des Freds auf der Hinterachse. Wer nur bei gutem Wetter auf Schotter und gelegentlich mal einen Trail fährt, kommt mit ihm sicherlich gut aus, wer jedoch wie ich bei jedem Wetter fährt (Schotter, Trail, Wiesenwege) sollte auf den Ron oder Nic zurückgreifen)
*Preis: *
Ich galube es gibt in dieser Preisklasse kein vergleichbares Rad.
*Fazit:*
Nach 250 km: So wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe und noch viel viel ......... besser.

Gruß Björn


----------



## Alex_1976 (21. Mai 2009)

ja, genau diesen Eindruck hatte ich auch (obwohl nu das 7.0)

Hab mir gestern ein 2008er aus dem Outlet bestellt ... einmal Lux, immer Lux.


----------



## eightball28 (31. Mai 2009)

Bin ich doch letzte Woch mit dem Bike unterwegs und möchte den Lockout reinhauen. Springt diese blaue Alukappe ab und die Gabel ist nicht mehr brauchbar.
Das ist ärgerlich und sollte nicht geschehen. Der Fehler ist aber wohl Magura anzulaßten und nicht Canyon.


----------



## Fullyrocker (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen, möchte mir sobald möglich ein 2010er Lux bestellen. Ich bin jetzt etwas überrascht, da anscheinend auch Leute um 1,90m einen Lux MR Rahmen in Größe L fahren. Zuerst bin ich davon ausgegangen auf jeden Fall XL zu bestellen. Ich bin 1,94m groß und fahre aktuell ein 1998 F800 in XL und der Rahmen ist mir fast zu klein (ziemlich krasse Sattelüberhöhung).

Nun bin ich etwas verunsichert. Natürlich werde ich meine Maße auch nochmal ganz genau nehmen und in den Canyon Rahmenrechner eingeben.

Aber gibts hier jemanden der den XL Rahmen hat? Falls ja, wäre ein Info super zu Körpergröße und Schrittlänge und Erfahrung mit der Rahmengröße. Ggf. auch Körpergewicht und Verhalten der Rahmensteifigkeit.

An die L Fahrer. Reicht die Größe eurer Meinung nach auch für Fahrer über 1,90m?

Danke für Infos!
Fullyrocker


----------



## Alex_1976 (19. Juni 2009)

also habe auch viel rumüberlegt, war am Samstag bei Canyon, und beide ausprobiert, gut auf dem Parkplatz jetzt nicht so den grossen Unterschied gemerkt, was die Wenigkeit angeht, aber bin ja auch schon ein L gefahren mit 120er Vorbau. Dachte im Zweifel lieber kleiner, weil ich eh nicht so der Abfahrer bin, und mir das wendigere evtl. besser zugute kommt.

Mit der Ritchey Sattelstütze mit Offset vom 2009er Modell (welches jetzt kommt) sollte das noch besser sein, als mit der Thomson, das sollte die 1,5 cm mehr Oberrohr vom XL ganz gut ausgleichen.

Und ich mag Überhöhung  hätte beim XL auf alle Fälle entweder noch Spacer rausgenommen oder Vorbau umgedreht.


----------



## Alex_1976 (20. Juni 2009)

So, heute ist es gekommen, mein 2009er Lux 7.0 in L in Team Black.
Die Ritchey Sattelstütze passt gerade bei max. ist aber auch etwas kürzer als die Thomson vom 2008er bei einer Beinlänge von ca. 94cm
Hab den Vorbau umgedreht und hab jetzt eine echte Raceposition, Überhöhung habe ich noch nicht gemessen, Lenker ist vom Vorderrad etwa 32,5 cm weg, und zum Sattel sind es (Sattel ganz zurück) ca. 63cm von Lenkermitte (110er Vorbau) bis Sattelspitze.
Falls noch genauere Masse gewünscht werden, kein Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobici (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
sind die beim Lux 9.0 montierten Reifen Furious Fred & RocketRon eigentlich tubeless? Und was ist die groestmoegliche Breite - 2.1?
- Ich ueberlege mir die bei Kauf ev. gleich gegen Nobby Nic zu tauschen...
danke fuer die info!
Jobici


----------



## Alex_1976 (22. Juni 2009)

also beim 7er sind es zwar tubeless fähige Felgen, aber normale Reifen. Einige der 2008er Modelle wurden mit 2,25er ausgeliefert, hatte ich auch schon drauf, kein Problem.


----------



## gambit (7. August 2009)

Ich hab ein 9er und es isst dann wie bei meinem Vorposter beschrieben,
die Felgen sind zwar Tubeless fähig aber es sind welche mit Schlauch montiert, ich habe jetzt schon den Rocket Ron nach hinten gepackt und fahre vorne nen 2.25er Nic ohne Probleme 

lg


----------



## Armenius (19. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab letzte Woche Donnerstag ein Lux MR 8.0 bestellt und hab heute die Versandmail erhalten. Laut DHL soll es morgen ankommen. Es war nichtmal ein Express-Bike. Aktuell scheinen die Jungs von Canyon verdammt schnell zu sein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Morgen wird erstmal ausgepackt und die restlichen Teile montiert (Tacho, Pedale und Co.). Falls gewünscht mach ich euch gerne Bilder von meinem neuen Liebling.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (25. August 2009)

Salve & Moin Moin,
auch ich oute mich als Lux-Liebhaber
Bestellt habe ich das LUX MR 8.0 in traffic weiss....
Habe lange lange überlegt wie ich womit am Besten fahre!
Vielen Dank für Eurer feedback bez. dem LUX MR!
LG, Günther-Kette-Rechts


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (1. September 2009)

Salve,
hier ein kurzes schnelles feedback: am 25. 08. bestellt, email Bestätigung am gleichen Tag, am 27. 08. Kommissionierungs-email und Versand-email!1.
Heute, am 01.09., ist es via DHL zugestellt worden
Perfekt verpackt, alles drin (auch Dämpferpumpe), alles perfekt voreingestellt, auch die Dämpfer, einfach genial! 
Wow, erste Probe- und Setup-Fahrt war klasse: ein sehr flinkes, schnelles bike, bin begeistert....
Werde weiter berichten! LG, Günther


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (1. September 2009)

Krass - sehr schön mal wieder solch einen positiven Bericht zu lesen. Freu ich für Dich, dass alles so gut geklappt hat und hoffe, dass Du noch lange Spass an Deinem Bike hast!


----------



## Pitv70 (11. September 2009)

Hallo,
morgen ist ja Sparbuch-Aktionstag bein Canyon. Im Newsleter gabe es ja schon Infos zum Angebot. Hat jemand vielleicht noch weiter Infos welche Räder da zu haben siend? Würde mich für ein LUX interessieren in L. 
Ich hoffe das ich da vielleicht was bekommen kann. Auch ohne lange Wartezieten!

Gruß

Peter


----------



## eightball28 (11. September 2009)

mag jemand mein Lux haben???


----------



## Jobici (11. September 2009)

also ich nicht, ich bin mit m/einem bestens bedient 
warum willst du es denn loswerden? im mai (post #54) kam dir das ja noch gar nicht in den sinn...


----------



## eightball28 (11. September 2009)

Ja, aber ich hab mich glaube neu verliebt und zwei CC Bikes in meinem Wohnzimmer nehmen ein bißchen zuviel Platz weg.
Es ist auch immer noch ein grandioses Bike. Vielleicht behalt ich es auch, ach immer diese Entscheidungen


----------



## Armenius (11. September 2009)

eightball28 schrieb:


> Ja, aber ich hab mich glaube neu verliebt und zwei CC Bikes in meinem Wohnzimmer nehmen ein bißchen zuviel Platz weg.
> Es ist auch immer noch ein grandioses Bike. Vielleicht behalt ich es auch, ach immer diese Entscheidungen



Ist es ein 2008er oder 2009er? Welche Größe, Farbe? Preis?


----------



## eightball28 (12. September 2009)

schau einfach in meine Galerie. Ist ein 08 Modell, preislich hab ich nicht wirklich ne Vorstellung


----------



## Luzifer (12. September 2009)

Hi Eightball,

welche Rahmengröße hat dein LUX ?


----------



## Luzifer (12. September 2009)

Upps - erst lesen dann schreiben !


----------



## eightball28 (12. September 2009)

das Lux hat die Größe M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitv70 (12. September 2009)

Hallo,
Canyon hat das Lux MR 8.0 um 650â¬ auf 2349â¬ heruntergesetzt. War heute in Koblenz und habe es mir bestellt. Leider war es nur noch in Weis zu habe. Ende September soll ich es bekommen. Zum GlÃ¼ck habe ich es nicht wirklich eilig.

Hat jemand ein Lux 8.0 in weis und GrÃ¶Ãe L? Was wiegt es denn wirklich. 


GruÃ

Peter


----------



## mcmoos (12. September 2009)

also ich bekenne mich, hab jetzt auch einen Lustkauf getÃ¤tigt und mir das Lux 7 bestellt nachdem das 8er in meiner grÃ¶Ãe ausverkauft war und das 9er nicht reduziert war. hoffe, dass ich keine pobleme mit der bremse habe wie bei 2008er modellen. FÃ¼r die 2200â¬ glaub ich war der preis unschlagbar. Gruss


----------



## Pitv70 (14. September 2009)

Hallo,
wie bereits geschriben, habe ich mir ein LUX MR 8.0 bestelt.

Nun habe ich in der Bike 10/2009 den Erfahrungsbericht zum LUX gelesen. Dieser hat mich nun doch etwas verunsichert. Carbon Rahmen sind empindlicher gegenüber Stürtzen und Beschädigungen, das ist mir bekannt. Mich würde nun interessieren wie die Erfahrungen der LUX Besitzer ist. 

Ist das Lux wirklich so "empfindlich" gegenüber Beschädigungen, wie der Tester in der Bike es schreibt? Haben auch scon andere diese Erfahrung mit dem LUX gemacht?


----------



## eightball28 (14. September 2009)

Für mich spiegelt dieser Erfahrungsbericht überhaupt nicht die Eigenschaften des Rades wieder. Das Rad wurde vom komplett falschen Typen bewegt. Es ist eine Racefully und da gehört einfach kein Riserbar dran.Aber er wollte ja auch Tour fahren.
Den Rahmen kann ich eigentlich nicht als "Sensibelchen" einstufen. Bei mir ist bisher keine Lack abgeplatzt und auch so macht er einen sehr guten Eindruck.
ist ein und bleibt für mich ein tolles Rad


----------



## chantre72 (15. September 2009)

eightball28 schrieb:


> Für mich spiegelt dieser Erfahrungsbericht überhaupt nicht die Eigenschaften des Rades wieder. Das Rad wurde vom komplett falschen Typen bewegt.



Stimmt genau. Es wurde als "Enduro" eingestuft. Ich glaube, das ist nicht unbedingt der Einsatzbereich des Rades.
Der Lack ist tatsächlich (2008er Modell) empfindlich, ist aber eher ein optischer Mangel. Schäden am Carbon habe ich nach 5.000km, incl. AlpenX noch keine.


----------



## Zacke (15. September 2009)

Hi,
also da werde ich mir mal eben die Bike holen, und das nachlesen. Sollte das wirklich stimmen mit "als Enduro eingestuft" dann werde ich mal einen Leser Brief an Bike schicken. So geht das natürlich nicht. Man kann nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen.

Also hier meine positiven Erfahrung nach ca. 1000 km:
Ich bin immer noch total begeistert, die Performance am Berg ist genial und ich bin immer wieder erfreut über die Leichtigkeit wie ich die Berge hoch ziehe. Im Trail habe ich mittlerweile ein gutes Setup gefunden. Wurzelpassagen werden genial geschluckt.
Der Lack (weiss) ist natürlich empfindlich gegen grobe spitze Schläge, ich denke aber bei anderen Herstellen sieht das nicht anders aus. Vorsehen muss mann sich aber bei Alurahmen genauso. Die Schutzfolie am Unterrahmen habe ich etwas verlängert um den Bereich des Tretlager ebenfalls vor Schlägen / Steinen zuschützen. 
Folgendes habe ich bisher geändert:
Rocket Ron vorne wie hinten, vorne 2,25 hinten 2,1. EggBeater SL (Blau). Ich komme jetzt auf ein Gewicht von ca. 9,8 kg.

 Ich habe natürlich auch ein paar negative Erfahrungen gemacht:
Ich hatte starke Vibrationen beim Bremsen mit der hinteren Bremse. Wenn es Nass wird fängt die Bremse an zu heulen. Die hintere 2 teilige Bremsscheibe hatte sich in sich gelockert und ein Klacken im rechten Federbein der Gabel.
Da sowieso eine Inspektion anstand wurden die Mängel gleich behoben. Ich habe eine neue Sitzstrebe bekommen, da hier scheinbar ein Konstruktionsbedingter Fehler vorliegt, der die Vibrationen bis in die Sattelstütze überträgt. So wie es aussieht, habe ich jetzt die Sitzstrebe aus dem 08er Model, da die Gelenkaufnahme zum Ausfallende jetzt in silber ist und nicht mehr schwarz. Da werde ich aber noch mal bei Gelegenheit mit Canyon mailen, ob das so bleiben soll, oder ob das wieder zurück getauscht wird wenn der Fehler behoben ist. Die hintere Bremsscheibe wurde auch getauscht, und das Spiel in der Gabel wurde auch behoben.

Wie werden jetzt die Luxe ausgeliefert? Mit schwarzen und profilierten Ausfallenden, oder mit silbernen (nicht profiliert)?

Trotz der kleinen Fehler bin ich aber denoch total zufrieden und würde mir jederzeit wieder ein Lux holen.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## von dr alb ra (15. September 2009)

Tach an alle LUX-us-Biker,

also ich fahr das Bike schon 1 Jahr ca. 4500km, incl. 3 Marathons, und
hatte nach 6 Wochen in einem Wurzel-Trail das Schaltwerk samt Schaltauge an einer Astgabel abgerissen, so daß die Ausfallende einen Lackschaden erlitt, Carbonfaser wurde nicht verletzt (siehe Bild).


 

Ich hatte dannach ein bischen Bedenken wegen der Stabilität der Schwinge aber ich fahr heute noch mit dem selben Rahmen. 

Man sagt ja Carbon sei schlagempfindlich, ist es auch zu einer gewissen Grenze, aber wie ein rohes Ei müßt ihr das Bike nicht behandeln. 
Denn schließlich will das Lux "speed" und da kommen Abflüge oder ähnliches halt mal vor.

Bis auf den Schaden und kleinere Abnützungsspuren ist mein Rahmen in Top Zustand, dank dem ca. 0,5mm dickem Schutzlack.

die alb grüßt


----------



## Pitv70 (16. September 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten zu meiner Frage. Das hilft mir schon bei einer Entscheidung.


----------



## mcmoos (16. September 2009)

Würde mich mal interessieren in wie weit so ein defekter Rahmen(wie in der aktuellen bike beschrieben) auf Garantie bzw Kulanz geht? Ist ja mehr oder weniger nur der Lack mit ein paar Fasern abgeplatzt und ob sowas dann nachvollziehbar von einem Sturz oder einem Materialfehler kommt ist schwer zu beweisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marathonfan (18. September 2009)

Hallo,

hab mir auch das Lux MR 8.0 bestellt. Hab heute von Canyon die Versandmitteilung bekommen. Vielleicht bzw. hoffentlich kommt es die nächsten Tage.

Mal schaun wer sich besser schlägt, mein 2088er Epic oder aber das neue Lux. Kann es schon gar nicht mehr erwarten.

Gruß


----------



## fergo (18. September 2009)

hab mir auch spontan einen günstigen 2008er rahmen bestellt. 1 monat lieferzeit für einen rahmen, der fast 2 jahre im lager auf einen käufer wartet?! komisch, egal...


----------



## Aid (20. September 2009)

Hallo, an alle Lux fahrer, suche mal nach einem brauchbaren bild von einem Lux mr in größe XL da ich glaube bei meinem 1,98 und 97cm Schrittlänge, da wird es wohl nix mit der L obwohl ich vom aussehen schon eher diese grösse nehmen würde.
das Auge frährt ja och mit und die meisten Rahmen in XL sehen ... aus.
Bin vorher Ghost Lector WC gefahren und der wahr vergleichbar mit dem L Rahmen,bloß das Sattelrohr wahr 2cm länger und das macht mir auch die meisten sorgen da ich dort die Stütze bis max draussen hatte.

Vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## fergo (20. September 2009)

ein 2008er; hab ich erst vor kurzem gesucht, weil ich leider auch zu den xl-fahrern zähle und wissen wollte, wie´s aussieht.

http://nsa02.casimages.com/img/2008/08/15/080815010335744155.jpg


----------



## Aid (20. September 2009)

glaube es ist aber ein L-Rahmen da er im vorterteil zu kurtz ist,Steuerrohr!
Und der Schräge Steg zu denSitzrohr is auch zu kurtz.
1 Monat Lieferzeit also den M konnten sie bei nem Kumpel in 4 Tagen Liefern...is schon da! vielleicht bestell ich einfach mal einen und schau in mir an!
im bikemarkt is einer in L zu sehn, bekomm den Link leider nicht hier rein


http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showfull.php?product=208440&bigimage=IMG_3386.JPG


----------



## fergo (20. September 2009)

sieht sehr klein aus für L. gut fotografiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chantre72 (21. September 2009)

Ich hab mir auch einen Rahmen bestellt. Möchte mein RC aufrüsten.

Hat jemand ne Ahnung, welche Buchsen ich brauche, um einen DT210 Dämpfer einzubauen?


----------



## Dr.Slown (21. September 2009)

hi,
dann will ich mal nicht hinten anstehen.

auch ich habe mir ein frameset zugelegt,wollte auch mal plaste fahren.
soll in kw 41 geliefert werden.

natürlich in schwarz.

gruß
Doc


----------



## txm091 (22. September 2009)

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe mir in der Sparbuchaktion ebenfalls ein Lux MR 7.0 in traffic-white gekauft. Bei 1,93 m Körpergröße, ca. 93 cm Schrittlänge und um die 85 kg Lebendgewicht habe ich mich ganz klar für RH XL entschieden. Den Sattel fahre ich auf ca. 84,5 cm (Mitte Tretlager - Oberkante Sattel). Danach fehlen vielleicht noch zwei oder drei Zentimeter bis zur Maximum-Markierung. Für mich fühlt sich die Sitzposition noch recht "kommod" an, nix racelastig (bin allerdings Rennrad - Canyon Ultimate CF in RH 64 cm - gewöhnt und mag eine gestreckte Sitzposition). Wenn ich das Rad behalte (siehe unten), tausche ich deshalb den Vorbau noch gegen einen längeren.

Das Rad sieht in RH XL absolut zivil aus. Um nicht zu sagen: Für mich eines der coolsten Räder in dieser RH. Die großen Rohrdurchmesser machen die Proportionen stimmig. Höchstens das dünnere lange Sattelrohr fällt in weiß etwas auf. Sobald ich dazu komme, stelle ich noch ein paar Bilder ein.

Das Gewicht stimmt etwa mit dem angegebenen überein. Mein Lux wog so, wie es aus dem Karton kam, nur 10,7 kg. Auch die Steifigkeit ist für mein Gewicht (oder besser: meine Kraft) top.

Leider klingelt die Scheibenbremse (dasselbe Problem hatte ich an meinem alten Rad schon mit der K24, weshalb ich eigentlich umgestiegen war). M.E. liegt das auch an den scheinbar schwingungsanfälligeren Leichtbaulaufrädern. An meinem alten Rad gab's das Klingeln nur mit American Classic MTB 26. Mit Mavic Crossride Disc war es weg. Mit den Crossmax ST am Lux ist es jetzt wieder da.

Was mir aber größtes Kopfzerbrechen bereitet (und für mich immer mehr zum Rückgabegrund wird), ist der Hinterbau bzw. dessen Abstimmung: Befülle ich den Dämpfer so, dass er noch einigermaßen direkt anspricht (d.h. etwas unter 200 PSI, mittlere Dämpfung), sackt der Hinterbau beim Treten stark weg. Stelle ich ihn so ein, dass er nicht mehr spürbar (aber immer noch sichtbar!) wegsackt (über 200 PSI), spricht er selbst auf Stufen nur noch sehr verzögert und zäh an. Auch damit die Plattform auf höchster Stufe ausreichend Ruhe ins Fahrwerk bringt, muss das Fahrwerk ohne Plattform grenzwärtig straff eingestellt sein. Wie schafft Ihr es bloß, dass der Hinterbau Wurzeln "wegbügelt", ohne gleichzeitig stark zu wippen?

Bisher hatte ich ein Red Bull NPL von Rose in RH 58 cm. Dessen Hinterbau war in jeder gewählten Einstellung praktisch wippfrei. Und nur mit dieser "Wahlfreiheit" hat ein Fully für die vermutlich allermeisten Fahrer Sinn (und unterscheidet sich positiv von einem Hardtail). Denn um die hohe Steifigkeit eines Carbon-Hardtails "nur" mit dem Fahrkomfort eines Stahlhardtails zu verbinden (darauf läuft das Lux-Konzept für mich momentan hinaus), braucht es m.E. kein ausgewachsenes Fully mit seinen Nachteilen. Das ist aber nur meine ganz persönliche Meinung als zwar ambitionierter und zügiger Flachland-Mountainbiker, aber ganz ohne Renneinsatz und -erfahrung!

Vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand helfen. Ich würde dieses Rad sooo gern behalten, weil es ansonsten meine Anforderungen ziemlich perfekt erfüllt!


----------



## mcmoos (23. September 2009)

Hi, 

bekomme mein Lux 7.0 erst nächste Woche. Deswegen kann ich nur einen kurzen Tip zum klingeln der Bremse geben. Dies entsteht meist aus einer Resonazfrequenz die über das Reifenprofil über die Laufräder an den Hinterbau übertragen wird. Eines der Teile solltest Du mal tauschen, was im Normalfall ein anderes Reifenprofil ist(z.B Nobby, evt hast noch einen rum liegen). Nur Schade das sowas einem Komplettbike vorkommt, liegt wahrscheinlich an den Fertigungstoleranzen, bzw. das nicht alle Rahmengrößen ausgiebig getest werden.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (23. September 2009)

txm091 schrieb:


> Auch damit die Plattform auf höchster Stufe ausreichend Ruhe ins Fahrwerk bringt, muss das Fahrwerk ohne Plattform grenzwärtig straff eingestellt sein. Wie schafft Ihr es bloß, dass der Hinterbau Wurzeln "wegbügelt", ohne gleichzeitig stark zu wippen?


OK, das deckt sich mit meinen Eindrücken: das setup erfordert etwas Fingerspitzengefühl. Meine Einstellungen bei RH M / 180cm/77kg: 10bar (SAG 15mm) und Plattform auf Stufe 3!
So ist der Hinterbau fast wippfrei und mit ausreichend Komfort.
Ich fahre gerne: bergauf und Schotter mit Plattform und bergab und Trails ohne! Fahre zZ auch noch immer mit der Dämpferpumpe um die optimale Einstellung zu finden. 
Ich finde das LUX klasse, schöne Ergänzung zu meinem CUBE (weichere Einstellung mit lockout-Möglichkeit)!
LG, Günther-K-R


----------



## jochen-steini (23. September 2009)

Beim Lux handelt es sich um ein reinrassiges Wettkampf-MTB. Der Komfort wird nie so sein, dass ein "wegbügeln" von Wurzeln etc. möglich ist. Dann schon zu einem AM oder XC greifen.


----------



## txm091 (23. September 2009)

So sieht das Lux MR 7.0 in RH XL mit Sattelhöhe 84,5 cm (ab Tretlagermitte) aus (mehr als diese dürftige Bildqualität war gestern Abend in der Wohnung nicht rauszuholen, ist aber sicher besser als nichts).

Für die, die's interessiert, auch noch ein Bild meines alten Red Bull NPL, Modell 2007, RH 23", ebenfalls mit Sattelhöhe 84,5 cm.


----------



## mxjerry (23. September 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> OK, das deckt sich mit meinen Eindrücken: das setup erfordert etwas Fingerspitzengefühl. Meine Einstellungen bei RH M / 180cm/77kg: 10bar (SAG 15mm) und Plattform auf Stufe 3!
> So ist der Hinterbau fast wippfrei und mit ausreichend Komfort.
> Ich fahre gerne: bergauf und Schotter mit Plattform und bergab und Trails ohne! Fahre zZ auch noch immer mit der Dämpferpumpe um die optimale Einstellung zu finden.
> Ich finde das LUX klasse, schöne Ergänzung zu meinem CUBE (weichere Einstellung mit lockout-Möglichkeit)!
> LG, Günther-K-R


Schliesse mich an (Lux MR 8.0; Gr.L; 186 cm; 80 kg), entspricht ziemlich genau meinen Einstellungen. Plattform 2 m.E. und mit Einschränkungen ebenfalls möglich. Die Kritik ist allerdings berechtigt: Im Wiegetritt ohne Plattform ist das Lux kaum fahrbar, man muss also rechtzeitig vor dem Anstieg reagieren, und nicht im Anstieg. Ich empfinde den FOX RP 23 mit 10 bar als komfortabel und seniorenfreundlich.

Zum Vergleich: Plattform zuschalten ist freilich beim Lux deutlich einfacher als beim Specialized Epic mit der "Brain-Einstellung", welche aus der Fahrt nicht zu bedienen ist.

Viele Grüsse

Gerald


----------



## Deleted 133688 (23. September 2009)

mxjerry schrieb:


> bar als komfortabel und seniorenfreundlich.
> 
> Zum Vergleich: Plattform zuschalten ist freilich beim Lux deutlich einfacher als beim Specialized Epic mit der "Brain-Einstellung", welche aus der Fahrt nicht zu bedienen ist.
> 
> ...



??? Das ist doch der Clue am Brain. Du musst NICHTS mehr manuell rumklicken bei der Fahrt....


----------



## gambit (23. September 2009)

Nur so nebenbei, ich würd mein weisses 09er in L abgeben, ist ein 9er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133688 (23. September 2009)

txm091 schrieb:


> Was mir aber größtes Kopfzerbrechen bereitet (und für mich immer mehr zum Rückgabegrund wird), ist der Hinterbau bzw. dessen Abstimmung: Befülle ich den Dämpfer so, dass er noch einigermaßen direkt anspricht (d.h. etwas unter 200 PSI, mittlere Dämpfung), sackt der Hinterbau beim Treten stark weg. Stelle ich ihn so ein, dass er nicht mehr spürbar (aber immer noch sichtbar!) wegsackt (über 200 PSI), spricht er selbst auf Stufen nur noch sehr verzögert und zäh an. Auch damit die Plattform auf höchster Stufe ausreichend Ruhe ins Fahrwerk bringt, muss das Fahrwerk ohne Plattform grenzwärtig straff eingestellt sein. Wie schafft Ihr es bloß, dass der Hinterbau Wurzeln "wegbügelt", ohne gleichzeitig stark zu wippen?



Wenn das wirklich so ist wie du beschreibst, dann ist das Bike aus meiner Sicht eine völlige Fehlkonstruktion  

Wie sieht es aus mit AM, XC? Sind das auch Wippschaukeln? Oder trifft das nur das LUX?

Vielleicht sollte Canyon mal Nachhilfe bei Giant nehmen, wie man einen Hinterbau vernünftig konstruiert?


----------



## mxjerry (23. September 2009)

Juz71 schrieb:


> ??? Das ist doch der Clue am Brain. Du musst NICHTS mehr manuell rumklicken bei der Fahrt....


Meine Tochter fährt das EPIC ´08, glaub´s mir: Auch da gibt es keine "one size fits all" Einstellung, genauso wenig wie beim LUX. Die Justierungen von (Luft-)Federrate, Zug- und Druckstufe im Zusammenspiel von Dämpfer und Gabel sind halt komplex. Empfehlungen nur zur Dämpfereinstellung ohne Anmerkungen zur Gabel bleiben immer hinter den Möglichkeiten/Notwendigkeiten zurück. Jeder, der sich z.B. im MX oder Enduro-Bereich intensiver mit Fahrwerkseinstellung auseinandergesetzt hat, wird festgestellt haben, dass es sich immer um Kompromisslösungen handelt, wenn man sich für eine Grundeinstellung entscheidet, von der ausgehend man sodann besondere Geländebedingungen erschliesst. Klarstellend: Der Hinterbau des LUX wippt erheblich bei Wiegetritt, also stärkstem Kettenzug, ist aber bei kraftvollem Pedalieren auch in der Steigung ohne zugeschaltete Plattform gut & schnell fahrbar. Starke Anstiege ohne Plattform im Dämpfer (mind. 2, besser 3) im Wiegetritt gehen garnicht. Das gilt indes auch für das EPIC ´08 - eigene Erfahrung. Man muss Dämpfer und Gabel (letztere baugleich am EPIC) halt immer neu einstellen - je nach dem - und das geht mit den FOX-Komponenten am LUX erstaunlich gut während der Fahrt.

Viele Grüsse, Gerald


----------



## txm091 (23. September 2009)

Was das Wippen angeht, beseitigt vielleicht das hier falsche Hoffnungen und Erwartungen abschließend:

In dem schon etwas älteren thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=342616 auf Seite 1 fast unten (und beiläufig auch auf Seite 2 oben) äußert sich Lutz Scheffer recht ausführlich zu den Eigenschaften des Hinterbaus. So wie ich ihn verstehe, soll der praktisch nur Reifendurschläge in Extremfällen verhindern, sodass man mit niedrigerem Reifenluftdruck fahren kann. Ansonsten soll das Lux sich wie ein Hardtail verhalten (was ich im Positiven wie im Negativen im Wesentlichen auch bestätigen kann). Im Ergebnis also ein Fully, das kaum federn soll, und deshalb leider auch so konstruiert ist, dass es kaum federn (weil das Wippen nicht dämpfen) kann (war denn dieser zweite Schritt notwendig?).

Wenn die technischen Ausführungen von Lutz stimmen (was ich nicht beurteilen kann), wäre das Lux ein legitimes Nischenprodukt. Ich hätte aber erwartet, dass Canyon das in den Produktbeschreibungen ausreichend klar kommuniziert. Stattdessen wird - nach den Äußerungen von Lutz wohl wissentlich falsch - behauptet, das Fahrwerk habe ein "feinfühliges Ansprechverhalten" (Beschreibung des MR 8.0) und "federt kleinste Unebenheiten sicher weg" (Beschreibung des MR 9.0 LTD). Darüber bin ich wirklich wütend. Ich suche keine Sänfte, aber ein fühlbares Fully. Ich (und vermutlich einige andere Kunden) haben wegen dieser Angaben eine Menge Geld und Emotionen in einen "Blender" investiert. Andere, die möglicherweise gerade die tatsächlichen Eigenschaften des Lux suchen, erfahren von ihnen schlimmstenfalls nichts. Und rechtlich ist zu diskutieren, inwieweit die Produktbeschreibung einen Sachmangel der Gattung begründet.

Offensichtlich sind viele Käufer mit dem Character des Lux zufrieden. Wie sollen aber die enttäuschten Käufer mit den angesprochenen Defiziten umgehen, Canyon?


----------



## Marathonfan (23. September 2009)

mxjerry schrieb:


> Meine Tochter fährt das EPIC ´08, glaub´s mir: Auch da gibt es keine "one size fits all" Einstellung, genauso wenig wie beim LUX. Die Justierungen von (Luft-)Federrate, Zug- und Druckstufe im Zusammenspiel von Dämpfer und Gabel sind halt komplex. Empfehlungen nur zur Dämpfereinstellung ohne Anmerkungen zur Gabel bleiben immer hinter den Möglichkeiten/Notwendigkeiten zurück. Jeder, der sich z.B. im MX oder Enduro-Bereich intensiver mit Fahrwerkseinstellung auseinandergesetzt hat, wird festgestellt haben, dass es sich immer um Kompromisslösungen handelt, wenn man sich für eine Grundeinstellung entscheidet, von der ausgehend man sodann besondere Geländebedingungen erschliesst. Klarstellend: Der Hinterbau des LUX wippt erheblich bei Wiegetritt, also stärkstem Kettenzug, ist aber bei kraftvollem Pedalieren auch in der Steigung ohne zugeschaltete Plattform gut & schnell fahrbar. Starke Anstiege ohne Plattform im Dämpfer (mind. 2, besser 3) im Wiegetritt gehen garnicht. Das gilt indes auch für das EPIC ´08 - eigene Erfahrung. Man muss Dämpfer und Gabel (letztere baugleich am EPIC) halt immer neu einstellen - je nach dem - und das geht mit den FOX-Komponenten am LUX erstaunlich gut während der Fahrt.
> 
> Viele Grüsse, Gerald



Dann ist dein Dämpfer im Epic kaputt. Denn gerade da liegt die stärke des Epic's. Bergauf im Wiegetriff rührt sich da bei mir rein gar nichts. Hab die originale Fox Gabel (die hat m.E. überhaupt gar nicht zum Brain gepaßt) durch eine Magura Durin100SL ersetzt und jetzt rührt sich vorne auch nichts mehr.

LG


----------



## Mettwurst82 (24. September 2009)

ähem... 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=145138

nur so als tipp  stell es in den bikemarkt und verweise in der signatur drauf oder so.


----------



## MTB-OE (24. September 2009)

SchÃ¶n dass die Lux-Fahrer sich auch mal vermehrt zu Wort melden, jetzt muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben:

@DÃ¤mpfer: Ich hab meinen fÃ¼r 75 kg aufgepumpt (wiege selbst 70 kg, aber mit Rucksack oder lieber zu hart als zu weich) und die 3. Stufe drin und bin damit 3 Marathons und einen Alp-X ohne Probleme gefahren. Wennâs bergab geht oder technisch wird mach ich schnell den DÃ¤mpfer auf. Ich finde das so okay, im Rennen auf unbekannten Strecken ist es manchmal doof, wenn man plÃ¶tzlich von der Forstautobahn abbiegt und plÃ¶tzlich auf einen ruppigen Downhill steht. Da wÃ¼rde ich mir ein Lenker-Lockout wÃ¼nschen, aber notfalls kann man ja auch mit geschlossenem DÃ¤mpfer fahren oder man muss schnell anhalten.

@XL-RÃ¤der sind hÃ¤sslich: Muss jeder selbst sehen, aber nur aus optischen GrÃ¼nden ein zu kleines Rad nehmen ist nicht der Sinn der Sache. Sonst lieber ein 29âer: http://shop.fahrradnet24.de/product_info.php/cPath/22_40_544/products_id/4929 und mit dem Gesparten noch etwas pimpen.

@TXM091: Gebe das Rad lieber zurÃ¼ck, als es fÃ¼r das gleiche Geld weiterzuverkaufen. Die Canyon-6-Jahre-Garantie gilt nur fÃ¼r den ErstkÃ¤ufer. 

@Lack: Ich finde die LackqualitÃ¤t schlecht, bei mir ist am Oberrohr das Schwarz etwas matt, weil ich mit kurzer Regenhose (vielleicht wurde sie etwas sandig â Regen + MTB ) gefahren bin und die Hose am Oberrohr gescheuert hat. An der rechten Kettenstrebe habe ich auch einen Kratzer, weil ich das Rad in so einen StÃ¤nder gestellt habe. http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...e=1;pid=187;menuid1=185;menuid2=0;mid=0;pgc=0 Aber was sollâs ist ein MTB und AusstellungsstÃ¼ck.

Ein neues Thema habe ich auch noch. 

Meine Hinterradbremse macht mir sorgen, an meinem 2008er Lux 8.0 ist die standardmÃ¤Ãige Formula Oro mit einer 160er Scheibe verbaut. Nach nicht mal 200 km ging die eine Bremsbacke nicht mehr zurÃ¼ck und sie wurde auf Garantie von Canyon/Formula repariert. Jetzt nach knapp 1000 km musste ich meinen dritten Satz BremsbelÃ¤ge einbauen und ich bin bestimmt keiner der dauernd die Bremse schleifen lÃ¤sst. Einer der HauptgrÃ¼nde ist wohl die geringe âÃberlappungâ zwischen Bremsbelag und Bremsscheibe. Ich habe die letzten BremsbelÃ¤ge weit runtergebremst und ein Foto gemacht. 

Ich habe das Bild mit meinem Album hochgeladen. (Wie kann man es einfÃ¼gen?)

Ich hoffe man kann es erkennen, nur die untere HÃ¤lfte umfasst die Bremsscheibe, ist das bei euch auch so? Was macht man dagegen? Anderen IS-Adapter oder eine grÃ¶Ãere Scheibe? Was wÃ¼rdet Ihr empfehlen? Nachdem die Bremsen in diversen Foren und auch in der BIKE bemÃ¤ngelt wurden, hat jemand schon mal ein update auf die R1 durchgefÃ¼hrt? Von Canyon auf Kulanz/Freundschaftspreis bekommen? Meine Freundin fÃ¤hrt eine Magura Marta und die macht einen viel hÃ¶herwertigeren QualitÃ¤tseindruckâ¦

Erstmal schicke ich mein Rad zu Canyon zur Inspektion, schade dass die Inventur/Umbau so spÃ¤t angekÃ¼ndigt wurden. Danach haben sich bestimmt schon wider viele AuftrÃ¤ge angestaut und dann kommen schon die neuen RÃ¤der. Hoffentlich dauert es nicht so lange.

GruÃ

Oliver


----------



## txm091 (24. September 2009)

@Mettwurst82: Naheliegende Frage, und eigentlich auch schon beantwortet. Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass einige hier im Forum noch ein Lux in Größe XL suchen. Bei Canyon soll es das Modell 7.0 ja leider nicht mehr geben (Warum eigentlich? Ich finde das Ausstattungslevel - mit Ausnahme des Ritzelpakets vielleicht - selbst für ambitionierte Fahrer ausreichend, und der Preisklasse wird es mehr als gerecht). Wenn es jemand möchte, gebe ich es deshalb weiter. Wenn nicht, gebe ich's zurück. So können alle nur gewinnnen.

Und ja, damit bei mir nicht nur der ganze Aufwand hängen bleibt, würde ich gern auch noch was "rausschlagen".

Grüße


----------



## jochen-steini (24. September 2009)

Gebe es zurück, denn
1) bekommt der neue Käufer die Canyon-Garantie
2) bekommt er es billiger, nämlich zum Sparbuchpreis

Gruß Jochen


----------



## txm091 (24. September 2009)

jochen-steini schrieb:


> 2) bekommt er es billiger, nämlich zum Sparbuchpreis


 
Wie soll das denn gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jochen-steini (25. September 2009)

txm091 schrieb:


> Wie soll das denn gehen?


 

Ganz einfach: Schau mal auf der hp von Canyon nach. Das Lux in deiner Ausführung ist runtergesetzt - und zwar unter deinem Verkaufspreis. Wenn ein bike an Canyon zurückgeht, wandert es in den Outlet oder erscheint bei der Verfügbarkeit wieder (dies wurde mir so auch telefonisch von C. bestätigt).

Gruß Jochen


----------



## txm091 (25. September 2009)

"Ganz einfach"? Spielen wir's mal durch:

Die Werbung für die Sparbuchaktion gibt es sogar hier auf der Forenhomepage oben rechts. Demnach endet die Aktion am 30.9.

Unterstellen wir, ich schicke das Rad früher zurück, als ich muss. Ich beauftrage sogar gleich morgen Canyon, das Rad abzuholen. Canyon beauftragt wiederum einen Paketdienst mit dem Transport. Der holt das Rad sehr kurzfristig, nämlich schon Montag, ab. Canyon wird es ebenso kurzfristig, nämlich schon im Laufe des Dienstags, zugestellt. Canyon hat gerade nichts anderes zu tun, beeilt sich und prüft das Rad noch Dienstag Nachmittag. Weil Canyon das Rad loswerden will, wird es gleich danach, nämlich Mittwoch Früh, zum Verkauf bereit gestellt und in das System eingepflegt. Mittwoch ist der 30.9. Das Rad könnte also frühestens am letzten Tag der Aktion verfügbar sein.

Unterstellen wir weiter, dass alles so passiert und in meiner Beschreibung keine wesentlichen Schritte fehlen. Dann wird das Rad Mittwoch auf der Homepage als lieferbar ausgewiesen. Es dauert x Minuten, bis der erste Interessent das sieht. Er ruft an, bestellt, und das Rad ist wieder weg. Jeder weitere Interessent bekommt das Rad nicht mehr (er hat noch nicht einmal erfahren, dass das Rad verfügbar war). Ihm bleibt, stattdessen 2010 ein Lux MR 8.0 zu bestellen (dessen regulärer Preis lag 2009 bei EUR 2.999,-).

Mein Angebot richtet sich deshalb an jeden "weiteren" Interessenten. Weil niemand steuern kann, der Erste zu sein, ist das im Zweifel jeder Interessent.

Selbst diese Ausführungen waren eigentlich müßig, denn verzögert sich mein Szenario auch nur um einen Tag (und das wird es), kann gar niemand das Rad zum Sparbuchpreis erwerben. Stattdessen steht es irgendwann im Outlet - zu welchem Preis auch immer und wer auch immer es bekommt.

Deine Strategie finde ich deshalb in anderer Hinsicht "ganz einfach".

Ich will noch mal klar machen: Mein Ziel ist nicht, irgend jemanden zu verarschen oder einen Reibach zu machen. Beides passiert nicht. Ich möchte einen Preisvorteil weitergeben, der sonst einfach verfällt.

Grüße
TXM


----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. September 2009)

Ã¤hm sorry... aber ich finde es einen witz dabei noch 200 â¬ fÃ¼r deinen "aufwand" und deine groÃherzigkeit rausschlagen zu wollen...  du glaubst jawohl nicht, dass das rad noch mal zum originalpreis angeboten wird, wenn die sparbuchaktion offiziel rum ist, oder?



> Ich will noch mal klar machen: Mein Ziel ist nicht, irgend jemanden zu verarschen oder einen Reibach zu machen. Beides passiert nicht.



stimmt, weil keiner so blÃ¶d ist dein rad *ohne* herstellergarantie auf den rahmen zu diesem preis zu kaufen... und wenn doch, hÃ¤ttest du einen reibach gemacht... also erzÃ¤hl hier doch keinen vom pferd... du willst verdienen, falls sich ein depp findet und nicht den nicht vorhandenen preisvorteil weitergeben.

die aktion geht Ã¼brigens nur bis zum 30.09. weil der laden danach fÃ¼r 2 wochen dicht ist.


----------



## txm091 (25. September 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> 200 â¬ [...] rausschlagen


 
Entweder sind Textaufgaben nicht so Deine StÃ¤rke, Mettwurst, oder Du willst hier nur 'ne leere Staubwolke aufwirbeln (was ich zu Deinen Gunsten unterstelle; hast ja selbst ein Canyon-Rad, das Du vielleicht geklaut hast, damit ja keiner was dran verdient, um die Canyon-Garantie zu kriegen aber wahrscheinlich doch eher neu gekauft hast; und dann muss es ja beispielsweise irgendwie von Canyon zu Dir gekommen sein). Dass fÃ¼r mich auch was hÃ¤ngen bleiben soll, hatte ich aber ohnehin schon gesagt (und auch sonst wÃ¤re es wohl naheliegend). Ist also nicht gerade ein spektakulÃ¤res Geheimnis "aufgedeckt" (genau gesagt frage ich mich, was daran Ã¼berhaupt kommmentierenswert ist).



Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> du glaubst jawohl nicht, dass das rad noch mal zum originalpreis angeboten wird, wenn die sparbuchaktion offiziel rum ist, oder?


 
Jawohl nÃ¶, siehe drittletzter Absatz meines vorhergehenden Posts. Aber wem hilft's?



Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> *ohne* herstellergarantie auf den rahmen


 
Wieviele Garantien hast Du denn mit welchem Erfolg schon geltend gemacht? FÃ¼r die meisten anderen dÃ¼rfte praktisch jedenfalls die GewÃ¤hrleistung das Entscheidende sein.

Letztlich kann aber jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er mein Angebot rational-(betriebs-)wirtschaftlich oder emotional-polemisch bewertet. Dann erkennt er fÃ¼r sich unterm Strich entweder eine Ersparnis, oder die Ersparnis wird durch seine Missgunst wieder aufgefressen (und er tritt das schlimmstenfalls auch noch breit). Ich walze diese unsachliche Diskussion jedenfalls nicht weiter aus. Von mir kommt dazu kein post mehr.

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
TXM


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (28. September 2009)

Salve,
nachdem jetzt rund 300 km auf der LUX-Uhr stehen kann ich für mich sagen: Das ist das richtige bike
So hab ich es gerne: schnelle Runden durch den Wald....
Die Komponenten sind beim 8.0 Extraklasse und auch der Rahmen plus Schutzfolien plus Lackierung (traffic weiss) ist super verarbeitet!
Die Rückmeldung (leichtes Quietschen&leichte Vibration) von der 160mm-HR-Bremse, formula R1, finde ich nicht unangenehm, ähnlich eines Blockier-Warnsignals...
PS: alle LUX sind z.Z. ausverkauft
LG, Günther


----------



## Dr.Slown (28. September 2009)

n´abend,
so eben von der knechte nach hause gekommen.
briefkasten auf, inhalt rausgenommen....
....plaste ist da.!!
werde das ding dann morgen abholen.

war echt schnell der verein.angekündigt für die 41kw, geliefert in der 40ten.
wird aber die dunklen monate auf dem schönen warmen/trockenen dachboden verbringen.

bilder folgen.
gruß
Doc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## txm091 (30. September 2009)

Gratuliere! Versand ging bei mir auch super-schnell.

Schon erste Eindrücke im Vergleich zum Nerve XC gesammelt?


----------



## drinkandbike (2. Oktober 2009)

falls jemand Interesse an einem neuen LUX Rahmen in Grösse S hat (Farbe schwarz) Mit Steuersatz und orginal Rechnung - Modell 2008 - bitte melden!! Verkaufspreis 715.- inkl. Versand! Preis ist fix!

Bei mir hat sich noch etwas anderes ergeben!! 

P.S Verkaufspreis ist gleich Einkaufspreis!


----------



## Marathonfan (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

hab mir ach das Lux Mr 8.0 gekauft. Hab mir das Bike in Größe "L" aufschwätzen lassen. Bin jetzt nicht recht glücklich damit. Denke mal daß ich es in Größe "M" gebraucht hätte.

Was fahrt ihr bei eine Körpergröße von 180 cm für eine Rahmengröße?


Danke schon mal,
Marathonfan


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (4. Oktober 2009)

Salve,
also ich fahre bei 178cm KG und 86cm SL das LUX im M!
Die Sattelstütze ist mit 22cm weit draussen, der Vorbau 10cm (Standard): 
das passt soweit! Hast Du kein PPS gemacht? Das gibt doch ganz gut die Richtung wieder, oder gab es nur noch Luxe in L?
Gib Deine Daten mal hier ein wenn noch nicht geschehen, evt. am Vorbau/Sattel/Sattelstütze Änderungen vornehmen bis es passt! LG, Günther


----------



## bigbastard (7. Oktober 2009)

...


----------



## Dr.Slown (7. Oktober 2009)

hi,
kann mir bitte jemand beantworten welchen umwerfer ich für´s lux brauche.
downpull oder doch toppull.
also zug von unten oder oben??
ich weiß
danke


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (7. Oktober 2009)

Salve,
also mein LUX MR 8.0 hat einen XT Überwerfer mit dem Zug von unten....
Ich hoffe man hat Dir kein Lux ohne montierten Überwerfer ausgeliefert
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Luzifer (8. Oktober 2009)

Hä - wie meinst Du das ? Ist das ein großes Problem so einen Umwerfer zu montieren ???


----------



## mcmoos (8. Oktober 2009)

ein Freund hat sich letzte Woche auch eineRad mit einem Lux Rahmen aufgebaut und die Schelle muss oben sitzen also down pull wie der 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k423/a8125/xt-umwerfer-down-swing-fd-m773.html

der Zug kommt von unten.


----------



## chantre72 (8. Oktober 2009)

mcmoos schrieb:


> ein Freund hat sich letzte Woche auch eineRad mit einem Lux Rahmen aufgebaut und die Schelle muss oben sitzen also down pull wie der
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k423/a8125/xt-umwerfer-down-swing-fd-m773.html
> 
> der Zug kommt von unten.



Welche Teile hat er denn sonst noch verbaut? Bin auch gerade zusammen mit Doc Slown am basteln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobici (8. Oktober 2009)

Zugegebenermassen ein klein wenig off-topic - aber da wir schon von parts fuer einen Lux-Aufbau sprechen: 
Kaeme die Lefty 110mm als Gabel fuers Lux in Frage?


----------



## mcmoos (8. Oktober 2009)

er hat sein 2006 Hartail von Focus komplett übernommen, hat alles bis auf den Umwerfer hin gehauen.

100 Reba Race
Magura Louise 185/165
XTR kurbel
Schaltung XTR/XT 
Onyx/4.1D LFR

Also bis auf die Kurbel eher schlechtere(billigere) Teile als bei Canyon komplett.

Probleme gabs noch bei der Bremsleitung die war zu kurz und hätte eine längere Leitung eingebaut werden müssen. Nach Vorbauwechsel von 12 auf 9 (wegen Sitzposition) hats dann aber gelangt.


----------



## Marathonfan (8. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

an die "Lux-Bastler" hier. Falls jemand noch Teile für den Aufbau benötigt, ich habe mit das 8.0 gekauft und bin aber, wenn überhaupt, nur am Rahmen interessiert. Es sind ALLE Originalteile zu haben, absolut neu und ungefahren.

Grüße


----------



## mcmoos (8. Oktober 2009)

warum willst  den Rahmen dann verkaufen?? Bike zerlegen und mit den Komponenten ein Geschäft machen?


----------



## Marathonfan (8. Oktober 2009)

mcmoos schrieb:


> warum willst  den Rahmen dann verkaufen?? Bike zerlegen und mit den Komponenten ein Geschäft machen?



Hallo,

nein, Geschäft will ich keines machen. War von Anfang an nur am Rahmen interessiert und wollte dann meine Teile alle weiterfahren.

Und warum ich überlege evtl. den Lux Rahmen wieder zu verkaufen:

1. Bin ich enttäuscht über das Gewicht des Rahmen, der wiegt in Größe "L" knapp 2300 Gramm mit Dämpfer. Mein 2008er Epic Rahmen wiegt in "L" auch nur etwas über 2600 Gramm.
2. Der Rahmen kam schon mit einem Lackabplatzer bei mir an. Entweder wurde er schon damit losgeschickt (was ich aber nicht glaube) oder aber er hat ihn auf dem Versandweg bekommen. War eigentlich ganz gut verpackt, was dann allerdings nicht für die Lackqualität spricht. Was passiert mit dem Lack dann wenn das Rad bewegt wird? Und vor allem im Rennen wo ich mit den Sachen nicht so ganz zimperlich umgehe!!!

Will den Rahmen bzw. das Bike hier keinesfalls schlecht reden, aber ich für meinen Teil hab inzwischen so meine Zweifel.

Gruß


----------



## bigbastard (8. Oktober 2009)

Marathonfan schrieb:


> 2. Der Rahmen kam schon mit einem Lackabplatzer bei mir an.
> Gruß



den würd ich aber SOFORT wieder zurückschicken! 

obwohl, auch wenn du die sachen günstig weiterverkaufst, kriegst du das gezahlte geld fürs gesamtbike allemal wieder zurück - kannst mir ja mal ein angebot machen, siehe pm von mir....


----------



## Marathonfan (8. Oktober 2009)

bigbastard schrieb:


> den würd ich aber SOFORT wieder zurückschicken!



Hab ich schon zurückgeschickt. Und jetzt warte ich bis mind.19. Oktober auf meinen Ersatzrahmen weil Canyon Betriebsferien oder so was hat.


----------



## Dr.Slown (9. Oktober 2009)

hi,
welcher teil des rahmens war den betroffen vom lackplatzer?

gruß
Doc


----------



## MAMOARMIN (9. Oktober 2009)

Grüsst Euch ihr Luxe,

ich brauch mal euren Rat...bin zur Zeit auf nem uralten, schweren specialized enduro, 2003 unterwegs.., das möcht ich auch behalten fürs training usw..
jetzt habe ich auf canyon.de gesehen, dass die den lux rahmen für 1300 Ocken vertickern...
Laut vermessung auf deren homepage komme ich auf rahmengrösse S...., ich bin 1.74 gross...
Meine frage iss jetzt..ich bin ambitionierter Hobbyfahrer, hauptsächlich xc, normale Downhills auf den Touren, wir fahren meist hier im spessart...
ich bin also der typische xc fahrer...
Würdert Ihr mir das Lux empfehlen zum dem Preis, oder doch lieber auf nächste Saison warten? und dann was anderes nehmen?
Zur Not könnte ich das Lux dann auch an meine Frau weiterreichen..grins..
wichtig iss halt, dass ich bergauf ordentlich kraftübertragen habe und da lese ich hier ja einiges schlechtes wegen dem Hinterbau...
butter bei die Fische...passt der Hinterbau oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eightball28 (9. Oktober 2009)

MAMOARMIN schrieb:


> Grüsst Euch ihr Luxe,
> 
> ich brauch mal euren Rat...bin zur Zeit auf nem uralten, schweren specialized enduro, 2003 unterwegs.., das möcht ich auch behalten fürs training usw..
> jetzt habe ich auf canyon.de gesehen, dass die den lux rahmen für 1300 Ocken vertickern...
> ...



Also bei 1,74 ist größe S definitiv zu Klein. Ich bin 1.75 und fahre die M. Alles andere würde nicht passen. 
Was den Hinterbau betrifft habe ich persönlcih überhaupt keine Probleme. Vielleicht ist das alles eine Gewichtsfrage Ich liege bei knapp 68 Kilo und spüre kein Wippen, Schaukeln oder ähnliches. Sicgherlich braucht die Abstimmung einwenig Zeit, aber wenn man den Dreh raus hat, dann passt es. 
Ich kann es nur empfehlen auch wenn sich die Wege bei mir vom Lux trennen. Preis Leistung ist wirklich unschlagbar für diese Rakete


----------



## mcmoos (9. Oktober 2009)

Im Outlet sind immer wieder Lux Rahmen ohne Dämpfer für 700 und mit Dämpfer für 900 Einen Dämpfer könntest Du Dt Swiss von H&S nehmen

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k379/a7675/xm-180-165-x-375-mm.html

So kannst evt auch nochmal 400 sparen.

Ein Freund von mir hat auch keine Problme mit dem Hinterbau und sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MAMOARMIN (10. Oktober 2009)

Hi ,
danke für den Hinweis..also zur zeit wieg ich noch 88 kg...komme aber von 150 kg...grins..
deswegen hat mein enduro jetzt seine Schuldigkeit getan...
Rahmengrösse..also ihr meint der konfigurator von canyon taugt nichts?werde wohl mal dort hinfahren und schauen..
bzgl. preis...hm, der iss mir eigentlich wurscht..ich bin eigentlich auf nen santa cruz blur xc fixiert..den könnte ich aus usa bekommen, da wäre ich dann inkl. dämpfer so bei 1850 Euro netto..
Der Canyon iss halt hier vor Ort mal anschaubar und lacht nicht, ich steh auf weiss...


----------



## mxjerry (12. Oktober 2009)

butter bei die Fische...passt der Hinterbau oder nicht?[/quote]


Zum Hinterbau ist in diesem Thread bereits viel Kontroverses geschrieben worden, das muss man nicht wiederholen. Für den typischen XC-Fahrer wie mich ist das Lux gedacht und ich bin zufrieden damit. Für Downhill ist das Lux nicht geeignet. Bergauf ein sehr schnelles Bike ! Ich hatte mich vor der Anschaffung  auch für das Specialized Epic MR interessiert. Bei deutlich günstigerem Preis, besserer Ausstattung und deutlich geringerem Gewicht fiel die Entscheidung leicht. Ich fahre bei 1,88 m und 80 kg Rahmengrösse L - passt. Das PPS auf der Canyon-HP hat mir sehr geholfen, m.E. kann man damit die richtige Rahmengrösse zuverlässig ermitteln.


----------



## MAMOARMIN (12. Oktober 2009)

Das ist ja mal ne aussage..
also ich bezeichne mich nicht als downhiller...xc passt.., wir hämmern mal ne Abfahrt runter, jedoch ist das eher gering vom Anteil her..
Grösse des Rahmens...hm, ich fahr einfach mal hin, wenn die wieder offen haben..mal sehen was es neues gibt und dann hoffe ich mal nen s probefahren zu können und nen m..
in diesem Sinne..


----------



## Zacke (13. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
wenn Du Dir das PPS mal genauer anschaust, wirst Du feststellen, dass die Körpergröße bei der Berechnung kaum ins Gewicht fällt, hast Du Schrittlänge und der gleichen mal genauer betrachtet? Bei einer Schrittlänge von 80cm ist der S Rahmen noch zu fahren, ab 81cm jedoch ein M Rahmen. Ich selber bin 171 und habe eine Schrittlänge von 81cm. Ich habe mich dann aber für den S Rahmen entschieden. Ich habe nur den Vorbau von 90cm auf 110cm verlängert, und werde noch zusätzlich die Sattelstütze durch eine gerade ersetzen. Wenn mann sich die Geometrie des Rahmens anschaut, wandert der Schwerpunkt bei maximal ausgezogener Sattelstütze nach hinten. Durch den Vorbau und die Sattelstütze verlagere ich den Schwerpunkt wieder in die Mitte.

Also Ich Denke Du solltest Dich noch mal vermessen lassen. Und alle Werte exakt eingeben. Bei 174 denke ich hast Du eine Schrittlänge von ca. 81 bis 82 und dann wäre der M Rahmen wohl der bessere.



Gruß
Björn




MAMOARMIN schrieb:


> Grüsst Euch ihr Luxe,
> 
> ich brauch mal euren Rat...bin zur Zeit auf nem uralten, schweren specialized enduro, 2003 unterwegs.., das möcht ich auch behalten fürs training usw..
> jetzt habe ich auf canyon.de gesehen, dass die den lux rahmen für 1300 Ocken vertickern...
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MAMOARMIN (14. Oktober 2009)

hi,
jo..also ich bin schon genau vermessen worden...da kam dann S bei raus..
ich glaube es iss am besten mal zu canyon hinzufahren...iss bestimmt ein Erlebnis, egal ob ich was kaufe oder nicht..grins
danke für den input..


----------



## Quen (10. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen - ich habe zwar schon einige Threads und einige Seiten der Canyon-Galerie durch:

ich suche ein Bild von einem Lux MR in der Größe "L" - am besten als aufgebautes Rad.

Danke im voraus!

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Quen (14. November 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen - ich habe zwar schon einige Threads und einige Seiten der Canyon-Galerie durch:
> 
> ...


Niemand mit einem "L" hier...?


----------



## Luzifer (14. November 2009)

...guck doch mal bei Google (Bildersuche). Das Lux in L erkennst Du an dem größeren Dreieck auf dem Oberrohr. Auf der Canyonseite ist es in M abgebildet.


----------



## Quen (14. November 2009)

Luzifer schrieb:


> ...guck doch mal bei Google (Bildersuche). Das Lux in L erkennst Du an dem größeren Dreieck auf dem Oberrohr. Auf der Canyonseite ist es in M abgebildet.


D.h. das Rahmendreieck ist genauso klein, nur der Rahmen ist länger und das Sitzrohr ebenso (mit dem größeren Dreieck auf dem Oberrohr)?

Gruß!


----------



## andi10000 (19. November 2009)

anbei ein Photo meines Canyon LUX MR in Größe L. Das PPS hätte mir übrigens zu M geraten (Schrittweite Unterschied 2 cm), hab dann aber trotzdem das L genommen und bin zufrieden damit.


----------



## eightball28 (19. November 2009)

Das Ding sieht aus wie ein Tourer, dabei ist es für CC gemacht. Bitte bitte dreh die Barends runter.


----------



## Quen (19. November 2009)

andi10000 schrieb:


> anbei ein Photo meines Canyon LUX MR in Größe L. Das PPS hätte mir übrigens zu M geraten (Schrittweite Unterschied 2 cm), hab dann aber trotzdem das L genommen und bin zufrieden damit.



Danke! 

Der Rahmen wirkt ja immer noch sehr kompakt! Gefällt mir!


----------



## Cortezsi (19. November 2009)

andi10000 schrieb:


> anbei ein Photo meines Canyon LUX MR in Größe L. Das PPS hätte mir übrigens zu M geraten (Schrittweite Unterschied 2 cm), hab dann aber trotzdem das L genommen und bin zufrieden damit.


Schöner Bock!
Stell bitte die Barends im gleichen Winkel wie den Vorbau ein, nur so hast Du auch wirklich was davon.


----------



## Stromberg (23. November 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Der Rahmen wirkt ja immer noch sehr kompakt! Gefällt mir!


Das Problem ist, dass das Oberroh sehr tief ansetzt und man einen enormen Sattelstützauszug hat. Bei langen Beinen sieht das etwas, nun ja, ungewöhnlich aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pibach (28. November 2009)

Kann mir einer der Lux Fahrer sagen, ob man den Rahmen "falten" kann? D.h. Dämpferbolzen öffnen und die Strebe durchschieben. Ich suche Rahmen, denn man kompakt auf Reisen mitnehmen kann. Das Lux würde sich vrstl. eignen.

Also etwa so wie das Helius CC Travel hier:


----------



## Deleted 48245 (29. November 2009)

Passt in den Rahmen der Größe "S" eine 0,75 ltr. Trinkflasche?


----------



## eightball28 (29. November 2009)

ich denke nicht


----------



## Deleted 48245 (29. November 2009)

eightball28 schrieb:


> ich denke nicht



Gibt es jemand, der es "weiß" ? 
Ein seitliches Einfädeln der Flasche möchte ich auf gar keinen Fall.


----------



## bigbastard (29. November 2009)

Gianty schrieb:


> Passt in den Rahmen der Größe "S" eine 0,75 ltr. Trinkflasche?



ja und nein! 

ja, wenn: 

+vorderes ende vom dämpfer nicht zu tief baut (v.a. mit lockout am dämpfer wirds knapp) 
+der flaschenhalter relativ weit unten sitzt. 

nein, wenn:
-der lockouthebel zu tief baut und 
-der flaschenhalter zu hoch sitzt. 


ich habe einen rockshox monarch 3.3 und einen karbonLite Flaschenhalter, und mit dieser kombi geht sichs definitiv aus!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (29. November 2009)

Gianty schrieb:


> Passt in den Rahmen der Größe "S" eine 0,75 ltr. Trinkflasche?


Da passt nur etwas Optimiertes: verschiebbarer Trinkflaschen (bis ans Tretlager runterziehen) plus Trinkflasche mit Flachdeckel!
Erster Berühungspunkt ist der Plattformhebel des Dämpfers!
Evt.  Flaschenhalter mit seitlichen Einschub verwenden...
Tipp: 2. Flasche mit bottle-fix an der Sattelstütze befestigen!

LG, G-K-R


----------



## eightball28 (29. November 2009)

mit dem Foxdämpfer gehts aber nicht. habe eins in Größe M und damit schon Probleme.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (29. November 2009)

Vielen Dank für Eure Infos 
Ich glaube fast dass dies ein K.O.-Kriterium für diesen Rahmen sein wird. Ich möchte das Lux gerne auf Marathons einsetzen und da ist mir die kleine Flasche einfach zu wenig. Das seitliche Einfädeln bekomme ich während eines Rennens einfach nicht gebacken. Das hatte ich an meinem CF-Hardtail mal probiert...das hat ne gefühlte Ewigkeit gedauert bis ich die richtig drin hatte.


----------



## maxx_k (30. November 2009)

Hi,

welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
Bin 189cm groß und habe ne Schrittlänge von 90,5 cm. PPS schlägt mir  L vor, XL aber schon ab 93 cm Schrittlänge...
welche Größe würdet ihr beim Lux bevorzugen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mxjerry (30. November 2009)

186 cm, Schrittlänge 92 cm: Größe L (und ich bin ganz zufrieden damit, muß die Sattelstütze aber bis zum Anschlag herausziehen, m.E. also grenzwertig);

bei längerem Oberkörper und bei gewünscht betont "sportlicherer" Sitzposition käme bei 189 cm/ 90,5 cm aber auch XL in Betracht. Vorher also entscheiden: Betont CC-Tour oder betont CC-Sport ?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. Dezember 2009)

eightball28 schrieb:


> mit dem Foxdämpfer gehts aber nicht. habe eins in Größe M und damit schon Probleme.



So, habe heute abend meinen S-Rahmen abgeholt. Mit dem TUNE-Flaschenhalter könnte es funktionieren. Zumindest sah es bei der "Ausprobe" im Showroom mal ganz vielversprechend aus. Ich freu mich schon auf den Aufbau


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (1. Dezember 2009)

Gianty schrieb:


> So, habe heute abend meinen S-Rahmen abgeholt. Mit dem TUNE-Flaschenhalter könnte es funktionieren. Zumindest sah es bei der "Ausprobe" im Showroom mal ganz vielversprechend aus. Ich freu mich schon auf den Aufbau



Du wirst es nicht bereuen 
Aufbau her funktionell oder gewichtsoptimiert (beim S-Rahmen sicher interessant..)?
Viel Spaß dabei
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. Dezember 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Du wirst es nicht bereuen
> Aufbau her funktionell oder gewichtsoptimiert (beim S-Rahmen sicher interessant..)?
> Viel Spaß dabei
> LG, G-K-R



Es wird ein Gemisch werden. Kompromisslosen Leichtbau möchte ich nicht betreiben, dafür sind mir die Geschwindigkeiten bei den Marathons zu hoch und meine Gesundheit ist mir wichtiger als ein paar Gramm. Gerade bei der Gabel und bei den Laufrädern werde ich es eher "konservativ" angehen 
( REBA Team - Gabel + vorerst ein vorhandener DT-Swiss 240 Disc-LRS von Whizz-Wheels, Bremse: MAGURA Marta 160/160 ). An meinem CF-Hardtail habe ich ( noch ) eine DURIN RACE, mit der ich gar nicht zufrieden bin. Die würde ich mir auf gar keinen Fall fürs Lux zulegen.


----------



## ]:-> (3. Dezember 2009)

> An meinem CF-Hardtail habe ich ( noch ) eine DURIN RACE, mit der ich gar nicht zufrieden bin. Die würde ich mir auf gar keinen Fall fürs Lux zulegen.



au, würdeste das noch ein bisschen genauer erklären? Ich wollte eigentlich am nächsten Fully zur 100er Durin greifen. Mit meiner Fox 100RLC bin ich nicht zufrieden, da ich es nie fertig bringe mehr als 80mm zu nutzen und mir die Rückmeldung vom Untergrund etwas zu heftig ausfällt.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. Dezember 2009)

]:->;6608818 schrieb:
			
		

> au, würdeste das noch ein bisschen genauer erklären? Ich wollte eigentlich am nächsten Fully zur 100er Durin greifen. Mit meiner Fox 100RLC bin ich nicht zufrieden, da ich es nie fertig bringe mehr als 80mm zu nutzen und mir die Rückmeldung vom Untergrund etwas zu heftig ausfällt.



Ich bekomm die Gabel nicht richtig für meinen Geschmack abgestimmt. Ich finde sie zu linear d.h. sie rauscht mir zuviel durch den Federweg ohne richtige Progression. Ich weiß zwar dass es eine Racegabel ist, möchte aber nicht dass ich sie bei meinen 67 kg mit 5 bar aufpumpen muss damit sie an Stufen oder steilen Abfahrten nicht völlig absackt bzw. permanent durchschlägt, sich sonst aber aber wie eine Starrgabel anfühlt. Ich habe an meinen anderen Bikes je eine F80RLT und eine Reba Team, die beide genau meinen Geschmack treffen: Beim Ansprechverhalten sehr sensibel, gegen Ende des Federwegs schön progressiv. Durchschlag: Fehlanzeige. Dass ich die Durin nicht mag ist mein ganz persönliches Empfinden. Es gibt viele Fahrer die sie genau so möchten. Ich wäre an Deiner Stelle mit einer FOX 100 RLC mehr als glücklich..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (4. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die Erläuterungen, besonders interessant für mich da ich in der selben Gewichtsklasse liege. Wird mir wohl nichts übrig bleiben es einfach mal auszuprobieren. Ich möchte natürlich auch nichts was durch den mittleren Bereich durchrauscht bzw. Durchschlägt. Vielleicht war es etwas zu heftig formuliert dass ich "nicht zufrieden" bin, aber wenn ich 100mm mitschleppe möchte ich schon mehr als 80mm nutzen.
Dass du bei deinem Geschmack mit der RLC sehr zufriden bist glaube ich sofort.

Wiel Spass beim Aufbau, ciao.


----------



## vaubee78 (15. Dezember 2009)

hallo.
Ich hatte an einem 2009 Lux Gr. L in weiss am Hinterbau (dort wo hinterm Tretlager der reifen durchläuft) 3 feine Risse.
Kein Sturz, normaler Einsatz mit 68kg.
Habs eingeschickt, da ich nicht beurteilen konnte ob nur der Lack spröde ist und reisst oder ob Struktur angerissen.
Und siehe da: nach 2 Wochen kommt Rahmen mit neuen Hinterbau zurück!
Geht also manchmal auch gut bei Canyon.
Naja, Schaltauge ham se vergessen gehabt, war aber 3 Tage später auch da.
Denke im Frühjahr hätte es deutlich länger gedauert.
Hab den Rahmen jetzt verkauft, da er mir zu stark wippt. Kinematik ist m.E. nicht gut abgestimmt.

Viel Spaß mit euren Luxen.


----------



## txm091 (16. Dezember 2009)

Gianty schrieb:


> [...] möchte aber nicht dass ich sie bei meinen 67 kg mit 5 bar aufpumpen muss damit sie an Stufen oder steilen Abfahrten nicht völlig absackt bzw. permanent durchschlägt, sich sonst aber aber wie eine Starrgabel anfühlt.
> 
> [M]ein[...] Geschmack [..]: Beim Ansprechverhalten sehr sensibel, gegen Ende des Federwegs schön progressiv. [...]


 
Ich teile Deinen Geschmack, habe mit dem Lux-Hinterbau aber leider genau die Probleme, die Du im ersten Absatz für Deine Gabel beschreibst (bin allerdings 194 cm groß und wiege Mitte 80 kg). Das äußert sich bei mir außerdem in heftigem Wippen. Weil es mir noch nicht gelungen ist, für den Hinterbau eine Einstellung nach unserem Geschmack zu finden, würde mich interessieren, ob Du Deinen Hinterbau bzw. Dämpfer befriedigend eingestellt kriegst.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (17. Dezember 2009)

txm091 schrieb:


> ...Weil es mir noch nicht gelungen ist, für den Hinterbau eine Einstellung nach unserem Geschmack zu finden, würde mich interessieren, ob Du Deinen Hinterbau bzw. Dämpfer befriedigend eingestellt kriegst.



Das Bike ist noch im Aufbau.... Da im Winter generell die Fahrwerke etwas zäher ansprechen, werde ich wohl erst im Frühjahr eine richtige Abstimmung vornehmen können.


----------



## goremotel (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen. Ich hab jetzt nicht nur mein erstes Lux bekommen, sondern mach hiermit auch gleich meinen "Neuankömmlings"-Post im Forum 

Eigentlich wollte ich mich sofort ans Hinterbau-Einstellen machen und ein paar Runden drehen, aber hier ist es so bitterkalt und ein richtiges Sch****-Wetter, dass sich meine Motivation sehr in Grenzen hält... Statt dessen werde ich wohl noch ein bisschen im Forum herum lesen


----------



## Schutzblechhero (27. Dezember 2009)

So ich nehme mal Platz in dieser Runde. Über Weihnachten habe ich mir ein Lux MR aufgebaut.  Räder und Bremsen sind noch nicht die endgültigen Teile. Das Konto läßt grüßen  Bislang war nur eine kurze Ausfahrt möglich. Einfach zu kalt   Es fährt sich aber genau so wie ich es mir erhofft habe. Bald wird es ieder wärmer, sagt man.....


----------



## Deleted 48245 (27. Dezember 2009)

So, mein kleiner LUX ist vorab aufgebaut. Die Gabel + Kurbel werde ich wahrscheinlich noch ersetzen. Die richtigen Pedale ( mit roter Feder ) sind noch unterwegs, die hier sind vom Junior fürs Bild ausgeliehen. Jetzt warte ich auf besser Wetter, damit ich das Bike mal ausreiten kann.


----------



## the donkey (27. Dezember 2009)

Nicht schlecht das Gerät
Hast Du es schonmal gewogen?
Rahmengröße?
Meins steht noch in der Werkstatt und wartet auf div. Teile


----------



## LuxMr (28. Dezember 2009)

Lass ja die Gabel wo sie ist... fahre sie ebenfalls in meinem Lux und bin seeehr zufrieden. Passt perfekt zum Fahrwerk.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (28. Dezember 2009)

the donkey schrieb:


> Hast Du es schonmal gewogen?
> Rahmengröße?



Nein, ich habe das Bike noch nicht gewogen. Ich habe nur so eine alte Personenwaage, wo selbst das Ablesen des groben Gewichtes einer Person eher Glückssache ist  Und soo interessant finde ich das Gewicht auch wieder nicht. Ich muss halt zusehen dass ich im Frühjahr genügend Power in den Beinen habe um uns beide ordentlich auf die Berge zu bringen.

Die Rahmengröße ist "S".

@LuxMr:

Ich bin mit der REBA auch super zufrieden. Sie war vorher in meinem "alten" Bike verbaut. Mir würde fürs LUX die SID ganz gut gefallen. Die REBA käme dann in meinem Trainings-Scott zum Einsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LuxMr (28. Dezember 2009)

die SID ist bestimmt auch keine schlechte Wahl, zumal sie noch ein paar Gramm weniger wiegt als die REBA und bei der letzten MB auch sehr gut abgeschnitten hat. Gefahren bin ich solch ein Teilchen aber noch nicht, da fällt natürlich auch eine persönliche Beurteilung schwer...


----------



## the donkey (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich geh auch davon aus das die SID nicht schlecht sein wird.
Bei mir wird sich die Sache zwischen Reba WC, Durin SL und Manitou R7 MRD abspielen.
Bin echt gespannt!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (29. Dezember 2009)

the donkey schrieb:


> Bei mir wird sich die Sache zwischen Reba WC, Durin SL und Manitou R7 MRD abspielen...



Da vergleichst Du aber einen Trabi mit ner S-Klasse. Ich habe in meinem CF - Hardtail die Durin-Race und bekomm sie einfach nicht abgestimmt. Letzte Woche hatte ich sie kpl. auseinander und da wurde mir einiges klar. Ich kenne viele verschiedene Gabeln aus meinen ganzen Bikes und warte sie alle selbst ( incl. den FOX-Forken ). Die wird nie die Performance eine der anderen Gabeln erreichen, da kann MAGURA noch so viele an die Fahrer verteilen und mit den ganzen Erfolgen werben. Das sind ja keine Kunden sondern Werbebotschafter. Aber auf der anderen Seite sind und waren viele Menschen mit einem Trabi sehr zufrieden - nur hatten die vorher nicht den Preis einer S-Klasse gezahlt...


----------



## fiesermöpp (29. Dezember 2009)

Gianty schrieb:


> Die wird nie die Performance eine der anderen Gabeln erreichen, da kann MAGURA noch so viele an die Fahrer verteilen



Hallo,

nichts für ungut aber warum ?

Gruß
fm


----------



## Deleted 48245 (29. Dezember 2009)

fiesermöpp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nichts für ungut aber warum ?
> 
> ...



Das hängt mit dem grundsätzlichen Aufbau der Gabel zusammen. Um das alles genau zu erklären müsste ich zusätzlich Bilder machen damit es verständlich wird. Zum Glück gibt es aber ausser meiner Person ganz viele zufriedene MAGURA-Fork-Fahrer. Mit meiner WOTAN komme ich leider auch nicht klar, das hat aber die gleichen - technischen - Gründe ( u.a. ein oft bemängeltes Abtauchen der Gabel an Stufen bzw. beim bergab fahren, wo nur noch ein minimalst Federweg übrig bleibt oder das unsensible Ansprechverhalten was dadurch kommt dass ich die Gabel(n) trotz meiner 67 kg mit so hohem Druck fahren muss damit sie nicht ständig durchschlagen ). Dann kann ich auch mit meiner Starrgabel Rennen fahren - was ich auch schon oft gemacht habe. Alternativ tröstet man sich über das viele versenkte Geld mit der Aussage der Marketingabteilung dass es so sein muss und damit auch immerhin schon eine olympische Goldmedaille eingefahren wurde. Zum Glück sind die Erfolge nur der Gabel und nicht dem Können der Fahrer(-innen) zu verdanken   Zumindest schön und leicht sind sie - das ist ja auch schon was. 
Zum Vergleich Trabant / S-Klasse: Eine FOX ist ein mechanisches Meisterwerk welches nebenbei noch perfekt funktioniert! Dagegen sieht eine DURIN alt aus. Wenn man beide mal geöffnet und gewartet hat fragt man sich was an der DURIN soviel Geld kosten soll. Da ist ja nichts drin. Vielleicht will man deshalb auch nicht dass die Kunden den "großen" Service selbst machen und sehen würden dass es nichts zu sehen gibt.  Am Lohnniveau in Deutschland kann es nicht liegen, die US-Jungs sind nicht billiger und wer mit denen mal geschäftlich zu tun hatte weiß dass es gerade dort nur darum geht mit dem geringsten Einsatz so viel Geld wie möglich zu machen...


----------



## fiesermöpp (29. Dezember 2009)

Gianty schrieb:


> Da ist ja nichts drin.



Hallo,

naja, zumindest isse deshalb schön leicht, Luft wiegt ja "nichts".....
(1475 g, hab ich mal gewogen).
Das mit dem abtauchen konnte ich auch schon beobachten. Allerdings empfinde ich dies bei der 80mm Version in meinem CF als nicht so schlimm wie vorher bei 100mm. Zumal ich ca. 95 kg in Bikemontur auf die Waage bringe.

Ich liebäugele mir nächstes Jahr das Nerve MR 9.0 anzuschaffen. Da ist allerdings die 2010er Variante der Durin eingebaut, welche lt. Magura eine "geänderte Shim-Abstimmung" haben soll. Insbesondere das Ansprechverhalten *soll* besser sein. Mir wäre zwar auch ´ne Fox lieber aber das ist für mich an dem Rad der einzige Kritikpunkt. Kann man ja später mal bei nichtgefallen verticken.

Gruß
fm


----------



## Deleted 48245 (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich werde mir meine DURIN intern selbst umbauen. Da ich mich mit Federgabeln / Dämpfern und deren Funktionen sehr gut auskenne und auch die Möglichkeiten + KnowHow für einen Umbau habe bin ich mir sicher dass ich einiges verbessern kann


----------



## Cortezsi (30. Dezember 2009)

fiesermöpp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> naja, zumindest isse deshalb schön leicht, Luft wiegt ja "nichts".....
> (1475 g, hab ich mal gewogen).
> ...



Nun ja, eine SID ist sogar noch einen Tick leichter.


----------



## Groudon (31. Dezember 2009)

Soweit ich weiß, hat es keine Anti-Squat-Kinematik. Es ist von Haus aus ein sehr straffes Fahrwerk. Und ich denke, dass die Carbonfasern halten.  SInd ja sicher so in etwa wie die des SPECTRALS von 2008 (?) und das ist ja mit 120mm für Trails heizen gemacht. Und im XC sind die Trails ja auch nicht mehr sooooo ganz ohne.


Selber würde ich mir auch gerne ein LUX leisten ... vlt mal in 2-3 Jahren. *schnüff*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goremotel (3. Januar 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> OK, das deckt sich mit meinen Eindrücken: das setup erfordert etwas Fingerspitzengefühl. Meine Einstellungen bei RH M / 180cm/77kg: 10bar (SAG 15mm) und Plattform auf Stufe 3!
> So ist der Hinterbau fast wippfrei und mit ausreichend Komfort.
> LG, Günther-K-R



Bin ca. 183cm/77kg und gerade auch am Einstellen meines Hinterbaus (Rahmen Grösse M) und hab diesbezüglich ne Verständnisfrage:

Soviel ich weiss sollte das Lux mit ca. 10-15% SAG gefahren werden, zumindest meint das der Lutz von Canyon. Und da ja ein 39mm-Dämpfer verbaut ist entspricht das einem (am Dämpfer abgelesenen) SAG-Wert von 3,9-5,8mm. Also wenn ich das so einstelle, dann sind das bei mir aber nie und nimmer 10 bar, sondern min. 12-13 bar. Kann das sein?


----------



## ralf_g (3. Januar 2010)

Hallo Lux fahrer...

ich habe mir über die Feiertage ein Lux MR aufgebaut 

nun möchte ich es euch vorstellen, bin schon auf eine Probefahrt gespannt.

schönen Gruß...


----------



## LuxMr (3. Januar 2010)

@goremotel,

ich bin 175cm bei 70 Kg, fahre mein  Lux mit 12,5 bar! Dies entspricht ein SAG von ca. 15%. Mit dieser Einstellung habe ich ein minimales Wippen was du aber bei der Fahrt nicht spürst. Fahre das Rad in der Regel ohne Propedal...


----------



## goremotel (3. Januar 2010)

LuxMr schrieb:


> @goremotel,
> ich bin 175cm bei 70 Kg, fahre mein  Lux mit 12,5 bar! Dies entspricht ein SAG von ca. 15%. Mit dieser Einstellung habe ich ein minimales Wippen was du aber bei der Fahrt nicht spürst. Fahre das Rad in der Regel ohne Propedal...



Merci, dann scheine ich ja auf dem richtigen Weg zu sein, auch wenn ich ein paar Kilo mehr auf den Rippen habe 
Bei mir sind gerade auch ca. 12,5 bar drin, und der Dämpfer taucht ca. 5 mm ein. Bei einer ersten kurzen Testfahrt auf Asphalt konnte ich kein störendes Wippen wahrnehmen...


----------



## LuxMr (3. Januar 2010)

ich glaube bei mir taucht der Dämpfer um die +/- 4 mm ein, dass sind die paar Kilo weniger... Wenn du von der Hinterradachse (Schnellspanner) zum Sattel misst, entspricht das bei mir ca. 15 mm in etwa 13- 15% SAG!!
Mir reicht das völlig aus.


----------



## Dr.Slown (3. Januar 2010)

ralf_g schrieb:


> Hallo Lux fahrer...
> 
> ich habe mir über die Feiertage ein Lux MR aufgebaut
> 
> ...




hi,
gib doch mal bitte an was du an der plaste den feines verbaut hast.

danke und gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf_g (3. Januar 2010)

Verbaut sind:

Gabel: Fox 100 Terralogic
Schaltung und Pedale: Shimano XTR
Kurbel + Umwerfer: XT
Laufräder:Fun Works N-Light NoTubes ZTR Olympic disc
Reifen: Continental Mountain-King 2.2
Lenker, Vorbau + Sattelstütze: Ritchey WCS Carbon
Disc-Bremse: Avid Elixier CR Carbon 185/160mm

Gewicht so fahrfertig 10.8 kg


----------



## Groudon (3. Januar 2010)

glaubt ihr, dass es in der Kollektion 2011 dann ein neues Lux geben wird? man hat ja nun die Nerve-Serie überarbeitet und ideses Jahr die Torque-Brüder, da wäre dann doch auch mal das Lux dran =)


----------



## von dr alb ra (3. Januar 2010)

Hallo an alle Luxianer,

Also ich fahr ein Lux MR 7.0 MD 2008er, das ich nach und nach umgebaut habe:

Gabel: Magura Durin 100R ​(war dran)
Dämpfer: Fox RP23 ​(war dran)
Schaltung: Sram X.0 Twister 
Schaltwerk: Sram X.0
Kurbel: Shimano XTR 
Kassette: Shimano XTR
Kette: KMC X 9 SL
Umwerfer: XT ​(war dran)
Pedale: Crank Brothers Egg Beater 2 Titan
Laufräder: Mavic Crossmax ST ​(war dran)
Reifen: Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.25 vorn / 2.10 hinten (mit Milch)
Lenker: Ritchey WCS Carbon
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS 
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite ​(war dran)
Disc-Bremse: Formula R1 180/160
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR XC

Es wog mal laut Canyon 10,6 kg (ohne Pedale).

Jetzt wird es an die 10 kg (mit Pedale) wiegen, hab es aber noch nicht nachgewogen.

Bilder reich ich noch nach.

mfg von der alb


----------



## Schutzblechhero (10. Januar 2010)

Ich habe da mal eine Frage an die Gemeinde derjenigen die ihr Lux selber aufgebaut haben.
Mit wieviel Drehmoment habt ihr die Befestigungsschelle des Umwerfers angezogen? Shimano gibt ja 5-7Nm vor, weist aber auch auf die Besonderheiten von Carbon hin. Ich habe es mal mit 2Nm versucht und es hat zumindest auf der ersten Fahrt gut funktioniert und nichts hat sich gelöst. Also für gute Tips bin ich euch dankbar.


----------



## yjogam (14. Januar 2010)

Hallo an alle Lux MR Fahrer,

hätte eine Frage bezüglich der Steuersatz FSA Orbit ZS-5: Wird er normal ohne Gewinde-Steuersatz geliefert oder hat Canyon es vergessen, mitzuliefern?
Ich habe selbst kein Lux und das Problem betrifft mich nicht, aber doch einen Freund, der in Spanien lebt, gerade den Lux MR aus dem Outlet 2009 bekommen und kann noch nicht das Rad bauen, weil eben dieses Element fehlt.
Ist das so von Canyon gewollt an diesen Rädern??

Viel herzlichen Dank im voraus,
yjogam


----------



## Quen (14. Januar 2010)

Es ist ein (zeitgemäßer) Ahead-Steuersatz, falls du das meinst?!


----------



## yjogam (15. Januar 2010)

Hallo Quen,

vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Ich weiss nicht, was ein Ahead Steuersatz ist. Bin leider nicht so fit in diesen technischen Angelegenheiten, um so schwierig ist es für mich, das Problem hier darzustellen.
Ich tue mal hier ein Bild:

Von diesen Teilen fehlt das Oberste, also den Deckel mit der Schraube.
Von Canyon Spain bekam er die Antwort, dass Canyon Germany den Steuersatz an diesen Rahmen OHNE diesen Deckel baut.

Ist das wirklich so??

Vielen Dank nochmals,
yjogam


----------



## von dr alb ra (15. Januar 2010)

Hallo yjogam

wie ich das weiß, gehört der Deckel + Schraube zum Steuersatz dazu und fehlt hiermit bei dem Rahmen.
Weil wenn du ein Steuersatz so kaufst, ist immer der Deckel + Schraube dabei.


kuck´s du?!

die alb grüßt


----------



## Quen (15. Januar 2010)

yjogam schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich so??
> 
> Vielen Dank nochmals,
> yjogam


Ja!

Häufig werden Vorbauten jedoch auch mit einer solchen Kappe ausgeliefert (Syntace z.B.). Ansonsten kannst du jede beliebige Kappe mit dem Maß 1 1/8" verwenden!

Gruß


----------



## chantre72 (15. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

das Lux Rahmenset wird ohne Ahead-Kappe ausgeliefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yjogam (15. Januar 2010)

chantre72 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Lux Rahmenset wird ohne Ahead-Kappe ausgeliefert.



Hallo Chantre72,

danke für die Info.
Wie ist es dann mit der Montage??
Warum wird es mit Kappe abgebildet??

Grüss,
yjogam


----------



## chantre72 (15. Januar 2010)

Die Kappe ist meistens beim Vorbau dabei (z.B. Syntace). Wenn bei Deinem Vorbau keine dabei war, gibt's die Dinger auch einzeln zu kaufen.


----------



## Thomas W. (17. Januar 2010)

Hi, 
nochmal an alle LUX-Fahrer...
Steinschlagschäden - Eure Erfahrungen mit dem LUX-Carbonrahmen????
viele Grüße


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. Januar 2010)

So, das bleibt jetzt mal so bis zum ersten Ausritt. Ich finde es ganz gelungen.


----------



## Quen (18. Januar 2010)

Gianty schrieb:


> So, das bleibt jetzt mal so bis zum ersten Ausritt. Ich finde es ganz gelungen.


Mal interessehalber: wie groß (klein  ) bist du, wenn du so einen kleinen Rahmen mit einer verhälltnismäßig weit rausgezogenen Sattelstütze fährst?

Was wiegt das Rad komplett?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. Januar 2010)

Ich bin 1,67 mm "klein" und hatte jahrelang einen "M" - Rahmen gefahren. Seit Anfang 2009 bin ich mit meinem CF-Hardtail in Größe "S" unterwegs und das hat so prima geklappt, dass ich meinen alten Fully-Rahmen verkauft und mir den LUX in "S" zugelegt habe. Ich setz mich drauf und es passt sofort.

Was es wiegt weiß ich nicht. Meine Waage ist viel zu ungenau - das kommt mir normalerweise entgegen ;-)


----------



## MTB-OE (18. Januar 2010)

Hi Gianty!

Hübsches Rad  kleine Rahmen sehen immer geiler aus
Wie stabil steht das Rad in dem Ständer? Wackelt oder verkratzt da was? Ich überlege gerade mir den auch zu kaufen 

Gruß

Oliver


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. Januar 2010)

Der Ständer ist sehr stabil und verkratzt wird nichts. Das Hinterrad wird in einer Gabelaufnahme aufgenommen, die recht dick gummiert ist. Das Bike steht darin schon recht fest. Ich bin auf alle Fälle sehr zufrieden damit. Man bekommt ihn baugleich aber ohne gelasertes CANYON - Logo bei diversen Versendern etwas günstiger.


----------



## MTB-OE (19. Januar 2010)

Danke, ich werden den auch bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (19. Januar 2010)

An dieser Stelle möglicherweise auch interessant:

Mein Lux MR Aufbauthread


----------



## the donkey (22. Januar 2010)

Mein Beitrag zum Thema
Morgen will ich eine Testfahrt zum Einstellen div. Dinge machen
Dann gibts auch bessere Bilder


----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. Januar 2010)

Du brauchst Dein Bike doch nicht im dunkeln zu verstecken


----------



## the donkey (22. Januar 2010)

Das stimmt allerdings!
War halt grad fertig mit der Montage und hab mal ein Foto gemacht,
weil ich eigentlich schon länger meinen Beitrag leisten wollte aber kein halbfertiges Bikes zeigen wollte.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (22. Januar 2010)

Jungs. Butter bei die Fische! Der Rahmen sieht ja in dem weiß wirklich toll aus, aber wenn ich mir den MB Test 02/10 anschaue zum Lux, kommen mir die Tränen. Bitte sagt mir, das dies nur ein schlechter Traum war
Wippschaukel - oder nicht - in der Praxis? Okay bei 5% SAG wie Lutz empfiehlt sicher nicht mehr, aber dann hab ich auch kein Fully mehr


----------



## Deleted 48245 (23. Januar 2010)

Leider sind wir Deutschen sehr testgläubig. Jeder hat andere Ansprüche und ein persönliches Empfinden. Was wurde schon alles "schlecht" getestet und ich war super zufrieden damit - nicht nur im Bikebereich. Auf der anderen Seite haben mich schon viele Dinge enttäuscht, die andere hervorragend fanden. Bevor ich mir den LUX-Rahmen zugelegt habe, bin ich eins gefahren. Ich finde es super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (23. Januar 2010)

Gianty schrieb:


> Leider sind wir Deutschen sehr testgläubig. Jeder hat andere Ansprüche und ein persönliches Empfinden. Was wurde schon alles "schlecht" getestet und ich war super zufrieden damit - nicht nur im Bikebereich. Auf der anderen Seite haben mich schon viele Dinge enttäuscht, die andere hervorragend fanden. Bevor ich mir den LUX-Rahmen zugelegt habe, bin ich eins gefahren. Ich finde es super


WORD
Und jeder hat ja auch seine Vorlieben: ich fahr halte gerne knackig bergauf und runter, daher liebe ich das LUX
Ein individuelles setup ist wichtig und los geht es...
Wer was breitbandiges will ist mit dem LUX nicht so gut beraten!
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Groudon (23. Januar 2010)

Das LUX ist doch auch ein Race-Fully ... also nicht so bockhart wie ein HT, aber auch keine Sänfte wie ein AM-Fully. Denke mal, ein straffer Hinterbau ist bei einem CC-Fully schon ok!


----------



## Deleted 133688 (23. Januar 2010)

Gianty schrieb:


> Leider sind wir Deutschen sehr testgläubig. Jeder hat andere Ansprüche und ein persönliches Empfinden. Was wurde schon alles "schlecht" getestet und ich war super zufrieden damit - nicht nur im Bikebereich. Auf der anderen Seite haben mich schon viele Dinge enttäuscht, die andere hervorragend fanden. Bevor ich mir den LUX-Rahmen zugelegt habe, bin ich eins gefahren. Ich finde es super


 
Deswegen frage ich ja nach Praxiswerten  Ich meine mit einem SAG von max. 10% kann man ja nicht von nem Fully sprechen. Aber OK ich habe die Antworten von Lutz dem Designer in den anderen Threads bereits gefunden. Alles in allem ist das LUX ein HT mit Durchschlagschutz fürs grobe mit einer besseren Bergabperformance im Vergleich zu einem Hardtail...OK - so meinte er auch mit einem üblichen SAG 25% oder mehr, ist das Ding nicht mehr wippfrei andere sagen sogar überhaupt nicht mehr fahrbar. Aber ich gebe dir Recht, Tests sollten nur ein grobes Bild vermitteln nur komisch das ich noch keinen Test gesehen habe (egal welche Bravo) wo das LUX in Bezug auf Federkonzept "gute" Noten bekam. (achja wieso gibt es das LUX nicht mehr mit dem genialen Swiss XM180 Dämpfer?)


----------



## Thomas W. (23. Januar 2010)

hallo,
ich bin jetzt ziemlich gespannt...hier im Forum ist mir auf meine - sehr ähnlichen - Fragen viel Mut zum LUX von zufriedenen bikern gemacht worden...
jezt werde ich es am kommenden Freitag abholen!!!!!!!!!
mal sehen, ob ihr recht behaltet...
fahrt ihr eigentlich mit einer Dämpfereinstellung - oder variiert ihr mit lockout und platform? wenn ja in welchen Situationen?
ich komme vom hardtail und das ist für mich komplettes Neuland...
nochmal vielen Dank für alle Ratschläge und Mut-mach-Antworten!!!
bis dann


----------



## feardorcha (23. Januar 2010)

Ähem: Man könnte aber auch sagen, dass das Nerve MR ein Race Fully ist, welches noch ein funktionierendes Fahrwerk hat, während das Lux MR ein Zwischending aus Race Fully und Hard Tail ist. Warum man das braucht? Ich weiß es nicht. 
Wenn es nur zum Durchschlagschutz reicht, so ist dieser doch gewichtstechnisch teuer erkauft. Dann lieber UST am Hard Tail - bringt genug Durchschlagschutz.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (23. Januar 2010)

feardorcha schrieb:


> Ähem: Man könnte aber auch sagen, dass das Nerve MR ein Race Fully ist, welches noch ein funktionierendes Fahrwerk hat, während das Lux MR ein Zwischending aus Race Fully und Hard Tail ist. Warum man das braucht? Ich weiß es nicht.
> Wenn es nur zum Durchschlagschutz reicht, so ist dieser doch gewichtstechnisch teuer erkauft. Dann lieber UST am Hard Tail - bringt genug Durchschlagschutz.


 

ja NERVE MR. Schade nur das es hier auch 2011 keine Carbon Version geben wird. Das wird bis auf weiteres Alu bleiben. Wer also Carbon will (immerhin ist der LUX Rahmen 530gr. leichter) muss das Lux nehmen.


----------



## feardorcha (23. Januar 2010)

Ja, nur dass das Grand Canyon CF bei gleichem Preis etwa 800g leichter ist.

Entweder ich will es leicht und nehme das HT oder ich will ein Race Fully.
Das Lux MR ist einfach nur ein zu schweres HT mit Durchschlagschutz. 
(was wiederum durch UST schon zur Genüge gegeben wäre)


----------



## Thomas W. (23. Januar 2010)

Hi feardorcha,
bist Du das LUX eigentlich auch mal selbst gefahren?
fast alle, die sich hier im forum positiv zum LUX äußern, sind es meinem Eindruck nach auch gefahren...und orientieren sich nicht an den Testaussagen...


----------



## Deleted 133688 (23. Januar 2010)

Thomas W. schrieb:


> Hi feardorcha,
> bist Du das LUX eigentlich auch mal selbst gefahren?
> fast alle, die sich hier im forum positiv zum LUX Ã¤uÃern, sind es meinem Eindruck nach auch gefahren...und orientieren sich nicht an den Testaussagen...


 
Man kennt es ja, keiner wird von seinem Bike sagen, das es schlecht ist. Deswegen sind solche Aussagen immer sehr subjektiv. Die Frage ist wie immer was man will. AuÃerdem hat Lutz doch eh alles sehr offen beantwortet und wenn der Designer schon selbst sagt "Mit einem herkÃ¶mmlichem Fully" hat das LUX wenig zutun, ist doch eh alles klar. Wer soll es besser beurteilen kÃ¶nnen als er selbst?

Hier nochmal sein Zitat aus dem Nebenthread:

Das Lux ist im Gegensatz dazu ein reines LeistungssportgerÃ¤t welches die LÃ¼cke zwischen Fully und Racehardtail schlieÃt. 
Ungeachtet jeder Komforteffekte wird die Tretenergie in maximalen Vortrieb umgesetzt. 
Die Federung verhindert DurchschlÃ¤ge und ermÃ¶glicht in Abfahrten hÃ¶here Geschwindigkeiten.
Die Traktion (und nebenbei etwas Komfort) wird weniger durch eine fein ansprechende Federung erzeugt, sondern dass gefahrlos niedrigere ReifendrÃ¼cke im Vergleich zu Hardtail gefahren werden kÃ¶nnen.
Das Lux wird im Gegensatz zu allen anderen Bikes nur mit 10 bis 15% SAG gefahren. Bei diesen sehr niedrigen SAG Werten ist das Anfahrnicken (sprich Wippen) auf einem nicht wahrnehmbaren Niveau.
Insofern spricht das Lux diejenigen Rennfahrer an, welche in Vergangenheit auf ein Hardtail geschwÃ¶rt haben und damit auch bisher prima zurechtkommen sind. 
In Punkto Rahmengewicht, Geometrie und Steifigkeit steht das Lux einem Hardtail in nichts spÃ¼rbar nachâ¦.einzig der Geschwindigkeitszuwachs ist spÃ¼rbar.;-)

Also Thomas, du hast das richtige Bike gekauft 
Ist es richtig abgestimmt (10% SAG + Plattform 1) hast du ein HT, was dich im GelÃ¤nde schneller machen wird!!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (23. Januar 2010)

Salve,
ja, selbst fahren muss man das LUX
Meine Traumbike und das meine ich wörtlich und völlig subjektiv
Das Team:





LG, GKR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133688 (23. Januar 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve,
> ja, selbst fahren muss man das LUX
> Meine Traumbike und das meine ich wörtlich und völlig subjektiv
> Das Team:
> ...


 
Welche Größe ist das? Da wird es mit 0.75 Flasche ja richtig eng 
Optisch wirklich geil. Viel Spaß weiterhin.


----------



## feardorcha (23. Januar 2010)

@Thomas: Ich bin das Lux MR nicht Probe gefahren, weil ich die von Juz71 zitierte Aussage von Lutz Schweffel bereits gelesen hatte und er meine Kaufentscheidung damit erleichtert hatte.

Was Lutz sagt, ist doch genau das, was ich auch gesagt habe.
Das Lux MR ist kein richtiges Race Fully, sondern ein Zwischending aus diesem und einem HT.
Im Einzelnen bin ich jedoch mit den Aussagen von Lutz auch nicht ganz einverstanden.
Z.B. finde ich schon, dass man 800g Gewichtsunterschied merkt und, dass ein niedrigerer Reifendruck zwar mehr Traktion bringt jedoch auch mehr Rollwiderstand bedeutet.
Da habe ich lieber ein sensibel ansprechendes Fahrwerk mit etwas mehr Reifendruck.
Das ist - natürlich abhängig vom Terrain - mMn die schnellere Variante.

So gesehen kommt es natürlich auch sehr darauf an, auf was für Gelände man sich vornehmlich bewegt. Wobei ich persönlich dann eben im Falle von leichten Strecken zum HT greifen würde.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (23. Januar 2010)

Salve,
mein LUX ist in Größe M!
Und weil ich Trinkflaschen liebe hängt eine 0,75l Flasche am U-Rohr und eine 0,75l Flasche am Sattelrohr.
Wenigstens die Halter sieht man auf dem Foto:




LG, GKR


----------



## Thomas W. (23. Januar 2010)

also meine Entscheidung zum LUX hat eben auch meine eigene Erfahrung vom hardtail unterstützt, dass der Unterschied von 11 zu 10kg enorm groß ist...


----------



## the donkey (23. Januar 2010)

So jetzt auch mal bei Tag!
Naja fast es war ja auch schon etwas bewölkt.


----------



## Groudon (23. Januar 2010)

sind wirklich tolle Bikes, die LUX ... wäre auch so mein Traumrahmen mal ... vlt erfüll ich mir den iwann *lach* aber ich finde ihn in schwarz einfach schöner - bin kein so großer Fan von weiß

das mit dem fehlenden chain-suck-blech is aber wirklich doof -.-


----------



## Deleted 133688 (23. Januar 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> aber ich finde ihn in schwarz einfach schöner - bin kein so großer Fan von weiß


 
weiß ist ein Modetrend. Hat auch Canyon schon erkannt und zumind. beim Lux gibt es den Frame/Bike nicht mehr in weiß.


----------



## Quen (23. Januar 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> weiß ist ein Modetrend. Hat auch Canyon schon erkannt und zumind. beim Lux gibt es den Frame/Bike nicht mehr in weiß.


Man könnte aber auch folgendes sagen: weiss ist zeitlos und klassisch.

Meinetwegen können nun alle den schwarzen Rahmen kaufen...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (23. Januar 2010)

Wie sich das LUX im Vergleich zum CF-Hardtail verhält werde ich Euch mitte der Saison berichten können. Ich habe jetzt beide und werde mich von Rennen zu Rennen entscheiden müssen ( oder dürfen... ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eightball28 (23. Januar 2010)

Kann diese Diskussionen rund ums Wippen nicht mehr lesen. Das Lux ist bretthart wenn es drauf ankommt und ansonsten merkt man schon das man ein Fully hat. Die Zeitungsbericht sind alle samt für die Tonne. Auch der aktuelle Test im MB Magazin ist für mich einfach nur Asche. Aber wer halt die meiste Kohle rüber schiebt gewinnt. So hier nochmal meine zwei CC Bikes. Sind beide toll, aber das Hardtail ist nur zum trainieren.








achso, weiß ist irgendwie nicht wirklich hübsch


----------



## Deleted 133688 (23. Januar 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Man könnte aber auch folgendes sagen: weiss ist zeitlos und klassisch.
> 
> Meinetwegen können nun alle den schwarzen Rahmen kaufen...


 
Dann schau dir deinen Rahmen in 2 Jahren nochmal an, nach Renneinsatz etc....ob er immer noch so schön an allen Stellen  Ich kenne nichts zeitloseres als Blackisbeautifull ;-) Außerdem (vielleicht täusche ich mich auch) ist der schwarze Frame leichter?


----------



## feardorcha (23. Januar 2010)

@eightball: Kann mir auch vorstellen, warum man in Leipzig kein echtes Fully braucht.
Habe dort selbst ein paar Jahre gelebt.


----------



## Quen (23. Januar 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Dann schau dir deinen Rahmen in 2 Jahren nochmal an, nach Renneinsatz etc....ob er immer noch so schön an allen Stellen  Ich kenne nichts zeitloseres als Blackisbeautifull ;-) Außerdem (vielleicht täusche ich mich auch) ist der schwarze Frame leichter?


Keiner meiner Rahmen sieht nach zwei Jahren noch aus wie neu - schön sind sie nach zwei Jahren dennoch. Ist mir ehrlich gesagt auch wumpe ob Kratzer, Dellen (bei Alu), etc. dran sind - die Dinger sind zum fahren und Spaß haben da! 

Und die Diskussion ob man in Leipzig, Hannover (da wohne ich) oder sonst wo ein Fully braucht, muss man hier wohl auch nicht diskutieren.


Edit: zum Gewicht: keine Ahnung, meiner wiegt in "L" 2264g mit den Zuganschlägen (und Alu-Schrauben); kannst ja deinen mal wiegen! 
Edit 2: der schwarze kostet z.Z. auch schlanke 800 EUR mehr als der weisse, übers Lizenzprogramm sind es immer noch 400 EUR mehr.


----------



## Thomas W. (23. Januar 2010)

feardorchora: bist Du nun das LUX gefahren oder nicht?


----------



## feardorcha (23. Januar 2010)

Thomas W. schrieb:


> feardorchora: bist Du nun das LUX gefahren oder nicht?



Thomamas, wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil... 

Zum Einen glaube ich mal, dass es kaum jemanden hier gibt, der beide Räder im Gelände Probe gefahren ist (ich war in Koblenz Probefahren, aber auf dem Parkplatz kann man nun wirklich nur die Rahmengröße ermitteln) und zum anderen kann man schon den Aussagen des Designers, Lutz Scheffel, die nötigen Informationen entnehmen.

Ein Lux-Besitzer wird evtl. seine Ausführungen nur darauf reduziert haben, dass er nun ein _Leistungssportgerät_ sein Eigen nennen darf.
Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, dass ein Leistungssportler wohl eher zum HT greifen würde, was auch in der Realität so geschieht.
Es stecken jedoch noch etwas mehr Informationen in Lutz' Aussage, denn...

_"...Die Traktion (und nebenbei etwas Komfort) wird weniger durch eine fein ansprechende Federung erzeugt, sondern dass gefahrlos niedrigere Reifendrücke im Vergleich zu Hardtail gefahren werden können..."_

...bedeutet für mich im Umkehrschluss, dass das Fahrwerk des Lux durch den geringen SAG nicht sehr empfindlich reagiert.
Bessere Traktion will man hier durch niedrigere Reifendrücke erreichen, was jedoch den Rollwiderstand erhöht.
Hat man ein empfindliches Fahrwerk, kann man etwas mehr Reifendruck fahren, was uns wieder schneller macht.
Was bringt mir den ein straffes Fahrwerk, wenn ich dann meine Energie in die Walkarbeit der Reifen stecke?

Ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung: Entweder Race Fully *oder* Hard Tail!
Alles Andere ist doch nur unnötiges Gewicht, das auch noch Geld kostet.

Am Ende entscheidet jeder für sich selbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf_g (23. Januar 2010)

Ach Leute,

was sollen diese Diskusionen. Wem es nicht passt der brauch doch kein Lux kaufen !!!

Also ich habe mir nach 12 Jahren Harttail über Winter ein Lux aufgebaut, und mußte schon einen deutlichen Komfort zuwachs spühren...

Ich wollte nicht so ein Waldsofa haben, darum bin ich mit den Lux zufrieden aber, dass ist meine persönliche Meinung !!!

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## the donkey (23. Januar 2010)

Ich kann mich nur den Aussagen meines Vorgängers anschließen.
Mir ist es genauso ergangen.
Fahren, kaufen oder einfach lassen und weiter mit dem alten Bike fahren!


----------



## Groudon (23. Januar 2010)

Ich finde es schade, dass Canyon kein gÃ¼nstigeres Alu-Modell anbietet, denn ich wÃ¼rde sehr gerne auch ein Race-Fully mir leisten kÃ¶nnen, jedoch sind 1000â¬+ nicht gerade wenig fÃ¼r einen SchÃ¼ler allein fÃ¼r den Rahmen. Aber was solls. ^^ Sparen! =P

Viel SpaÃ allen mit ihren ArbeitsgerÃ¤ten!!!


----------



## Luzifer (24. Januar 2010)

Bin zwar erst ein paar mal gefahren, finds aber vom Feeling her absolut geil. Hab auch noch nicht großartig mit den Einstellungen experimentiert, sondern einfach drauf und los. War vorher zehn Jahre mit einem Hardtail unterwegs und find den Unterschied einfach enorm. Ich würds jeder Zeit wieder kaufen...

Nur hoffentlich verschwindet bald das blöde Eis auf den Wegen, so das man mal wieder richtig Gas geben kann ! Ich denke, dafür ist das LUX ja gebaut.


----------



## LuxMr (24. Januar 2010)

Habe mir auch ein Lux als Rahmenset gegönnt und selber aufgebaut. Kann mich nur der Mehrheit anschließen - selber fahren und nicht nur von Tests beeindrucken lassen!
Es ist ein reinrassiger Sportler, mir gefällt es... so muss eine Racefully sein.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (24. Januar 2010)

Wir könnten im Sommer mal ein reines LUX-Rennen machen 
Wäre bestimmt lustig.


----------



## Razzamatz (24. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute.

Habe mir ein LUX MR Rahmen zugelegt.

Hat jemand bitte mal ein Foto von dem Schaltzug-/Bremsleitungsübergang Rahmen / Schwinge. Am besten ein Foto von unten (Tretlagergehäuse).

Danke für evtl Unterstützung.

Razza


----------



## Dr.Slown (24. Januar 2010)

Razzamatz schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> 
> Habe mir ein LUX MR Rahmen zugelegt.
> 
> ...


hi,
gib mal lux mr bei goo... ein da sind einige brauchbare bilder dabei.zb das hier

http://i27.tinypic.com/14u8iz9.jpg

sollte helfen.
gruß
Doc


----------



## eightball28 (24. Januar 2010)

@ feardorcha ...............das Lux fahr ich ja nur im Harz bei meinen Eltern. In Leipzig gibts nur das Hardtail


----------



## Deleted 48245 (24. Januar 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (24. Januar 2010)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist die Verkabelung an deinem Lux nicht korrekt.

Durch die "Öse" am Tretlager läuft die Außenhülle für den Umwerfer. Die Außenhülle für das Schaltwerk ist nur in den "Ösen" am Unterrohr und dann erst wieder an der Kettenstrebe.

Zudem macht die Außenhülle unter dem Tretlagergehäuse einen etwas größeren Bogen, da sie sich beim Einfedern ja "spannt".

Anbei ein Bild von Canyon direkt:


----------



## the donkey (24. Januar 2010)

Deine Vermutung ist richtig ich war deswegen bei Canyon und hab mir das an den Bikes dort angeschaut.
Die Verkabelung gehört eigentlich andersrum montiert.
Macht aber an der Funktion denk ich nix aus.





Quen schrieb:


> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist die Verkabelung an deinem Lux nicht korrekt.
> 
> Durch die "Öse" am Tretlager läuft die Außenhülle für den Umwerfer. Die Außenhülle für das Schaltwerk ist nur in den "Ösen" am Unterrohr und dann erst wieder an der Kettenstrebe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Quen (24. Januar 2010)

Es sei denn, durch das Einfedern wird es zu stark gespannt, im ungünstigsten Fall wird die Zughülle aus der Halterung gezogen. Aber Canyon übertreibt es mit dem Bogen wohl ein wenig. 

Ich werde in meiem Aufbauthread dann auch mal ein Bild posten, wie ich es verlegt habe.


----------



## LuxMr (24. Januar 2010)

Ich habe es so ähnlich wie Gianty verlegt, nur das ich eine Doppelschelle benutzt habe. 
Beide Züge sind somit befestigt...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (24. Januar 2010)

Keine Bange, ich habe schon alles so verlegt dass es auch bei voller Ausnutzung des Federweges funktioniert ( ca. 10 mm Längenänderung müssen aufgenommen werden ). Da ich die Vorderbremse rechts und die Hinterradbremse links habe, ergibt sich bei mir eine etwas andere Verlegung. Ich habe verschiedene Verlegungsarten ausprobiert. Die hier dargestellte hat mir am besten zugesagt.

Sollte es beim Fahren zu Problemen mit der Schaltung kommen, kann ich den Zugverlauf immer noch optimieren. Das war bei meinem Scott auch so.


----------



## Razzamatz (25. Januar 2010)

Danke....


----------



## Thomas W. (7. Februar 2010)

Hallo, LUX`ler,
danke noch mal für alle Fahrberichte,
mein LUX stand jetzt nach dem Abholen eine Woche neben meinem Schreibtisch...
heute hab´ich es erst fertiggebracht, es durch den Schneematsch im Wald zu jagen...
als alter hardtailer, wie empfohlen mit 13 bar auf dem Dämpfer, Platform Stufe 1...
es ist aber schon sehr anders als das hardtail-Fahrgefühl, trotz der harten Abstimmung habe ich das Gefühl von wesentlich mehr Bodenkontakt und grip...
noch setup-tips??? (ich wiege 64 kg)
...frisch abgeduscht steht das LUX wieder im Wohnzimmer...
bis dann!!!


----------



## Dr.Slown (8. Februar 2010)

hi,
meins ist bis auf die pedale nun auch eisatzbereit.
allerdings erst wenn die ganze soße da drausen endlich weg ist.
war ein schöner winter, aber nun ist gut.

bilder folgen

gruß
Doc


----------



## chinne (12. Februar 2010)

hi,
Hab das Rahmenset in weiß aus dem Outlet geholt (Gr M mit 178cm Körpergröße und 82cm Schrittlänge) und über den Januar aufgebaut.
Bin jetzt seit 1 Woche fertig und warte mal bis der Schnee endlich weg ist.

Zwecks Flaschenhalter: Tune mit 750ml Flasche paßt noch gut unter den Dämpfer.
Danke für den tipp mit der Zugverlegung ...das hätte geknallt. War auch noch mal bei canyon die Woche und hab mir es an den testrädern angeschaut. Interessant ist auch die Verlegung der Schaltzüge am Steuerrohr. Gibt es auch verschiedenen Ansätze.

Hat jemand hier im Forum Erfahrung mit anderen Sattelklemmen als der mitgelieferten.
Würde gerne den tune Würger (passend zu den Schnellspannern) montieren.

Gruß
Chinne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (12. Februar 2010)

chinne schrieb:


> Hat jemand hier im Forum Erfahrung mit anderen Sattelklemmen als der mitgelieferten.
> Würde gerne den tune Würger (passend zu den Schnellspannern) montieren.
> 
> Gruß
> Chinne


Leider braucht man eine mit 36,0mm. 

Ich habe einfach eine Titan-Schraube genommen... erträgliche 19g!


----------



## Jobici (12. Februar 2010)

Hi,
Sattelklemme ist eine mit 36mm, gemessen habe ich mit Schiebelehre tatsaechlich Masze zwischen 35.8 bis 36.2 je nach Position.
Tune Wuerger gibt es mM nicht in 36 und die naechsten (34.9 und 36.4) sind zu weit entfernt. 
36er gibt es grundsaetzlich ganz wenige und leichte schon mal gar nicht so wies aussieht. Ich habe jedenfalls nur die mcfk Design-Schelle gefunden und die passt in 35.9  und Hoehe 12mm bei mir sehr gut!
http://www.mcfk.de/Sattelstuetzklemme.html
Und damit sind 39g gespart (Canyonklemme 47g)!
Jo


----------



## Jobici (12. Februar 2010)

Muss zugeben, dass Quen's Loesung smarter ist und die Mehrkosten der mcfk-Klemme wohl nicht rechtfertigen!


----------



## Quen (12. Februar 2010)

Jobici schrieb:


> Muss zugeben, dass Quen's Loesung smarter ist und die Mehrkosten der mcfk-Klemme wohl nicht rechtfertigen!


Hey Jo,

hast du mal ein Bild, wie es an deinem Lux montiert aussieht?

Das Sattelrohr ist ja oben schwarz, hebt sich die Klemme optisch noch gut ab?

Gruß!


----------



## Jobici (12. Februar 2010)

Noch nicht. Kann ich aber gerne mal machen - nicht vor heute abend, eher morgen.


----------



## Jobici (13. Februar 2010)

Hier ein paar Bilder. IMHO uebertreiben solche Detailaufnahmen die Kontraste, d.h. die Klemme ist eigentlich nicht so auffaellig. Wer das will koennte die Klemme ja in Silber-Gewebedesign nehmen. 
Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (13. Februar 2010)

Jobici schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Bilder. IMHO uebertreiben solche Detailaufnahmen die Kontraste, d.h. die Klemme ist eigentlich nicht so auffaellig. Wer das will koennte die Klemme ja in Silber-Gewebedesign nehmen.
> Jo


Gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## chinne (13. Februar 2010)

Hallo
Ich wußte doch hier finde ich ne Antwort
Da ich die gleiche Stütze habe und mein Rahmen auch Weis ist hab ich ja fast schon eine genaue Vorstellung wie es aussehen könnte....Danke hier an Jobici..
Zu deinem Vorschalg..mir würde die Design Klemme in UD Schwarz gut gefallen mit Roter Schraube...aber Preislich natürlich Advanced. (Obwohl meine Frau noch ein Geburtstagsgeschenk sucht...aber etwas für die verdammten Fahrräder..)


----------



## goremotel (22. Februar 2010)

So, ich weiss, dass es hier im Forum schon etliche Reifen-Freds gibt, trotzdem würde es mich mal interessieren, auf welchen Sohlen ihr euer Lux so durch die Gegend jagt (Training/Tour vs. Rennen)...

Also: ich fahr momentan vo und hi RoRo 2,1er (mit Schlauch)

Und ihr?


----------



## Quen (22. Februar 2010)

Rocket Ron vo./hi. in 2,25" und mit TubelessKit!


----------



## goremotel (22. Februar 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Rocket Ron vo./hi. in 2,25" und mit TubelessKit!



Und, zufrieden? Fährst du diesen Reifensatz auch im Alltag? Wie sieht es mit Verschleiss und Pannenanfälligkeit aus?


----------



## andi10000 (22. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mir einen 2. Laufradsatz geholt, so dass ich immer schnell wechseln kann:

Laufradsatz 1: Furious Fred 2,25 Raceguard mit Latexschlauch
Laufradsatz 2: Nobby Nic 2,25
im Winter bei Eis: Conti Spike Claw 240

Ich fahre nur zum Spaß und keine Rennen, 1x pro Saison Alpencross oder RTF-Marathon. Denkt ihr ich sollte die Nobby Nics gegen Rocket Rons oder andere ersetzen?


----------



## chinne (22. Februar 2010)

Hi
Fahre die  Race King WC 2.2 mit Schwalbe Light Schlauch und Doc Blue.
Hatte die Reifen auf meinem HT die ganze letzte Saison und keinen Platten. 
Bei Trockenem Untergrund top. Bei Schlamm und Nässe im Wald doch etwas wenig Grip 
(Hab zur Zeit auf dem HT die Icespiker in der Drahtversion. Der Unterschied ist sogar für einen Leien wie mich zu erkennen /fühlen)
Lux / Race King --> Geht ab wie hulla
Steppenwolf HT / Ice Spiker --> Kein Kommentar)
Gruß Chinne


----------



## Quen (22. Februar 2010)

goremotel schrieb:


> Und, zufrieden? Fährst du diesen Reifensatz auch im Alltag? Wie sieht es mit Verschleiss und Pannenanfälligkeit aus?


Noch keine (Langzeit-) Erfahrungen - bin aber sehr zuversichtlich. Was soll mit dem TubelessKit noch schiefgehen? 

Bzgl. dem Verschleiss der Rocket Ron habe ich nun auch mehrfach gelesen, dass der wahrlich nicht so ist, wie oftmals zu lesen ist. Und selbst wenn der Verschleiss höher ist, es handelt sich um einen verdammt leichten Renn-Reifen, da kann man m.E. auch gut mit einem höheren Verschleiss leben.

Alles (leicht, schnell, sensationeller Grip, geringer Verschleiss) geht sowieso nicht.

Aber ich werde meine Erfahrungen zu den RoRo am Lux zu gegebener Zeit mitteilen!


----------



## chantre72 (22. Februar 2010)

Sommerbereifung: V: RoRo H: RaRa jeweils in 2,25 mit Michelin Latex

AlpenX und wenn's nass ist: V + H NN in 2,25

Außer auf losem Schotter bin ich mit dem RoRo sehr zufrieden. Bei losem Schotter ist er in Kurven schwammig. Der Verschleiß ist am Vorderrad nicht so wild.


----------



## Dr.Slown (22. Februar 2010)

chantre72 schrieb:


> Sommerbereifung: V: RoRo H: RaRa jeweils in 2,25 mit Michelin Latex
> 
> AlpenX und wenn's nass ist: V + H NN in 2,25
> 
> Außer auf losem Schotter bin ich mit dem RoRo sehr zufrieden. Bei losem Schotter ist er in Kurven schwammig. Der Verschleiß ist am Vorderrad nicht so wild.




hi,
bis auf den alpenx, kann ich mich chantre nur anschließen.
hoffe es wird bald richtig trocken damit ich das plaste teil mal ausführen kann.

gruß
Doc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (23. Februar 2010)

Dr.Slown schrieb:


> hi,
> bis auf den alpenx, kann ich mich chantre nur anschließen.
> hoffe es wird bald richtig trocken damit ich das plaste teil mal ausführen kann.
> 
> ...



Was wäre Deine Kombi beim AlpenX?


----------



## Dr.Slown (23. Februar 2010)

hi,
kann ich nicht sagen, habe noch keinen gefahren.
jedoch ist das hier herum eine richtig gute mischung.

gruß
Doc


----------



## goremotel (23. Februar 2010)

Wie häufig seit ihr am Pumpen mit den Latex-Schläuchen? Fahrt ihr dazu noch mit Milch oder ist das dann nicht mehr nötig?


----------



## chantre72 (24. Februar 2010)

Die Dinger verlieren etwa 0,1 bar/Tag. Also Standpumpe neben's Rad und vor der Tour kurzer Setup-Check.


----------



## chinne (28. Februar 2010)

Hi
Nach meiner ersten längeren Tour (2h) mußte ich leider auch eine Viration an der Hinterrad Bremse feststellen die nicht immer aber abundzu auftritt. 
Fahre eine Avid Ultimate mit original Belägen und Shimano XT Center Lock Scheiben (vo-> 180 , hi ->160)
Die Bremse würde ich gerne weiter fahren da ich mit ihr an einem anderen Rad Top zufrieden bin. Center Lock Scheiben wären auch prima da ich auf 6-loch Adapter eigentlich verzichten will.
Fährt zufällig jemand die Bremse und hat einen Tipp bezüglich Scheibe oder Beläge? Bin auch glücklich über nen Link zu einem anderen Thread (Such und Find Funktion hat nix gescheites raus gebracht)
Gruß Chinne

Achja das oft bemängelte Wippen tritt zwar auf aber mit Plattform auf 1 kann man prima fahren (Sogar über groben Kopfstein) und wenn man im Gelände ist einfach auf machen.
Ein top kompfortables Harttail..so soll es sein.


----------



## chantre72 (1. März 2010)

Hast Du einen 2008er Rahmen? In dem Fall hilft nur, die Sitzstrebe auszutauschen. Die 2009er haben meines Wissens kein Problem mit Vibrationen.


----------



## chinne (1. März 2010)

Hi
Danke für die Info. Ist ein 2009 Model. Traffic White mit Schwarzen Ausfallenden. Wenn es nicht besser wird versuche ich mal die weichen SwissStop Beläge. Ich denke mal die meisten fahren hier die Formula Bremsen die Original verbaut sind.
Gruß Chinne


----------



## Dr.Slown (3. März 2010)

chantre72 schrieb:


> Hast Du einen 2008er Rahmen? In dem Fall hilft nur, die Sitzstrebe auszutauschen. Die 2009er haben meines Wissens kein Problem mit Vibrationen.



..das wird sich bald zeigen.
ich hoffe es jedoch mal.


----------



## mr.data (12. März 2010)

Hi everybody, sorry for the English post.

I' have question regarding LUX frame size. Looks like I'm just between M and L sizes, with SL 86-87cm (183 cm height). What would you suggest, since Top Tube length differs for 2 cm (595 mm - M, 615 mm - L). I also calculated I would need 400mm seat post with size M? Does anyone has that kind of setup? Or should I just go for the L. Tnx!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goremotel (12. März 2010)

I have exactly the same body proportions and I have chosen the M frame without regrets (using a seatpost with 380mm)...


----------



## Quen (12. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich bräuchte bitte mal ein Bild eines Lux mit der 970er XTR-Kurbel, bei dem man gut erkennen kann wie viel (oder wenig) Platz zw. großem Kettenblatt und der Kettenstrebe ist.

Danke im voraus!

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## mr.data (13. März 2010)

goremotel schrieb:


> I have exactly the same body proportions and I have chosen the M frame without regrets (using a seatpost with 380mm)...



Tnx! Do you have any pictures? I have tweaked Canyon photo to see how it would look with a larger seat post. Not bad, really


----------



## von dr alb ra (13. März 2010)

ich bräuchte bitte mal ein Bild eines Lux mit der 970er XTR-Kurbel, bei dem man gut erkennen kann wie viel (oder wenig) Platz zw. großem Kettenblatt und der Kettenstrebe ist.

Meins du dieses Maß?
Okay, das bild ist nicht gerade eine Wucht!! (Handy-Camera)
die alb grüßt


----------



## Quen (13. März 2010)

von dr alb ra schrieb:


> ich bräuchte bitte mal ein Bild eines Lux mit der 970er XTR-Kurbel, bei dem man gut erkennen kann wie viel (oder wenig) Platz zw. großem Kettenblatt und der Kettenstrebe ist.
> 
> Meins du dieses Maß?
> Okay, das bild ist nicht gerade eine Wucht!! (Handy-Camera)
> ...


Perfekt, *danke!*

Wie viel Platz ist dann noch zwischen der Kurbel und der Kettenstrebe? Geschätzt reicht... ist es sehr knapp oder so großzügig das die Kurbel nicht an der Kettenstrebe schleifen kann?

Danke + Gruß!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (14. März 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Perfekt, *danke!*
> 
> Wie viel Platz ist dann noch zwischen der Kurbel und der Kettenstrebe? Geschätzt reicht... ist es sehr knapp oder so großzügig das die Kurbel nicht an der Kettenstrebe schleifen kann?
> 
> Danke + Gruß!


Salve,
zwischen der meiner Kurbel (truvativ noir) und  der Kettenstrebe ist der Minimalabstand ähnlich dem o.g. Maß: ca. 6 mm.
Auf der Seite ist auch ein spacer verbaut zwischen Gehäuse und Tretlagerschale/Mutter!

Gibt es neue Teile?

LG, G-K-R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (14. März 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Gibt es neue Teile?
> 
> LG, G-K-R


Ja, zwangsweise, bzw. gewissermaßen auch geplant.

Mir ist es mit meiner 952er XTR einfach zu knapp. Wäre sicherlich fahrbar, aber das ungute Gefühl bleibt. Zudem passt meine angedachte 2-fach-Übersetzung nur sehr, sehr knapp.

Daher werde ich die 952er als 2-fach an das Hardtail übernehmen und brauche nun fürs Lux eine neue Kurbel.

XTR 970 und die Noir sind meine Favoriten - nur kann ich mich nicht entscheiden... 



Viele Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## von dr alb ra (14. März 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Perfekt, *danke!*
> 
> Wie viel Platz ist dann noch zwischen der Kurbel und der Kettenstrebe? Geschätzt reicht... ist es sehr knapp oder so großzügig das die Kurbel nicht an der Kettenstrebe schleifen kann?
> 
> Danke + Gruß!



....Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte.



Bei mir sind es 4mm und fahr die Kurbel seit über einen Jahr. 
Sie hat noch nie an der Kettenstrebe geschliffen, obwohl ich nicht gerade ein Superleichtgewicht bin (177cm; 74kg) und viel im Wiegetritt fahr.

Das zeichnet einen guten steifen Hinterbau wie beim Lux aus.

Ich würde die Kurbel ranschrauben..

mfg Martin


----------



## Quen (14. März 2010)

von dr alb ra schrieb:


> ....Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 183449
> 
> ...


Danke dir! Die XTR wird bestellt.

Gruß


----------



## Quen (14. März 2010)

Hi nochmal,

zwei ergänzende Fragen zu der 970er Kurbel habe ich doch noch...

- wenn ich richtig recherchiert habe, braucht man das Kurbelwerkzeug TL-FC 35 lediglich zur Demontage; im Normalfalls sollte es aber auch im Lieferumfang der Kurbel enthalten sein!?

- das Innenlager Werkzeug TL-FC32 dürfte ich aber auf jeden Fall benötigen und ist sicher auch nicht im Lieferumfang der Kurbel?

Danke + Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## von dr alb ra (14. März 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Hi nochmal,
> 
> zwei ergänzende Fragen zu der 970er Kurbel habe ich doch noch...
> 
> ...



Also Sebastian,

ich habe die Kurbel bei Bike-Discount bestellt und in der Lieferung waren das Demontage-(TL-FC35) und Lagerspiel-(TL-FC17) Werkzeug dabei. 
Das Werkzeug für das Einschrauben des Innenlagers (TL-FC32) ist nicht dabei.

Ruf doch bei dem Bikeshop an, die können dir bestimmt Auskunft geben, was dabei ist oder nicht?

mfg von dr Alb


----------



## Quen (14. März 2010)

So werde ich das nun auch machen, ist mir sonst zu unsicher. Danke + Gruß!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. März 2010)

Die letzten 3 Tage war ich mal mit dem neuen LUX auf den Trails unterwegs, sofern es überhaupt möglich war. Leider liegen überall Bäume und Aste rum und nur wenige Wege sind frei zum fahren. Aber wir haben ja mehr als genügend Strecken hier. 

Also ich bin absolut begeistert. Das Bike macht mächtig Spaß! Das Cockpit und Fahrwerk habe ich auf mich eingestellt, nur die Kritik der Bikebravos, dass das Bike bergauf zu wenig TRAKTION hätte kann ich persönlich nicht nachvollziehen. Bei mir war es bergauf eher ein Problem der KONDITION....

Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf meinen neuen LRS, der sich leider etwas verzögert. Da ist halt etwas Geduld angesagt


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (25. März 2010)

Salve, 
heute war das LUX dran Trockene trails und Waldautobahnen, so mag es das LUX....
Ein klasse bike, stark am Berg und pfeilschnell in der Abfahrt, ich liebe es

Allen LUX Fahrern eine sturzfreie Saison
Und den Anderen natürlich auch....
LG, G-K-R


----------



## LuxMr (27. März 2010)

Moin Luxe,

bin mit meinen Lux auch über die Wintermonate gefahren, da merkt man ja schon das zähe Ansprechverhalten des Dämpfers. Aber egal hat trotzdem sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Nicht desto trotz bin ich natürlich auch bei den warmen Temperaturen unterwegs gewesen und da kann man endlich mal das volle Potenzial des Fahrwerks testen. Ich muss auch sagen dass ich von der Peformenz des Bikes sehr angetan bin. Bergauf wie Bergab ein absoluter Genuss und dann noch das Gewicht... der Hammer 

Wünsche euch allen ebenfalls eine geile Saison...

Grüsse vom Niederrhein


----------



## Thomas W. (26. April 2010)

hallo alle LUX-Freunde und alle, die es werden wollen!
in der neuen bike-sport news (Mai) findet sich auf Seite 53 ein Test des LUX 9.0! "10 Kilo austrainierte, fettfreie Muskelmasse...perfekte Federungsarbeit, Antriebseinflüsse sind nicht spürbar, so machen auch grobe trails einen Heidenspass...Canyons LUX MR 9.0 ist ein klassisch durchtrainiertes Race-Fully, das aus einem Fahrer einen Piloten macht."
spricht mir aus der Seele...ich bin jetzt 700km gefahren mit meinem neuen LUX-und völlig begeistert...ich hatte nicht erwartet, dass das Fahren mit diesem bike so viel Spass macht - und so viel Vortrieb und Traktion bringt...
was ein wenig traurig ist...meine hardtails bleiben meist im Keller - das hatte ich wirklich nicht erwartet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goremotel (26. April 2010)

Es ist doch immer wieder mehr als interessant, wie sehr sich Testergebnisse in den einschlägigen Gazetten unterscheiden bzw. gar widersprechen können 

Und letzten Endes kommt es dann einfach doch auf den Fahrer an, ob er sein Gerät gut findet!


----------



## Dr.Slown (1. Mai 2010)

tach,
so nun habe ich auch endlich das lux eingefahren, und bei der ersten ausfahrt schön mit matsch eingesaut.(verdammt).was aber meine begleitung lustig fand!
aber ich muss sagen die plaste ist echt in ordnung, was mich stört sind die vibrationen beim bremsen.werde aber mal den richtigen herrn ansprechen.
kann nur sagen  

gruß


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (1. Mai 2010)

Dr.Slown schrieb:


> aber ich muss sagen die plaste ist echt in ordnung, was mich stört sind die vibrationen beim bremsen.werde aber mal den richtigen herrn ansprechen.
> kann nur sagen
> 
> gruß


Salve,
die Vibrationen/das Quietschen der Bremsen (Hinten/ R1 160mm) gehen weg wenn die Bremsbeläge/Scheibe eingebremst sind!
Das hat bei mir ca. 300 km gedauert....
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Alex_1976 (1. Mai 2010)

Ich fahre mein Lux am liebsten auf der Plattformstufe 2 und nur bei Bergabfahrten mit komplett offenem Dämpfer ... wie macht ihr das?

Darf man das, oder schadet das dem Dämpfer?


----------



## Quen (1. Mai 2010)

Alex_1976 schrieb:


> Ich fahre mein Lux am liebsten auf der Plattformstufe 2 und nur bei Bergabfahrten mit komplett offenem Dämpfer ... wie macht ihr das?
> 
> Darf man das, oder schadet das dem Dämpfer?


Habe auch diverse Tests durchgeführt. Ohne Plattform bin ich nicht glücklich geworden. Plattform Stufe 1 geht, mit Stufe 2 bin ich aktuell jedoch glücklicher.

Nur bei richtig heftigen Abfahrten öffne ich den Dämpfer, ansonsten fahre ich ihn immer mit Plattform.


----------



## the donkey (1. Mai 2010)

Ich habe den Plattformdämpfer komplett entfernt und einen DT XR Carbon verbaut weil ich mit keiner der Einstellungen zurecht kam.
Jetzt hab ich Ruhe und bin bestens mir der Performance zufrieden.
Fahre den Dämpfer extrem selten mit Lockout und habe kaum verluste durch Wippen!


----------



## thomask (2. Mai 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve,
> die Vibrationen/das Quietschen der Bremsen (Hinten/ R1 160mm) gehen weg wenn die Bremsbeläge/Scheibe eingebremst sind!
> Das hat bei mir ca. 300 km gedauert....
> LG, G-K-R




Ist bei meinem Lux nicht der Fall. Vibration beim Bremsen auch nach 1000 km und 2/3 abgefahrenen Belägen. Beim mir hat sich (scheinbar durch die Vibrationen) eine Gelenkschraube gelockert. Die ist dann glücklicherweise am kleinen Kettenblatt geklemmt. Sonst hätte ich sie wohl verloren.


----------



## Alex_1976 (2. Mai 2010)

thomask schrieb:


> Beim mir hat sich (scheinbar durch die Vibrationen) eine Gelenkschraube gelockert. Die ist dann glücklicherweise am kleinen Kettenblatt geklemmt. Sonst hätte ich sie wohl verloren.




Ja, das Problem kenn ich auch, habe mir extra einen Schlüssel gekauft, mit dem ich schräg ansetzen kann zum festziehen, ohne die Kurbel entfernen zu müssen.


----------



## von dr alb ra (2. Mai 2010)

thomask schrieb:


> Ist bei meinem Lux nicht der Fall. Vibration beim Bremsen auch nach 1000 km und 2/3 abgefahrenen Belägen. Beim mir hat sich (scheinbar durch die Vibrationen) eine Gelenkschraube gelockert. Die ist dann glücklicherweise am kleinen Kettenblatt geklemmt. Sonst hätte ich sie wohl verloren.



Also ich fahr das Lux schon seit Sept. 2008 (ca.6500km) mit der Oro24 und seit diesem Jahr mit der R1 (180 v. / 160 h.). 
Hatte nie irgendwie Geräusche oder Vibrationen an der Bremse/Hinterbau... 
Vielleicht habe ich auch nur Glück mit dem Bike, ich denke auch wie Günther-Kette-R, einfach richtig einbremsen, dan funktioniert es.

Probleme mit lösenden Schrauben am Hinterbau hatte ich auch noch nicht.

schöne Grüße von dr alb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. Mai 2010)

Ich habe mit meinem LUX bisher keine Probleme mit Vibrationen. Verbaut habe ich die aktuelle MAGURA Marta mit 160er Scheiben. Könnte es bei Euch vielleicht an zu weich eingespeichten Laufrädern liegen?


----------



## thomask (2. Mai 2010)

alles schon probiert. jetzt bau ich mal koolstop beläge drauf. aber da ich ein paar haarrisse im rahmen entdeckt habe, werd ich es wohl eh einschicken werden.


----------



## chinne (5. Mai 2010)

Hi
Auch noch mal meinen Senf dazu. Das Experiment mit Avid Ultimate und Shimano Centerlock Scheibe ist endgültig gescheitert. 6 Loch Adapter und Original Avid G2 Scheiben hat auch am Voderrad das Brems Stottern beseitigt. G3 Centerlock mit Swissstop Belägen wird mein letzter Versuch sein auf die 6-loch Adapter zu verzichten. Erfahrungsbericht folgt.
Was mich interessieren würde wäre die Frage nach den Haarrissen im Weisen Rahmen von denen 'tomask' spricht. Noch bei jemand mit dem 2009 Lux die gleichen Probleme aufgetreten (Rahmen Traffic White)? 
Fahre mitlerweile auch den Dämpfer in Stufe 3 und nur im Gelände offen mit 12,5 bar Druck.
Gruß Chinne


----------



## Luzifer (31. Mai 2010)

Was wiegen denn Eure Luxe so ???
Ich dachte immer meins so um die 10kg - habs gestern gewogen, waren 11kg ! War schon was entäuscht...


----------



## Luzifer (31. Mai 2010)

Hier noch schnell die Teileliste:

Rahmen M (1760g)
Fox Rp23 (213g)
Fsa Steuersatz (65g)
SID Race (1450g)
LRS WheelsBike WB 4000 Superlight (1490g)
Speed King (1020g)
Schläuche (300g)
Avid Juicy Ultimate (666g)
XTR Kurbel (770g)
Pedale (352g)
X0 Schalter (195g)
XO Schaltwerk (197g)
XTR Umwerfer (148g)
Kette (304g)
F99 Vorbau (91g)
Lenker (119g)
P6 Carbon Sattelstütze (209g)
Sattel SLR (135g)
Flaschenhalter (40g)
Strebenschutz (20g)

Hätte nicht mit 11kg gerechnet - naja.


----------



## Quen (31. Mai 2010)

Also meins liegt momentan irgendwo bei ~9,8 - in Rahmengröße L.

Habe im Forum einen Aufbauthread, kannst da ja mal schauen was ich verbaut habe.

Zwischenzeitig wurden noch ein paar Teile ersetzt bzw. folgen in Kürze - poste dann bald auch mal ein Update.

Spontan stechen mir deine Reifen und Schläuche ins Auge... da kannst du mit wenig Geldeinsatz auf jeden Fall ordentlich sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigbastard (31. Mai 2010)

Luzifer schrieb:


> Hier noch schnell die Teileliste:
> 
> Rahmen M (1760g)
> Fox Rp23 (213g)
> ...



naja, du hast bei den teilen den angaben der hersteller vertraut, oder? 
weil: in "echt" sind zumindest diese teile schwerer als bei dir angegeben: rahmen, sid race, sattel, vorbau...

ich würde auch mal bei schläuchen und reifen und flaschenhalter anfangen.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (31. Mai 2010)

Salve,
im Auslieferungszustand hatte mein Lux MR 8.0  (M/weiss)) unter 10kg

zur Zeit hat es 
mit 2 Conti mountain king (anstelle von RR)
mit 2 Flaschenhaltern 
mit SIGMA ROX 9.0 plus Zubehör
mit 2 Ergo-Carbon-barends (anstelle der CANYON-Alu barends)
mit 2 SPD Pedalen
mit fizik nisine (anstelle des selle)

fette 11 kg....

Also habe ich das Gesamtgewicht reduziert

LG, G-K-R


----------



## LuxMr (2. Juni 2010)

Nabend die Herren,

mein Lux (M) wiegt mit Pedale rund 10.3 Kg... ist aber noch ausbaufähig


----------



## the donkey (2. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

meins wiegt 9,75Kg in L


----------



## bigbastard (2. Juni 2010)

9,0kg, allerdings nur größe S


----------



## Thomas W. (2. Juni 2010)

und die Teileliste?


----------



## rob acid (2. Juni 2010)

und meins mit viel mühe 9.8kg wenns denn mal fertig ist.ach so in XL.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. Juni 2010)

Ãber manche "Traumgewichte" kann ich nur staunen. Meins wiegt 10,6 kg ( mit einer neuen Soehnle 63200 Personenwaage Legno in 3 DurchgÃ¤ngen ermittelt ):

Rahmen âSâ
Fox RP23
FSA Steuersatz
SID Race mit Poplock 
NoTubes ZTR Alpine mit ACROS A-Hub .54 Naben und SAPIM CX-Ray Speichen
NoTube Felgenband + Milch
Rocket Ron 2.1 Evo
Racing Ralph 2.1 Evo
MAGURA Marta 2010 160/160
XTR Kurbel FC-M 970 ( 175 mm )
Crank Brothers SL Pedale
XTR Rapidfire SL-M 970 
XTR-Umwerfer
XT-Shadow Schaltwerk lang
XTR â Kette
Syntace F99 Vorbau ( 90 mm )
KCNC Bone Flat Scandium Lenker
ERGON GX1 Griffe 
KCNC Ti Pro Lite Scandium SattelstÃ¼tze 31,6mm / 400 mm lang
Selle Italia SLR Sattel
Tune WassertrÃ¤ger Carbonflaschenhalter
Strebenschutz âCANYONâ
Ciclosport CM 4.1
KCNC Schnellspanner

Trotzdem geht es ab wie ein Moped


----------



## bigbastard (4. Juni 2010)

Gianty schrieb:


> Über manche "Traumgewichte" kann ich nur staunen.



wie, traust du meinen angaben nicht über den weg  oder wie soll ich das verstehen? 

teileliste kommt mal, wenn ich zeit habe diese zu aktualisieren. fotos von meinem lux sind in meinem fotoalbum - die 9 kg beziehen sich übrigens auf die option mit "richtigen" reifen, so wie an den bildern hat das bike unter 8,9kg...


----------



## Zaphod1 (4. Juni 2010)

Bei eBay Österreich wird momentan ein Lux angeboten, was haltet ihr von dem Teil ? 
Es ist wohl ein 2008er Rahmen (?). 











Schwanke jetzt zwischen dem Radon Skeen (leider verpasse ich wohl die -15% Aktion dieses Wochenende), dem Nerve XC 8.0 (wäre eher ein gemütliches Bike) und dem Lux MR. 

Beim Lux hab ich Bedenken, da manche hier ein Wippen unter Kettenzug haben. Andererseits wären ~ 10kg ein gute Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf_g (4. Juni 2010)

Gianty,

also das frage ich mich auch  vielleicht ist ja meine Waage defekt 

Mein Lux wiegt fahrfertig 10,9 kg (Rahmen: M) ...und das mit kompl. XTR, Ritchey WCS Carbon Komponenten, leichte Laufräder 1390 g. na gut die FOX Federgabel ist mit 1750g. recht schwer...

schönen Gruß


----------



## Quen (4. Juni 2010)

Zaphod1 schrieb:


> Bei eBay Österreich wird momentan ein Lux angeboten, was haltet ihr von dem Teil ?
> Es ist wohl ein 2008er Rahmen (?).
> 
> 
> ...


Die Modelle mit den silbernen Ausfallenden sollen beim Bremen Vibrationen haben.

Dies wurde meine ich beim 2009er Modell umgestellt.

Das mit den Vibrationen kannst du auch hier im Forum nachlesen - daher würde ich von diesem Modell Abstand nehmen.

Schau doch mal bei Canyon in (Online-Outlet) ob du da evtl. noch einen Rahmen aus 2009 bekommst.

Edit: ich fahre mein Lux sehr race-lastig - ich kann mit Plattform absolut kein Wippen o.ä. feststellen.

Aber: das Lux ist eine reine Race-Karre! Da gehts aber gut ab!

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. Juni 2010)

bigbastard schrieb:


> wie, traust du meinen angaben nicht über den weg  oder wie soll ich das verstehen?



Doch doch! 

Nur meins ist einfach nicht so leicht 
Ich habe jetzt mit 3 Waagen gewogen und es bleibt einfach dabei. Vielleicht drückt meine Frau von hinten etwas nach...


----------



## Luzifer (4. Juni 2010)

ralf_g schrieb:


> Gianty,
> 
> also das frage ich mich auch  vielleicht ist ja meine Waage defekt
> 
> ...



Meins ist auch ziemlich genau 10,9 kg (M) schwer, mein Laufradsatz wiegt etwa 1690 g und meine Gabel um die 1460 g. Hast Du mal`ne Teileliste ?


----------



## chinne (8. Juni 2010)

Hi
11 kg +/- 200g scheinen ja ein beliebter Wert zu sein. Meins wiegt auch ungefähr 11kg.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. Juni 2010)

Wo kommen denn bloß die Differenzen her? Wenn man sich die Gewichte anschaut, sind es bis zu 1,5 kg 

Ich bin sicherlich kein Grammfuchser, aber interessieren würde es mich schon


----------



## Quen (8. Juni 2010)

Hier 100g, da 50g, ... auf der anderen Seite, hier ne Alu-Schraube, da ne Titan-Schraube.

So einfach ist das!


----------



## the donkey (8. Juni 2010)

Gianty schrieb:


> Wo kommen denn bloß die Differenzen her? Wenn man sich die Gewichte anschaut, sind es bis zu 1,5 kg
> 
> Ich bin sicherlich kein Grammfuchser, aber interessieren würde es mich schon



Ich bin auch am nachdenken wenn ich Deine Angaben so sehe.
Wenn ich meins an die Kernwaage häng kommen in ähnlicher Ausstattung
9,78 kg raus, aber in L.
Muß glaub nochmal nachwiegen


----------



## bigbastard (8. Juni 2010)

So, hier mal eine Teileliste mit Grammangaben für alle Zweifler dieses Landes....

Nahezu alle Schrauben am Bike sind durch Titan oder Aluschrauben ersetzt worden (im Detail liegt des Rätsels Lösung...) 

Rahmen Canyon Lux incl. Dämpfer  2071
Gabel Gabelkonus 10
Gabel Steuersatzkappe Carbon  9
Gabel Pace RC39 1380
Vorderrad A2Z mit FRM XMD333 615
Hinterrad A2Z mit FRM XMD333 728
Felgenband Maxxis Felgenband 15
Schnellspanner KCNC Schnellspanner 46
Vorbau Syntace F99  96
Lenker Mortop Earldome 28,6 90
Griffe Schaumgriffe 13
Bar Ends Smica 3d forged gekürzt  47,5
Steuersatz 75
Flaschenhalter Karbon Lite 22
Sattel Selle Italia Kit Carbonio Flow 124
Sattelstütze  New Ultimate Carbon 31,6 x 330 132
Sattelklemme Coparni Eigenbau 7
Kurbel Shimano XTR mit FRM 42 32 22 730
Kette KMC 10 SL 222
Umwerfer XTR 900  122
Pedale Xpedo MF 1A 218
Schaltwerk Shimano XTR 972 Shadow  179
Kassette XTR 960 11-32 237
Schläuche Maxxis Flyweight 190
Reifen vorne Rocket Ron 2,1 394
Reifen hinten Racing Ralph 2,1 422
Bremsen Formula R1 Carbon 335
Bremsen PM/IS Adapter mit Titan/Aluschrauben 46
Bremsen Hope 160/160 173
Schalthebel SEC 9fach 124
Zughüllen Alligator 60
Kettenschutz Schlauch 15
Tacho Hac 5 80

Gesamtgewicht laut Tabelle 9027,5

Laut Waage wiegt das Bike so 9100g. 


Mit einem aktuellen Foto kann ich nicht dienen, aber hier mal eines von vor ca. 2 Monaten...






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich in den Spiegel schaue sehe ich noch Potential....

Die Summe der sog. "Kleinigkeiten" darf man sicherlich nicht unterschätzen. Da ich es mit dem Leichtbau aber nicht übertreiben will wird das Gewicht akzeptiert und das Bike so wie es ist über die Trails gejagt. 

Es fährt sich auch mit etwas Speck auf den Rippen einfach 

@bigbastard:

Ein schönes Bike !


----------



## Luzifer (10. Juni 2010)

Hier und da ein paar Gramm weniger (hab mal alles unnötige abgeschraubt), leichtere Schläuche rein. Naja - FF drauf (lagen schon lange rum), und schon bin ich auch bei genau 10 kg. Hat mich bisher keinen Cent gekostet !
Ich denke da ist noch Potenzial...


----------



## goremotel (30. Juni 2010)

Ok, wenn man das Gewicht seines Bikes "drücken" will, dann geht das natürlich super mit leichten Reifen (und Schläuchen). Aber was, wenn diese dann nicht mehr alltagstauglich sind? (Der FF geht ja nun wirklich nur im Trockenen oder auf dem Weg zur Eisdiele...) Oder fahrt ihr eure Geräte nur ab und zu mal aus, unter günstigsten Umständen?


----------



## bigbastard (30. Juni 2010)

goremotel schrieb:


> Ok, wenn man das Gewicht seines Bikes "drücken" will, dann geht das natürlich super mit leichten Reifen (und Schläuchen). Aber was, wenn diese dann nicht mehr alltagstauglich sind? (Der FF geht ja nun wirklich nur im Trockenen oder auf dem Weg zur Eisdiele...) Oder fahrt ihr eure Geräte nur ab und zu mal aus, unter günstigsten Umständen?



es gibt noch 100 andere stellen an denen man das gewicht drücken kann ohne so viele fahrtechnische kompromisse wie bei den reifen eingehen zu müssen. sicher, nur fürs foto ist reifenwechseln halt die kostengünstigste variante!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. Juni 2010)

Mein LUX wiegt 10,6 kg, mein CF-Hardtail 8,9 kg. 

Auf 3 Hausrunden bin ich jedes mal mit dem LUX schneller als mit dem Hardtail. Daher sehe ich persönlich das Gewicht nicht soo kritisch. 

Was nutzt mir der Leichtbau, wenn mir wie vor kurzem beim Marathon der Hinterreifen auf beiden Seiten aufgeschlitzt wird? Und ich war bis da hin so gut unterwegs... 

Hauptsache wir haben Spaß beim biken


----------



## Groudon (30. Juni 2010)

Das ist wie bei Conti SS und Prot. Die Zeit, die man mit dem Prot. vlt langsamer ist wiegt ein Platten sicher mehr wie auf, wenn man einen haben sollte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## th_werner (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Lux 9.0 zu kaufen. Ich bin aber noch sehr unsicher bei der Rahmengröße. Ich bin 186cm mit 86cm Schrittlänge. Das PPS spuckt einen Rahmen in Größe M aus. Wenn ich die Schrittlänge auf 87cm vergrößere schaltet es um auf Größe L. Bin verunsichert, da ich in einem Test gelesen habe, dass der Rahmen klein ausfällt?
Wer hat ähnliche Proportionen und kann mir eine Empfehlung geben. Einsatzgebiet eher sportlich.
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
tom


----------



## Luzifer (5. Juli 2010)

Nimm L !
Ich bin 174 und mir passt der M Rahmen wie angegossen (ist also auf keinen Fall zu groß).


----------



## the donkey (6. Juli 2010)

Hi,  

ich habe dieselbe Größe und Schrittlänge.
Fahre das Lux in L und kommen bestens damit zurecht.


Hab meins jetzt auf Sram XX umgebaut!


----------



## Quen (6. Juli 2010)

th_werner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Lux 9.0 zu kaufen. Ich bin aber noch sehr unsicher bei der Rahmengröße. Ich bin 186cm mit 86cm Schrittlänge. Das PPS spuckt einen Rahmen in Größe M aus. Wenn ich die Schrittlänge auf 87cm vergrößere schaltet es um auf Größe L. Bin verunsichert, da ich in einem Test gelesen habe, dass der Rahmen klein ausfällt?
> Wer hat ähnliche Proportionen und kann mir eine Empfehlung geben. Einsatzgebiet eher sportlich.
> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
> tom


Hi,

habe auch ähnliche Daten, fahre ebenfalls "L" in einer sehr sportlichen Variante. Passt wie angegossen (nun leider verletzungsbedingt sehr lange nicht  )

M würde dir definitiv zu klein sein! Zumal da das Steuerrohr auch sehr kurz ist. Das Rahmendreieck ist bei beiden gleich, lediglich das Sitzrohr mit der Querstrebe ist länger! Also gefühlt hast du eh einen "Mini-Rahmen".  Länger ist der "L" natürlich auch, aber der ist super von der Geometrie.

Viel Spaß mit der Rakete!

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## bigbastard (6. Juli 2010)

the donkey schrieb:


> Hab meins jetzt auf Sram XX umgebaut!



ich war der meinung, die xx kurbel hat beim lux nicht platz?


----------



## Cortezsi (6. Juli 2010)

the donkey schrieb:


> Hab meins jetzt auf Sram XX umgebaut!



Wie das? Wie hast Du das gemacht, gabs keine Probleme?


----------



## the donkey (6. Juli 2010)

Der Umbau war kein Thema!
Hab zwar keine XX Kurbel aber mit der hätte es auch getan weil es eine Variante mit einem anderen Q Faktor gibt und paßt das auch.
Ich mir einfach eine FSA K-Force 2 Kurbel genommen( gefiel mir zudem auch besser als die XX) und mit den anderen Bauteilen einer XX verbaut.
Kein Streifen  oder andere Probleme.
Sämtliche Gänge lassen sich problemlos schalten

Und das Beste daran ist, daß das Lux jetzt noch geiler abgeht als vorher schon!


----------



## Cortezsi (6. Juli 2010)

@the donkey:
Lockere Aktion


----------



## the donkey (6. Juli 2010)

Werde demnächst noch aktuelle Bilder einstellen, den die in meinem Album sind recht alt!


----------



## the donkey (10. Juli 2010)

So jetzt mit Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. Juli 2010)

Sehr hübsches Bike  !


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (10. November 2010)

Salve,
sehr schlankes Rad
Sollte meins auch mal entschlacken...

LG, GKR


----------



## LuxMr (12. November 2010)

Nabend, 

wollte den Thread mal wieder mit leben füllen... Wie ist eure Session mit dem Lux gelaufen? Seid ihr immer noch zufrieden, wie seid ihr mit euren Einstellungen zurechtgekommen und was habt ihr so unter den Stollen genommen.

Ich Fang dann mal an: Also, ich muss sagen das ich sehr zufrieden bin mit meinem Lux. Bis jetzt hat das Bike alle meine Erwartungen übertroffen. Bin mit dem Rad auf ca. 2500 Km (mehr war zeitlich einfach nicht drin) und Rund 15000 Hm gekommen. Habe in meiner Region NRW diverse Touren und CTF's gefahren, den Ruhrbike Marathon und zu guter Letzt noch einen gepflegten Urlaub an der Zugspitzarena in Lermoos. Das Lux lies sich in allen Situation sehr gut fahren und an den Einstellungen musste ich über die Session nichts korrigieren.  

Hier ein bisschen was zu meinen Einstellungen:
Dämpferdruck 12,5 bar ca. 15% SAG, fahre in mit ProPedal in Stellung 2 und nur offen wenn es Bergab und/oder ruppig zugeht.Des weiteren habe ich mir einen neuen Satz Reifen gegönnt, und nach 4500 Km (mit vom alten Rad übernommen) war das auch notwendig. Habe mir die neuen Conti' s X- King 2.2 zugelegt und muss sagen das der Reifen für dieses Speed orientierte Bike eine echte Bereicherung ist. Bin sehr angetan...

Habe aber auch ein negatives Erlebnis zu berichten. Eine Schraube an der Umlenkwippe (Lager) hinter der Kurbel hat sich gelöst und mein Rahmen wurde dadurch leicht beschädigt. Ursache: zu geringer Anteil an Schraubensicherung. Habe darauf hin mit Canyon Kontakt aufgenommen, dass Rad nach Terminabstimmung nach Koblenz gebracht und es überprüfen lassen. Nach einer Woche konnte ich es wieder abholen. Alles i.O., Canyon hat es Instand gesetzt und alle Lager und Schrauben erneuert. Und das alles auf Gewährleistung !!! Mann hört ja sehr viel über Canyon was den Service und die Erreichbarkeit angeht, muss aber sagen lief alles Top (habe auch nichts anderes erwartet)!

So, und nun weiter mit der Vorbereitung für 2011... das 24h Rennen in Duisburg wartet...

Gruss
LuxMr


----------



## Jobici (13. November 2010)

Hallo
Bzgl. deines Problems mit der losen Schraube der Umlenkwippe - ich habe das auch oefters - einziger Schaden war bei mir aber 'nur' ein zerstoertes kleines Kettenblatt. 
Was genau war die leichte Beschaedigung des Rahmens?
ciao
Jo


----------



## bigbastard (13. November 2010)

hallo,
ja genau die schraube hatte sich bei mir auch gelöst!!! 
zum glück nur ganz leicht, es fühlte sich beim fahren an als ob was an der hinterradnabe gebrochen an. 
wenn das so ist,werd ich mal die kurbel abmontieren und die schraube besser sichern.


----------



## Quen (13. November 2010)

Hatte ich auch


----------



## LuxMr (13. November 2010)

Jobici schrieb:


> Hallo
> Bzgl. deines Problems mit der losen Schraube der Umlenkwippe - ich habe das auch oefters - einziger Schaden war bei mir aber 'nur' ein zerstoertes kleines Kettenblatt.
> Was genau war die leichte Beschaedigung des Rahmens?
> ciao
> Jo



Moin,

durch die Bewegungen der Wippe, sind kleine Ausbrüche am Rahmen und der Wippe entstanden (siehe beigefügtes Bild). Diese wurden nach Angaben durch Canyon ausgebessert und lackiert. Der Techniker hat mir das so erklärt, dass der Rahmen mehrere Schichten, uneranderm eine Art Spachtelschicht hat, und diese wurde beschädigt. Das Carbon an sich in seiner Struktur war soweit in Ordnung. Somit wurde halt, wie schon gesagt, die Stelle ausgebessert. Kannst es so ohne weiteres nicht mehr erkennen. Ist echt gut geworden...


----------



## LuxMr (13. November 2010)

Hi ich noch mal,

anbei noch ein paar Bilder...
Beim Bild No. 12 nicht erschrecken! Dies wurde mit einem Photoendoskop aufgenommen. Evtl. müsst ihr es ein wenig verkleinern um es zu schärfen... Bei der Schraube, wie zu erkennen, wurde nicht genug Schraubensicherung verwendet.


----------



## Jobici (13. November 2010)

Alles klar, danke - an der Stelle ist die Wippe bei mir auch ganz aufgerauht... werde ich bei naechster Gelegenheit dann mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen und mit Loctite nicht geizen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0711 (14. November 2010)

Hallo
Ich wollte mich hier auch mal zu Wort melden und nachdem ich auch per PN darauf hingewiesen wurde, möchte ich euch mein Lux nicht vorenthalten und vielleicht ist ja für den ein oder anderen auch was interessantes bei meinem Umbau dabei:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=493304

Für Anregungen, Angebote über Gebrauchtparts oder ähnliches bin ich dankbar. Natürlich werden die Teile, welche ich austausche auch sofort verkauft. Also sollte jemand Interesse haben -> PN.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Fridosw (6. Dezember 2010)

Mal eine Reifenfrage an die LUX-Fahrer:
Wiieviel Platz bietet denn der Hinterbau hinsichtlich der Reifenbreite ?

Auch wenn es wegen des höheren Rollwiderstands etwas unsinnig ist, wäre es theoretisch möglich einen breitbauenden 2.3 oder 2.4 Reifen mit einer entsprechenden Felgenbreite zu montieren oder ist mit den manchmal verwendeten 2.2 Schluß ?

Könnte ja zumindest etwas mehr Komfort geben, oder ?

Gruß
Fridosw


----------



## Xplosion51 (6. Dezember 2010)

http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/article.html?supportcenter_articles_id=173&action=searchResult


----------



## Fridosw (7. Dezember 2010)

@ Xplosion51

Danke für den Link. Schon waren alle Fragen beantwortet.


----------



## MTB-OE (7. Dezember 2010)

Hallo!

Kurze Frage in die Runde: Was habt Ihr für Erfahrungen mit euren Rahmen bezüglich Alterung gemacht?

Mein Lux ist jetzt zwei Jahre alt, sodass die Anbauteile aus der Garantie fallen und ich war dieses Jahr leider nur vier Tage im Harz und habe nur ein Rennen gefahren, deswegen überlege ich, ob ich das Rad deswegen überhaupt zur Jahreswartung schicke. 

Die 6-Jahre-Rahmengarantie wäre dann weg, aber man hätte sich die Wartung und die Verpackungsarie usw. gespart. Was würdet Ihr machen? Habt Ihr schon mal die Rahmengarantie in Anspruch genommen? 

Sportliche Grüße

Oliver


----------



## ChrizZZz (7. Dezember 2010)

Definitiv hinschicken!
4 Jahre sind noch verdammt lang 

Wenn man das im Vorhinein plant, anruft und ne ungefähre Zeit weiss
klappt das auch normalerweise. Wenn nicht jetzt..wann dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stingbuddy (27. Dezember 2011)

hallo zusammen,
sollte jemand sein lux bzw nur seinen rahmen in größe l verkaufen, dann bitte bescheid geben.
vielen dank.


----------



## lordbauer (19. August 2012)

Hallo,

Da ich gerade am überlegen bin das aktuelle Lux 9.0 zu kaufen würde mich mal Meinungen dazu interessieren. 

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2552

Beim Monarch XX Dämpfer gibt es ja wohl keine Plattform mehr. Sondern man kann vom Lenker aus sperren. Denke aber ohne Plattform wird's eher schwieriger ein gutes Setup zu finden, oder?

Und der Rahmen wurde leicht modifiziert zwischen 2010 und 2011. Weiß jemand warum? Eventuell wegen dem Wippen?

Gruß


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (19. August 2012)

Salve!
Schickes bike mit feiner Ausstattung! Und auch der Monarch XX sollte sich doch einstellen lassen, über das rote Rädchen zB...
Leider finde ich auf die Schnelle keine Infos!
Also mir gefällt das LUX immer noch...

LG, GKR


----------



## lordbauer (19. August 2012)

Hallo,

Beim Alten Monarch gabs wohl eine richtige Plattform. Also Stufe 1,2,3. Bei dem XX gibt's dafür (wohl) den Hebel am Lenker. Voll Sperren oder eben offen. 

Ist schon jemand das 2012 Lux Gefahren. Wie sind die Erfahrungen?


----------



## Thomas W. (20. August 2012)

gibt es 2013 noch das LUX ??


----------



## lordbauer (2. September 2012)

Hallo Lux-Fahrer,

Ich gehöre jetzt auch zur Lux-Truppe (9.0 Team 2012). Bin jetzt vier mal gefahren und bin sehr zufrieden. Ist genau das was ich brauche. Speed satt .


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (2. September 2012)

Salve!
Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit dem Lux! IMHO ein besonders bike
LG GKR


----------



## lordbauer (7. September 2012)

Hallo,

Von jetzt die ersten Touren gefahren. Und bei allen so um die 4-5 km/h im Durchschnitt schneller. Man ist das geil 
Für mich ein sehr gutes Bike.


----------



## lordbauer (5. Oktober 2012)

Hier mal ein Bild vom Bike


----------



## LuxMr (6. Oktober 2012)

schönes Bike, gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oates (6. Oktober 2012)

lordbauer schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild vom Bike
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 238732


Eine echte Rennmaschine .4-5 km/h schneller? Dakar dein Adrenalin wohl noch etwas zu hoch. Aber 1 km/h als zum Beispiel mit dem Nerve XC halte ich durchaus für realistisch


----------



## lordbauer (6. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

Doch ich bin 4-5km/h im Durchschnitt schneller. Zeichne jede Tour mit dem Garmin Edge auf. Sind auch 5kg Unterschied zum alten Fahrrad.


----------



## Oates (6. Oktober 2012)

5kg sind aber auch happig. Was hast du denn vorher für ein bike?


----------



## lordbauer (6. Oktober 2012)

Ein Ghost AMR Midseason. Alleine die Nobby Nics machen da schon 0,5 kg aus.


----------



## LuxMr (6. Oktober 2012)

der unterschied zu meinen alten HT waren ~1 -1,2 km/h


----------



## lordbauer (6. Oktober 2012)

Und wie hoch war der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen dem Lux und deinem HT?


----------



## LuxMr (6. Oktober 2012)

ungefähr 1Kg


----------



## lordbauer (6. Oktober 2012)

Dann passt es ja. 

Auf jeden Fall ein tolles Rad. Und da man mit dem 2012 auch den Dämpfer vom Lenker aus komplett sperren kann, gibts das Problem mit dem Wippen auch nicht mehr. Habe meine Dämpfer jetzt bei 20% Sag beim Abfahren und beim hochfahren Sperre ich ihn einfach.


----------



## LuxMr (6. Oktober 2012)

dem kann ich nur beipflichten... habe meins als Rahmenset gekauft und selber aufgebaut. Habe es nie bereut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin vor 2 Wochen als Einzelstarter ein 6h-Rennen mit meinem LUX gefahren 

Es war traumhaft und vor allem in den teils arg verblockten Abfahrten eine Wonne 

In den Anstiegen den Dämpfer geschlossen und ich hatte ein HT.

Ich fahre es sehr gerne und ziehe es bei schnellen Marathons dem HT vor.

Ich finde es schade, dass es nicht mehr angeboten wird - aber ich habe ja eins


----------



## Oates (6. Oktober 2012)

lordbauer schrieb:


> Dann passt es ja.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall ein tolles Rad. Und da man mit dem 2012 auch den Dämpfer vom Lenker aus komplett sperren kann, gibts das Problem mit dem Wippen auch nicht mehr. Habe meine Dämpfer jetzt bei 20% Sag beim Abfahren und beim hochfahren Sperre ich ihn einfach.



Sorry aber was bedeutet 20% SAG


----------



## lordbauer (6. Oktober 2012)

Sag:

Auch als Negativfederweg bezeichnet. Der Weg, den die Gabel bei statischer Belastung allein durch das Gewicht des Fahrers beim ruhigen Sitzen im Sattel eintaucht. Um diesen Betrag kann die Gabel  etwa beim Durchfahren von Schlaglöchern  noch ausfedern, ohne dass der Reifen den Bodenkontakt verliert.


----------



## Oates (6. Oktober 2012)

lordbauer schrieb:


> Sag:
> 
> Auch als Negativfederweg bezeichnet. Der Weg, den die Gabel bei statischer Belastung allein durch das Gewicht des Fahrers beim ruhigen Sitzen im Sattel eintaucht. Um diesen Betrag kann die Gabel  etwa beim Durchfahren von Schlaglöchern  noch ausfedern, ohne dass der Reifen den Bodenkontakt verliert.



Danke wieder etwas schlauer. Wie kommst du mit den Kettenblättern 42/28 klar. Ab 18% Steigung wird's bei mir schwierig


----------



## lordbauer (6. Oktober 2012)

Ne das passt bei mir. Das steilste Stück bei uns hat ca 21%. Da komme ich noch hoch. Aber man muss halt ganz schön pressen. 

Werde das Lux nächstes Jahr mal mit nach Tramin (Südtirol) nehmen. Mal sehen wie es sich schlägt. Für Südtirol überlege ich mir bei der Kurbel auf 39/26 zu gehen. 

Gruß


----------



## lordbauer (6. Oktober 2012)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade, dass es nicht mehr angeboten wird - aber ich habe ja eins



Noch kann man es kaufen:

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2552


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. Oktober 2012)

Sorry! Damit war gemeint " ...dass es ab Modelljahr 2013 nicht mehr angeboten wird..."


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (6. Oktober 2012)

Salve!
Schickes bike! Aber der Preis, boah, das 2009er Lux MR 8.0 (für 2700 EUR) war ähnlich ausgestattet...
Egal, viel Spaß mit dem bike...

LG, GKR


----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. Oktober 2012)

Da ist das hier noch 500gr. leichter - aber mit allem drum und dran ( Pedale, Flaschenhalter ).






Hauptsache wir haben Spaß mit unserem LUX


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (6. Oktober 2012)

Salve!

Super bike in weiss
Und feine Teile: ick erkenne u.a. ZTR Alpine u. speedneedle
Klasse Gewicht
Hier meins in action:




LG, GKR


----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. Oktober 2012)

JAAA! So muss es bewegt werden 

Nice 

Zum Glück hast Du den Lenker und die Bremse nicht erkannt....die versteck ich auch immer vor meiner Frau!


----------



## Oates (7. Oktober 2012)

:





Gianty schrieb:


> Sorry! Damit war gemeint " ...dass es ab Modelljahr 2013 nicht mehr angeboten wird..."



Das macht es nur noch wertvoller. Ferrari F40 wird auch nicht mehr gebaut


----------



## Pordus (7. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe mein Lux seit März diesen Jahres und die komplette Saison gefahren. Daher jetzt die Frage an diejenigen, die das Rad schon länger nutzen: Gibt es irgendwelche typischen Schwächen, die ich mir bei der Materialpflege (Bolzen/Lager) im Winter genauer ansehen muss?

Bin selbst bisher mit dem Rahmen sehr zufrieden. Hat optisch bisher äußerst wenig Verschleiß.


----------



## shootingpauli (7. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

nun habe ich ein paar km und hm mit meinem im Juni diesen Jahres gekauften Lux Mr 9.0 Team hinter mir und mÃ¶chte an dieser Stelle meinen "Senf" zu diesem Bike und Canyon abgeben.

Das Negative zuerst:
Wie bereits erwÃ¤hnt, habe ich das Bike im Juni 2012 zu einem Preis von â¬ 3.999,- erstanden, funktionstÃ¼chtig und fahrbereit war es allerdings erst Ende August, wo es das selbe Rad bereits fÃ¼r einen Preis von â¬ 3.599,- gegeben hat.
Beim Auspacken und nach der Montage stellte ich folgende MÃ¤ngel fest:
gerissene Speiche am VR
Lackschaden an der Federgabel
im Lieferumfang war nicht jener Sattel wie auf der HP abgebildet
Vorderbremse zeigte keine Wirkung

Der andere Sattel war ok, der Selle Italia war im Lieferumfang angegeben. Der Lackschaden war fÃ¼r mich nicht das Problem, werden ja sicher noch ein paar dazukommen. Bei einem HÃ¤ndler lieÃ ich die Speiche tauschen und die Bremse entlÃ¼ften. 

Das Negative an dieser Sache war einzig und allein das Kundenservice. Auch Firmen in dieser GrÃ¶Ãenordnung sollten nicht ihre FlexibilitÃ¤t verlieren und Reklamationen mit Standardemails und Standardbonusgutschriften behandeln. Nach Androhung eines KaufrÃ¼cktritts wurde meine Bonusgutschrift verdoppelt. Diese EntschÃ¤digung ist jedoch lachhaft, speziell da das Bike unmittelbar danach um â¬ 400,- gÃ¼nstiger zu haben war. Selbst von meiner versprochenen Bonusgutschrift auf meinem Kundenkonto, war bei meiner letzten Bestellung nichts zu spÃ¼ren...
Weitere Details in Sachen Canyon Kundenservice erspare ich euch lieber. 
Auch ich bin im Bereich Service und Reklamation tÃ¤tig, wÃ¼rde ich mir diese Vorgehensweise aneignen, ich wÃ¤re bald arbeitslos. 

Nach meiner zweiten Ausfahrt verlieÃ mich meine Magura MT8 wiederum. Beim selbststÃ¤ndigen entlÃ¼ften stellte ich den Grund fest. Seit Auslieferung fehlte ein wichtiger O-Ring. O-Ring bestellt, eingebaut, entlÃ¼ftet. Siehe da, die Bremse funktioniert 

Wegen meiner "Fully"-Unerfahrenheit entdeckte ich erst bei einer weiteren Tour, dass sich mein DÃ¤mpfer stÃ¤ndig selbst verriegelte. DÃ¤mpfer abmontiert, eingeschickt zur Reparatur, nach ca. 6 Wochen !!!!!! neuen DÃ¤mpfer erhalten, eingebaut und siehe da, es funktioniert 

Jetzt habe ich ein Bike mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin und mir jede nur erdenkliche Stunde stehle um auf den Berg zu kommen.  Bergauf wird vorne und hinten gesperrt, dass Teil geht ab wie eine Rakete! Bergab ist es fÃ¼r mich als ehemaliger Hardtailfahrer nur noch ein GenuÃ. Es ist ein GefÃ¼hl wie fliegen 

Die anfÃ¤nglichen technischen Probleme sehe ich jetzt Positiv. Ich habe das am Bike schrauben fÃ¼r mich als Hobby entdeckt und mÃ¶chte mir soviel Wissen wie mÃ¶glich aneignen. Nicht das ich wieder einmal zwei Monate auf eine Reparatur warten muss 

Vielleicht kann mir noch jemand seine Erfahrung mit der SID XX Worldcup Federgabel mitteilen. Bin mir nÃ¤mlich noch immer nicht schlÃ¼ssig wie der Negativdruck im VerhÃ¤ltnis zum Positivdruck stehen soll.

Mit besten GrÃ¼Ãen aus Tirol


----------



## lordbauer (7. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

Echt ärgerlich mit dem Service von Canyon. Ich persönlich habe bisher relativ gute Erfahrungen mit dem Service gemacht. 

Bei dem Negativdruck kommt es halt drauf an wie du fahren möchtest. Vereinfacht kann man sagen, um so höher der Druck in der Negativkammer umso sensibler wird deine Gabel. Sehr hoher Druck in der Negativkammer bedeutet somit, daß schon kleine Unebenheiten zum einfedern führen. Erst mal positiv aber im Gegenzug fängt die Gabel an zu wippen zum Beispiel beim Wiegetritt. 

Ich stelle die Gabel meist recht sensibel ein (höherer Druck in der Negativkammer als in der Positivkammer) und Sperre Die Gabel dann vom Lenker aus wenn es wippig wird. 

Gruß


----------



## Pordus (7. Oktober 2012)

Hihi, das kommt mir alles sehr bekannt vor. Wir haben damals gleich zwei Lux gekauft und persönlich in Koblenz abgeholt. Es gab nicht einen Cent Rabatt - noch nicht einmal ein Trinkflasche bekamen wir kostenlos dazu. Und wir haben über 8000 EUR im Laden gelassen!

Statt dessen war auch der falsche Sattel montiert und die Ergon-Sättel wurden erst nach 3 Monaten nachgeliefert. Die MT8 wurden an beiden Bikes undicht, was ebenfalls nur durch Eigeninitative behoben werden konnte, da keine Flexibilität im Service vorhanden war.

Auch wegen dieser Erfahrungen hatte ich die Frage speziell nach den Langzeiterfahrungen mit dem Rahmen gestellt, um zu wissen was da noch kommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (7. Oktober 2012)

Pordus schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Lux seit März diesen Jahres und die komplette Saison gefahren. Daher jetzt die Frage an diejenigen, die das Rad schon länger nutzen: Gibt es irgendwelche typischen Schwächen, die ich mir bei der Materialpflege (Bolzen/Lager) im Winter genauer ansehen muss?
> 
> Bin selbst bisher mit dem Rahmen sehr zufrieden. Hat optisch bisher äußerst wenig Verschleiß.


Salve!
Also ich achte darauf, dass die Gelenklager leicht-gängig bleiben! Das war es schon
LG, GKR


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (7. Oktober 2012)

Pordus schrieb:


> Hihi, das kommt mir alles sehr bekannt vor. Wir haben damals gleich zwei Lux gekauft und persönlich in Koblenz abgeholt. Es gab nicht einen Cent Rabatt - noch nicht einmal ein Trinkflasche bekamen wir kostenlos dazu. Und wir haben über 8000 EUR im Laden gelassen!


Der Hammer
Da lob ich mir meine hiesigen Händler...
Ausnahme vom persönlichen Einkauf: das LUX, dass mußte ich einfach haben...

LG, GKR


----------



## von dr alb ra (10. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Ihr Luxianer...zur Langzeiterfahrung (ca. 12 000 Km),

ich fahr das Bike schon seit September 2008 und muß festellen das es für ein Fully recht wartungsarm ist.

Was bei mir mal gewechselt worden ist, war die GE-Sitzstrebe. Weil es Vibrationen beim Bremsen gab wurde diese 2009 in einem Garantiefall ausgetauscht.

Bei mir verschlissen die Dämpferbuchsen jedes Jahr, weil das mir zublöd wurde lies ich mir ein Nadellager einpressen. Das hat zwei Vorteile, es ist langlebiger und das Ansprechverhalten vom Dämpfer wird sensibler (kein Losbrechmoment mehr).

Ich habe im Winter 2011/12 auch die Radial-Gelenklager (Haubtschwingenlager) ausgetauscht. Da sie nach 3 1/2 Jahren seitliches Spiel hatten. Mein Tip, besorgt euch höherwertigere Lager im Fachhandel und verwendet zum Einbau nicht soviel / keinen Schraubensicherungslack, ich hatte massive Probleme die alten Lager zu entfernen.

Mein Fazit zu diesem Rahmen, er ist gut Verarbeitet und die Lager müssen halt nach einer gewissen Zeit erneuert werden.

Schöne Grüße 
Von der Alb


----------



## lala-man (8. November 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe gerade Probleme mit den M8-Gewinden des Hauptschwingenlagers.
Die GE8UK Gelenklager wollte ich zum vierten Mal wechseln da der Hinterbau mal wieder Spiel aufwies. Vlt habe ich dieses mal zu lange damit gewartet. -Jedenfalls hat sich beim Ausbau der Lager gezeigt, dass die Gewinde im Rahmen ausgelutscht sind. Montiert habe ich sie immer mit 24Nm. Ich denke der Wert ist korrekt, aber klärt mich bitte auf falls dieser nicht stimmt.
Ich prüfe regelmäßig das Anzugsmoment der Schrauben und locker waren sie nie, was das Auslutschen hätte erklären können.
Jetzt bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig, als die Gewinde auszubohren und Gewindeeinsätze ala BaerCoil oder falls das nicht reicht BaerFix einzudrehen.
Meiner Meinung nach ist das Material, in das das Gewinde geschnitten ist, zu weich (Alu).

LUX_MR_2008 ca.15000Km ich ca. 80Kilo

Falls jmd andere Ideen außer Flüssigmetall hat, bitte her damit.

Gruß


----------



## Soonwaldler (8. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 
kann mir jemand spontan den Durchmesser vom Gabelschaft des LUX MR sagen ?

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## lala-man (8. November 2012)

Wenn du den Steurohrdurchmesser meinst, hat dieser den Standart. 1 1/8â³ ( ein-ein-achtel zoll)


----------



## Soonwaldler (8. November 2012)

vielen Dank!


----------



## esprit70 (12. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen 

Gibt jemanden der ein XL fährt bei 1,84m Körpergröße ... Schätze einfach mal dass der XL rahmen so groß ist !!!!!! Oder .


----------



## lordbauer (12. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

Fähre Größe M bei 1,82.

Aber die Körpergröße ist ja nur ein Faktor. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esprit70 (12. Januar 2013)

Bei CF fahre ich auch wenn. Xl kommt mit Mega groß vor !!!!


----------



## Jokie030 (19. Januar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe hier im Forum schon lange die interessanten Beiträge verfolgt und habe mich nun entschlossen auch zu Wort zumelden. Ende letzten Jahres habe ich das Lux MR 9.0 Team erworben und bin mit der Größe M bei 185cm Körpergröße vollkommen zufrieden. 

"Kleine" Bikes haben für mich ein aktiveres Handling....


----------



## lordbauer (19. Januar 2013)

Hallo Jokie 030. 

Welche Schrittlänge hast Du denn? Und wie viel cm sind beim Kurbeln zwischen den Streben und Deinem Schuh?

Bei mir ist da nicht mehr viel Platz. 

Gruß


----------



## Jokie030 (19. Januar 2013)

Hallo lordbauer,

Schrittlänger ist etwas 85cm wieviel cm zwischen Streben und Schuh ist kann ich nicht sagen, aber Probleme hatte ich da noch nicht.

Grüße


----------



## marc077 (31. Januar 2013)

Körpergröße	183 cm, Schritthöhe 86 cm, Torsolänge 64 cm, Schulterbreite 41 cm, Armlänge 62 cm >> LUX in M

Gruß, Marc


----------



## marc077 (14. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hoffe auf mindestens eine kompetente und aussagekräftige Antwort hier. Wer hat in seinem LUX einen Rock Shox Dämpfer (z.B. RT3) verbaut und kann mir sagen, welches Maß die entsprechenden Dämpferbushings haben? Die Bushings an der Oberrohraufnahme haben im Maß 22,2 mm. Wie sieht es aber bei den Bushings aus, die im Rockerarm verbaut sind? Dort ist die Aufnahme jedenfalls breiter als oben. Im eingebauten Zustand vermessen beträgt das Weitenmaß ca. 30,8 mm. Nach nunmehr einer Woche konnte mir selbst Canyon nicht mitteilen, welches Maß dort herrscht. "Ich würde 22,2 mm Bushings oben wie unten benötigen." Kann das jemand bestätigen? In der Explosionsdarstellung des LUX (Mod. 2012) bei Canyon gibt es noch die Pos. 7: sog. Shock Sleeves. Komme ich in Summe mit diesen und 22,2 mm Bushings auf das Weitenmaß von 30,8 mm des Rockerarms?
Erzählt mal. Mag mir nämlich 'was bestellen ohne wieder Teile rücksenden zu müssen.

Gruß und Dank, Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob acid (14. Mai 2013)

Bei meinem lux hab ich nen DT swiss Dämpfer eingebaut . Vorne 22,2 und hinten auch 22,2 mm Buchsen aber mit Unterlegscheiben. Müsste dann ungefähr auf dein Maß kommen. Ich mein die Scheiben waren beim Rahmen dabei.


----------



## rob acid (14. Mai 2013)

Morgen bin ich wieder bei meinem lux. Ich hab gerade eh den Dämpfer ausgebaut , dann messe ich mal die dicke der Distanzscheiben.


----------



## marc077 (15. Mai 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Schlägt jede Telefonhotline ;-)
Habe jetzt auch mal genauer geschaut. Dämpfer ist jeweils mit 22,2 mm Bushings ausgestattet. Am Rockerarm kommen noch die genannten Shocksleeves dazu. Diese messen je 4,35 mm. In der Summe also 30,9 mm.

Gruß, Marc


----------



## marc077 (8. Juli 2013)

Hallo mal wieder. Meine Schwingenlager am Tretlager haben Spiel. Hat hier jemand schon einmal selbst die Lager gewechselt und vielleicht sogar andere als die auf der Explosionszeichnung von Canyon angegebenen verbaut?
Gruß, Marc


----------



## og-speiche (8. Juli 2013)

Hallo Marc,
habe die Lager noch vor kurzem gewechselt. Habe folgende Lager eingebaut:
SKF GE8C.

Gruß


----------

